# AoC nicht zum teufel schicken.



## Yaglan (12. Juli 2008)

Warum habt ihr AoC gekauft aber spielt es nicht mehr?

Ist es wegen Bugs? ist es wegen angepriesenen Inhalt der aber nicht vorhanden ist?

Ich denk mal es ist schwer heute ein MMO Rauszubringen wenn es so ein Spiel gibt wie WoW.
Viele haben mit WoW angefangen ein MMO zu spielen ich auch. Deshalb ist die geschichte mit den MMOs so groß geworden.

Und jetzt ist das von vielen Hoch gelobte AoC erschienen. und einiges war einfach nicht vorhanden oder hat jede menge Bugs.
Als alternative eben WoW.
Aber AoC wegen Bugs zu verbannen halte ich für misst. Auch FC zu verurteilen halte ich als blödsinn.

Meine bleiben wir beim Alternativ Game WoW.

Hat Blizzard nicht auch ein Game rausgebracht was noch nicht fertig war? Es fehlten noch Quest PvP und und und. Die nicht vorhandenen Quest in den Pestländern wurden zb Fruh genug noch eingereicht. Bevor die meisten 60 wurden. Aber fehlte das PvP system noch lange.

Hat Blizzar nicht auch eine Menge angekündigt? Das man einen Helden bekommen kann oder Belagerungs Waffen? Ja sogar Sprachen sollte man lernen können. Und das wurde schon in der Beta vorher gesagt.

Und was ist jetzt? Aus den Heldenklassen wurde einfach eine neue Klasse. man muss dafür nicht heroisches leisten um den spielen zu können.
Die Belagerungs Waffen sind Panzer. ich sag da nur Fantasy spiel im Mittelalter und dann Panzer.......

von der ankündigung der Beta bis fast 4 Jahren nach dem erscheinen des spiels werden diese angekündigten sachen mies eingebaut.

Und weil Funcom auch nicht alles reinbekommen hat wird es so hat bestraft? 

Ich bin net wirklich ein befürwörter FC da ich über einige sachen selber entäuscht bin aber ich gebe dem spiel seine Chance. Und hoffe das die sich nicht die Zeit nehmen wie Blizzard....


----------



## Validus (12. Juli 2008)

schön gesagt ich bin deiner meinung !


----------



## snif07 (12. Juli 2008)

Warum habt ihr AoC gekauft aber spielt es nicht mehr?

__________

Evtl. gefällt es den Leuten nicht (mehr) bzw haben gemerkt "hm, is garnicht so toll wie ich dachte"

Ich denke auch viele haben wieder aufgehört weil ihnen die Umstellung (von WoW, hdro?) zu schwer fiel bzw sie zu stark daran gewöhnt waren.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Juli 2008)

ich habe zwar aoc nicht gekauft, da ich vorher nen testacc haben will, aber kann mir vorstellen wieso es floppt.
das spiel scheint wohl noch nicht ausgereift. es sollen ja viele quests nicht gehen und jede menge bugs drin sein.

daher hat der hersteller das spiel einfach zu früh rausgebracht. nachdem was ich gehört habe, ist das kein fertiges spiel, sondern ne recht frühe betaversion.

ist halt leider oft so, dass unfertige spiele auf den markt kommen und später nachgepatcht werden. aber da brauch sich der hersteller dann nicht wundern, wenn es keiner mehr spielen will.


----------



## etmundi (12. Juli 2008)

Namaste
ich versuch mal deinen Post knapp zusammen 
zu fassen:
WoW war zu Beginn scheiße, AoC ist genauso so scheiße.
WoW hat damit erfolg gehabt, warum verlassen so viele AoC?

Meine Meinung dazu:
Die Spieler haben entschieden, das die Vorteile die Nachteile 
bei weitem überwiegen. Sicherlich hat Blizz auch einfach Gück gehabt.
Man war einfach über so ein Spiel froh, bei dem der Einstieg so leicht ist.
Man hat Blizz einfach mehr verziehn.
Im übrigen sind nun mehere Jahre vergangen, die Spieler sind anspruchsvoller
geworden und einfach für das Thema Onlinespieler sensibilisiert. Außerdem fehlten
ganz einfach die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Welcher WoW-Spieler hatte den vorher
schon ein ähnliches Spiel gespielt. Ich tippe mal 5%.
Bei AoC dürfte das Verhältnis genau umgekehrt sein.
Also wird verglichen.  Bei den mtl. Kosten fängt es an, die sind
erstmal Objektiv. Welchen Mehrwert bekomme ich dafür? Bessern Support/mehr Spielinhalte.
Wie ist die wöchentliche Downtime? Wie kulant ist der Anbieter in dieser Hinsicht mit finanziellem Ausgleich? Welchen Ruf hat 
der Hersteller? Wie reagiert er auf Wünsche der Spieler/Kritik.
Die Liste ließe sich endlos weiter führen.

Diese Probleme werden in den nächsten Jahren erstmal alle Spiele haben. Ändern könnte sich das wohl erst,
wenn entweder ein Hersteller ein neues revolutionäres Spielkonzept entwickelt (mir schwebt da eine Verknüpfung von Pc und Konsole, evtl.
sogar teilweise mit dem Handy), vor. Oder erst wenn eine neue Generation von Spielern nachgewachsen ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2008)

Ich hab AoC gekauft und spiele es nicht mehr, da ich nicht aufhören konnte, mich ab Level 20 verarscht zu fühlen.

etmundi, Namaskar Prabhuji! Hast du inzwischen AoC gespielt? Nein? Dann hör auf, zu spekulieren wie was bei AoC ist und nicht ist. Es nervt langsam.


----------



## etmundi (12. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich hab AoC gekauft und spiele es nicht mehr, da ich nicht aufhören konnte, mich ab Level 20 verarscht zu fühlen.
> 
> etmundi, Namaskar Prabhuji! Hast du inzwischen AoC gespielt? Nein? Dann hör auf, zu spekulieren wie was bei AoC ist und nicht ist. Es nervt langsam.



Namaste
wo genau hab  ich denn Spekuliert? Ich habs doch doch extra allgemein gehalten?


----------



## Yaglan (12. Juli 2008)

Naja aber Tortage ist eigendlich das was irgendwie am Besten ist.... Wie gesagt wenn das spiel einfach nicht das ist was man sich vorgestellt ok. kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen aber aufhören und das spiel schlecht reden wegen Bugs ist in ein MMO nicht Fair.


----------



## Validus (12. Juli 2008)

omg es beschweren sich noch so viele wegen unfertigen q dumm?!?! es gibt genug wenn man halt unfähig ist die zu finden und zu machen pech gehabt ! Bugs es ist alles aushaltbar man kann ziocken und hat spaß man sollte halt ent durch rushen zu 80 man sollte es genießen


----------



## Yaglan (12. Juli 2008)

Naja um erlich zu sein nervt der neue Bug grad Ziemlich also der brücken Bug grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber egal der ist bald wieder geschichte.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> wo genau hab  ich denn Spekuliert? Ich habs doch doch extra allgemein gehalten?


Alles, was du über AoC schreibst, ohne es gespielt zu haben, ist spekulation.


----------



## etmundi (12. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Alles, was du über AoC schreibst, ohne es gespielt zu haben, ist spekulation.



Meinst du jetzt nicht ernst, oder.
Oder ist alles, was die Spieler hier schreiben, auf  das ich mich beziehe Spekulation?
Oder die Spielemagazine. Die Testberichte reine Spekulation?

Im übrigen hab ich in anderen Threads mehrfach erwähnt,
das ich die Open-Beta.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Alles, was du über AoC schreibst, ohne es gespielt zu haben, ist spekulation.


falsch. ließ mal seinen post, bevor du hier rumtrollst. für das was er geschrieben hat, brauch man das spiel nicht gespielt zu haben!

in seinem post ging es nur darum, das bei aoc die messlatte nunmal höher ist. bei wow gabs kaum vergleichbare spiele. aoc hat nunmal wow als konkurent.
er hat nicht geschrieben wie gut oder wie schlecht es ist. 


aber so wie ich das sehe, geht es dir nicht um seinen post, sondern du scheinst ein persönliches problem mit ihm zu haben. klärt sowas doch einfach per pm.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (12. Juli 2008)

Nettes Spiel, aber mir war´s keine 15 Euro im Monat wert.


----------



## Immondys (12. Juli 2008)

Hm, warum spiele ich das Spiel nicht mehr? Fangen wir am besten am Anfang an  ich habe mir Aoc wegen der Grafik geholt, die ich nach wie vor als sehr gut empfinde. Was mir im Spiel sauer aufschlug waren zunächst die technischen Probleme. Das Lagspike Problem hat mich erwischt, ferner empfand ich auch bei Mobkämpfen einfrier und Sprungeffekte als recht lästig und ein Grund fürs fröhliche sterben meiner Chars. 
Was mir jedoch eigentlich die Laune auf das Spiel vergräzte ist die Instanzierung der Welt. Ich in so der Explorertyp, der sich auch mal die entlegensten Ecken anschauen möchte und ich hatte bei AoC nie das Gefühl, in einer großen und offenen Welt zu agieren. Bis auf die Grafik bekomme ich das Spielgefühl zum Beispiel auch bei Guild Wars. Das zufällige über den weg laufen von Ingame Bekannten fiel damit im wesentlichen weg, so dies Game letztendes nicht für mich war.


----------



## Immondys (12. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> ich versuch mal deinen Post knapp zusammen
> zu fassen:
> WoW war zu Beginn scheiße, AoC ist genauso so scheiße.
> ...



Warum spielst du AoC nicht mehr? Mehr wollen wir hier nicht wissen.


----------



## keough (13. Juli 2008)

So wie es derzeit aussieht werde ich bei AoC bleiben. Ich finds einfach Klasse, was FC für Ideen hat. Vieles kann noch dazu kommen. Es ist einfach sehr viel Raum der genutzt werden kann und auch genutzt wird. Man wird auf dem laufendem gehalten, was den Entwicklungsprozess angeht und kann auch etwas hinter die Kulissen schauen. Ich finds super
Klar gibt es einige Bugs und das finde ich auch schade. Allerdings kann ich damit leben da es auch nach 4 Jahren WoW immer noch sehr viele Bugs gibt über die sich viele Leute aufregen. 
Ich möchte jetzt keinen angreifen und möchte es auch nicht verallgemeinern. Aber ich denke einige, die gegen AoC sind und es den ganzen Tag schlecht machen haben es entweder noch nicht gespielt und sich durch Kommentare anderer mitreißen lassen oder sind einfach neidisch. 
Herr der Ringe war zu Beginn nicht perfekt. WoW war nicht perfekt. Hellgate..Tabula Rasa...alle waren zu Beginn nicht perfekt. Und sind es auch jetzt nicht!
Man kann einfach keine "perfektes" MMO rausbringen. Ihr müsst auch mal daran denken, was die Programmierer leisten müssen.
Wenn ich schon ein Matheprogramm in C# programmieren soll wird es mir manchmal zu viel (bin noch Anfänger. Ungefähr ein Jahr dran)
Die Leute haben zwar Jahrelang Erfahrung aber hey.. nobodys perfect und es wird auch kein Spiel je perfekt sein.
Ein MMO ist etwas sehr schweres. Ich denke noch schwerer als ein Spiel wie Crysis, da man dort nicht noch auf wichtige Sachen wie das Balancing achten muss. 
Außerdem ist die Konkurrenz dort nicht so.."schwer"?!
Ich mein.. wenn morgen Final Fantasy 14 raus kommt und in einem Monat Lost Odyssey 2 werden beide Entwickler gleichen Erfolg erzielen als wenn beide Spiele am selben Tag rauskämen. Das liegt auch daran, dass Final Fantasy für die PS und Lost Odyssey für die Xbox ist.
Wenn jetzt morgen Wotlk rauskommt und AoC erst in einem Monat erschienen wäre, sähe das schon wieder vollkommen anders aus. Kaum einer hätte AoC gekauft. Viele wollen nur WoW spielen..einige wollen nur mal schauen was es da so gibt.
Deshalb kommen viel Spiele zu früh auf den Markt. Das ist zum einen Schade zum anderen auch wieder gut.
So können sich die Spieler noch einen Eindruck machen, wie das Spiel denn so ist. Ich für meinen Teil wäre in dem genannten Fall bei WoW geblieben.

Ich mein.. was sollen die Entwickler denn anderes tun? Besser so noch etwas Geld rausholen als später garkeins


Wenn ich mir das so anschaue denke ich, dass ich weniger trinken sollte:/

naja..

just my 2 cents

bb


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (13. Juli 2008)

Naja ich hab von Age of Conan sehr viel erwartet.Aber als ich dann aus Tortage raus kam war es nur noch eine entäuschung.Ich persöhnlich werde mein Account jetzt auslaufen lassen.An Age of Conan ist noch sehr viel zu optimieren.Daher wird es noch mindestens ein halbes jahr noch brauchen um den status zu erreichen den es beim release hätte haben sollen. Aber ansonsten hat es sehr saubere ansätze. Falls Funcom es nicht schnellstens schafft das Spiel im griff zu kriegen wird es wahrscheihnlich den weg von Vanguard gehen.

Gruss Darki


----------



## etmundi (13. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Mehr wollen wir hier nicht wissen.



Namaste
Schwingst du dich immer zum Sprecher aller auf? Oder
hat dich die Community hier zum Sprecher gewählt?

Offensichtlich hast du nur die die erste Zeile des Topics
gelesen (Warum habt ihr AoC gekauft aber spielt es nicht mehr?)

  Hier extra für dich noch ein paar Auszüge:
*Hat Blizzard nicht auch ein Game rausgebracht was noch nicht fertig war?
*Hat Blizzar nicht auch eine Menge angekündigt?
*Und weil Funcom auch nicht alles reinbekommen hat wird es so hat bestraft? 

Auf diese Fragen bin ich eingegangen und habe versucht eine Antwort darauf
zu finden.


----------



## etmundi (13. Juli 2008)

keough schrieb:


> Man kann einfach keine "perfektes" MMO rausbringen.



Namaste 

Funcom hat aber ein perfektes MMO angekündigt.
Zitat: "Wir verschieben den Release um 3 Monate.
Wir wollen kein gutes spiel raus bringen, sondern 
ein perfektes."


----------



## Twilight09 (13. Juli 2008)

Auf Etmundis Beiträge muss man echt nicht eingehen, seine Spekulationen entstehen aus den Spekulationen anderer (die zumeist auch noch nicht mal AoC gespielt haben). Er denkt halt weil er ne Beta gezockt hat, weiß er alles über das Spiel, dabei kam man in der Beta noch nichtmal über LvL 20. Ne Beta ist halt nich das richtige Spiel auch wenn manche total übertrieben behaupten das AoC noch in der Beta steckt (lol).

Was ich aber komisch finde ist, das Etmundi sein "spekulatives" Wissen nur aus negativen Beiträgen zieht und die positiven Beiträge, unter anderem auch in diesem Forum, von aktiven AoC-lern total außen vor lässt.

Allein schon die Frage vom TE "Warum habt *ihr* *AoC gekauft* und spielt es nicht mehr"...finds halt geil das ein Etmundi hier mitreden will, der sich AoC gar nicht gekauft hat, da frag ich mich was macht er in diesem Thread? Hasst er AoC? Möchte er sein großes Wissen aus Foren, einer Beta und drittklassigen Spieleberichten an die Welt weitergeben? 

Zum Glück gibt es scheinbar bei buffed die Initiative "Ein Heim für Forentrolle"


----------



## Thedynamike (13. Juli 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr AoC gekauft aber spielt es nicht mehr?
> 
> __________
> 
> ...



Es wurde viel Versprochen  und wenig gehalten.
Selbst auf der Packung stand noch DirectX10 kompatibel drauf, woraus nichts wurde.
Ich hab keine Foren gelesen und einen GM via /petition kontaktiert.
Anwort: "fuck off and read the forums"
Folge: Bin off gefuckt und hab mein Abo gekündigt... vielleicht kommt ja nochmal was.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Hat Blizzard nicht auch ein Game rausgebracht was noch nicht fertig war? Es fehlten noch Quest PvP und und und. Die nicht vorhandenen Quest in den Pestländern wurden zb Fruh genug noch eingereicht. Bevor die meisten 60 wurden. Aber fehlte das PvP system noch lange...



Ich hab Wow nach Release bis Level 50 gespielt, dann gecancelt und 1 1/2 Jahre nicht mehr angefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaus3k (13. Juli 2008)

WoW war am Anfang nicht fertig, stimmt vollkommen.

Aber: Wie oben erwähnt, der ANspruch an MMOs ist gestiegen.
Wer vorher mal DAOC gespielt hat, oder bei RO sich dämlich gelevelt hat, der kennt den Unterschied wie "leicht" und einfach WoW am Anfang war. Content Patches gabs fuer die Masse eigentlich halbwegs rechtzeitig.

Wenn man Aoc macht dann weiss man gegen wen man antritt.
Und dann kann man nicht einfach hergehen und dieselben "Fehler" machen die WoW am Anfang hatte.


Mir hat Aoc schlicht und ergreifend nicht gefallen.
Das Kampfsystem, die Umgebung das Handling, war einfach nicht meines.


Das Funcom allerdings nichts aus WoW gelernt hat ist keine Entschuldigung fuer ein unfertiges Spiel.
Heutzutage ist das nämlich sehr wohl ein Kriterium...
(grade weil auch die Langzwitmotivation nachlässt, obwohls mehr zu tun gibt, vergleiche wow & RO...
Ro war Stumpfes monster farmen & ab und zu WOE (lvln war scheisshart ab 80/85))


----------



## mvroland (13. Juli 2008)

Tja, ich würde sagen das diejenigen, die von Age of Conan Enttäuscht sind einfach mit einer durch den Hype viel zu 
hohen erwartungshaltung an das Spiel rangegangen.
Ich bin mit der erwartung ins Spiel gekommen eine neue Welt zu entdecken und Spass beim spielen zu haben, meinen spass hab ich definitiv obwohl ich WoW verwöhnt bin.


Möge jetzt das geflame losgehn... AOC fanboy und so aber mir gefällt das game auch wenn es noch seine Macken hat.

Account nicht gekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Was ich aber komisch finde ist, das Etmundi sein "spekulatives" Wissen nur aus negativen Beiträgen zieht und die positiven Beiträge, unter anderem auch in diesem Forum, von aktiven AoC-lern total außen vor lässt.



In einem andere Thread hab ich geschrieben, das mich die positiven Beiträge überzeugt haben und ich mir AoC holen werde. Da die Gästepässe
bald freigeschaltet werden, warte ich jetzt aber erstmal ab. Da die meisten User  meine Beiträge hier positiv bewerten, hab ich mitlerweile einige Zusagen dafür.
Keine Ahnung warum du der Meinung bist, das ich hier überall das Spiel schlecht mache. Kritisch ja. Nenn mir doch mal ein paar konkrete Beispiele, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Immondys (13. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> Schwingst du dich immer zum Sprecher aller auf? Oder
> hat dich die Community hier zum Sprecher gewählt?
> 
> ...



Du hast hier nur rhetorische Fragen beantwortet, aber meine nicht. Da du AoC noch nicht gespielt hast bist du immerhin nicht in der Lage ein kompetentes Urteil darüber abzugeben, warum ma das Spiel zum Teufel oder nicht zu Teufel schicken sollte. Wie ich dir schon mal in einem Post geraten habe, kaufen und ausprobieren. Und wenn du das Spiel wie angekündigt mal ausprobiert hast, mit dem Gästepass, dann kannst du ja auch endlich inhaltlich kompetentes beitragen.


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Das Problem, welches AoC und auch alle kommenden MMO's haben und haben werden, ist einfach, dass der "Start"-Vergleich zu WoW zwar objektiv fair ist, aber dem Endbenutzer (und mir im übrigen) scheissegal. 

Klar ist es viel fairer WoW zu Start mit AoC zu Start zu vergleichen und dann zu sagen "Naja, so schlimm sieht es dann auch nicht aus!"

De facto treffe ich meine Spielentscheidung in Abhänigkeit von der aktuellen Marktlage, und da sieht AoC einfach noch nicht gut aus...

Ich vergleich ja auch heute nicht nen Dacia Logan mit nem neuen 5er Bmw und sag "Hey der erste BMW war vor Jahrzehnten im Vergleich zum Dacia kaum besser oder sogar viel schlechter, da kauf ich mir doch auf jeden Fall den Logan!!!", sondern sag "Für je 12,99 im Monat Leasingrate? Ich wär ja bescheuert nen Dacia anzufassen..."


----------



## etmundi (13. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Da du AoC noch nicht gespielt hast bist du immerhin nicht in der Lage ein kompetentes Urteil darüber abzugeben, warum ma das Spiel zum Teufel oder nicht zu Teufel schicken sollte.



Hab auch nie behauptet, dazu in der Lage zu sein und hab ja auch kein Urteil dazu abgegeben.
Das einzigste Urteil das ich gefällt habe, ist das ich mir das spiel holen werde. Falls das mit dem gästepass nicht kurzfristig
klappen sollte, auch so.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Auf Etmundis Beiträge muss man echt nicht eingehen, seine Spekulationen entstehen aus den Spekulationen anderer (die zumeist auch noch nicht mal AoC gespielt haben). Er denkt halt weil er ne Beta gezockt hat, weiß er alles über das Spiel, dabei kam man in der Beta noch nichtmal über LvL 20. Ne Beta ist halt nich das richtige Spiel auch wenn manche total übertrieben behaupten das AoC noch in der Beta steckt (lol).
> 
> Was ich aber komisch finde ist, das Etmundi sein "spekulatives" Wissen nur aus negativen Beiträgen zieht und die positiven Beiträge, unter anderem auch in diesem Forum, von aktiven AoC-lern total außen vor lässt.
> 
> ...


auf deine trollbeiträge bräuchte man auch nicht eingehen. wenn einer trollt dann du, der auf jemanden rumhackt, der nichtmal was zu aoc gesagt hat.
du postest was, ohne vorher den beitrag gelesen, bzw verstanden zu haben.
etmundis redet aoc nicht schlecht oder gut. 

und in seinem post ging es nicht um aoc, sondern um probleme von neuen mmo´s allgemein und wie schwer die es gegen wow haben.
les erstmal seinen beitrag, bevor du versuchst ihn dumm anzumachen. er redet nicht von aoc.
und im gegensatz zu anderen posts hier, sind seine feststellungen ziemlich logisch und zutreffend.


er hat in seinem beitrag natürlich auch vollkommen recht gehabt. wow ist nunmal der vorreiter mit riesenerfolg. dagegen müssen andere spiele erstmal ankommen. 
und da dürfen die nicht unfertig auf den markt kommen, denn dann ruiniert man sich den ruf.
sie müssen eben mehr bieten als wow, bzw mindestens mithalten können. 


blizzard wurden die anfänglichen fehler im spiel von den spieler verziehen. und das auch nur, weil es kein vergleichbares spiel gab.
andere spiele werden nun eben an wow gemessen.


----------



## Khem (13. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich hab AoC gekauft und spiele es nicht mehr, da ich nicht aufhören konnte, mich ab Level 20 verarscht zu fühlen.
> 
> etmundi, Namaskar Prabhuji! Hast du inzwischen AoC gespielt? Nein? Dann hör auf, zu spekulieren wie was bei AoC ist und nicht ist. Es nervt langsam.



das trifft es genau - ab lvl 20 ist das game nur noch ein witz..


----------



## Deadwool (13. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. AoC wird doch erst nach Level 20 zu einem MMO. Klar ist Tortage schön gemacht. Aber es ist linear und durch die komplett vertonten Questdialoge (was eine Wahnsinnsleistung von Funcom ist) und durch die zugegeben spannend gemachte Questreihe in der Nacht, wird es zu einem Singleplayer Spiel. Das MMO mit Banken, Auktionshäusern, Gildendorf, Tag und Nachtgleiche etc fängt erst an wenn man von der Insel weg ist. Erst da kehrt die Ruhe ein, und man fühlt die die Freiheit selber zu entscheiden wie es weitergehen soll. Gegenden zu erkunden, Berufe zu skillen, oder einfach nur mir Gildenkollegen rumzuhängen. 

Auf der Plusseite haben wir mit AoC ein MMO mit Wahnsinns Grafik (ausser man steht nicht auf diesen realistischen Grafikstil), ein erfrischend neues Kampfsystem, das mir persönlich sehr viel Spass macht, und eine Welt die zwar noch unfertig und mit vielen Bugs behaftet ist. Aber das Fundament steht und es hat eine hohe Qualität. Ich bin überzeugt dass in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten viele Bugs verschwinden werden und dass vieles das unfertig released wurde verbessert und ergänzt wird.

Und bevor jetzt einige "AoC Fanboy" schreien ... ich bin WoW Spieler. eigentlich ... oder war ichs ? ne, ich spiels immer noch. 300 Spieltage können nicht genug sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber AoC macht so verdammt viel Spass. 

Es gibt keine Spiele dieser Grössenordnung die von Anfang an komplett und fehlerfrei sind. WoW wars nicht, HdRO genauso wenig. Und gerade WoW hat 4 Jahre Vorsprung, und ist erst durch unzählige Patches zu dem geworden was es heute ist. Vergesst das nicht. Gebt AoC etwas Zeit. Das wird schon.


----------



## Lizard King (13. Juli 2008)

Khem schrieb:


> das trifft es genau - ab lvl 20 ist das game nur noch ein witz..



AOC ist als große Abzocke geplant und geleased worden, Monatelang der Presse zusammenhängende Szenen von Level 1-20 gezeigt und Spielen gelassen, das dann als Startgebiet verwurstet und als Spiel mit vielen Verprechungen releasead worden; *sozusagen ist das Spiel nur zu 25% Fertig* gewesen als es rauskam.

also jetzt müssten es schon so an die 30% sein wenn man gutmütig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twilight09 (13. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> WoW war zu Beginn scheiße, *AoC *ist genauso so scheiße.
> WoW hat damit erfolg gehabt, warum verlassen so viele *AoC?*
> ...
> Bei *AoC *dürfte das Verhältnis genau umgekehrt sein.
> ...






CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> auf deine trollbeiträge bräuchte man auch nicht eingehen. wenn einer trollt dann du, der auf jemanden rumhackt, der nichtmal was zu aoc gesagt hat.
> du postest was, ohne vorher den beitrag gelesen, bzw verstanden zu haben.
> etmundis redet aoc nicht schlecht oder gut.
> 
> ...



So du verrückter Psycho, das waren nur Beispiele aus seinem ersten Beitrag, les mal die anderen darunter, da steht noch mehr in Bezug auf AoC. Schau mal in welchem Forum wir hier sind, richtig AoC. Hast du dir die ganzen anderen Beiträge von Etmundi in dem restlichen Threads durchgelesen, glaube nicht, ich aber schon. 

Les du dir erstmal die Beiträge durch, mein Beitrag war allgemein zu Etmundis ganzen Gewäsch gemeint (jetzt holt er sich ja AoC endlich, vllt. hat es dann ein Ende) und im Gegensatz zu dir wurde ich nicht beleidigend. Falls du die Fragen als Beleidigungen auslegen willst o.O

Mir ist auch total klar warum du mit Etmundi sympatisierst, weil dein Beitrag auf der ersten Seite genau das enthält was etmundi überall in Bezug auf AoC von sich gibt, nur das du noch nichtmal die Beta gespielt hast, aber heidenst wissen wie AoC ist. o.O² Ich such mir demnächst ein Forum bei irgend einem Fachmagazin und schreib da auch irgendwelches Zeug rein von dem ich keine Ahnung habe, weil ich nur von gehört hab. Ist im Prinzip ja das gleiche.

Also schreib hier nich so ein Stuss. Und geh lieber WoW zockäään mister rOXXooar imbanesss ololo CrAzyPsyCh0....wenn der Nickname nicht schon alles sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da lach ich drüber


----------



## Zentoro (13. Juli 2008)

keough schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so anschaue denke ich, dass ich weniger trinken sollte:/
> 
> 
> bb



OJA!


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> So du verrückter Psycho...Gewäsch...schreib hier nich so ein Stuss. Und geh lieber WoW zockäään mister rOXXooar imbanesss ololo CrAzyPsyCh0....wenn der Nickname nicht schon alles sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Welcher Pfleger erlaubt dir eigentlich um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht fixiert in nem Bett zu liegen? Diskussionen funktioniern leider anders...aber hey, Zwielicht09, entspann dich, mach noch ne Dose Antidepressiva auf und kauer dich in ne Ecke! (Jaja, Nickflames sind schon ganz grosse Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> So du verrückter Psycho...Gewäsch...schreib hier nich so ein Stuss. Und geh lieber WoW zockäään mister rOXXooar imbanesss ololo CrAzyPsyCh0....wenn der Nickname nicht schon alles sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Welcher Pfleger erlaubt dir eigentlich um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht fixiert in nem Bett zu liegen? Diskussionen funktioniern leider anders...aber hey, Zwielicht09, entspann dich, mach noch ne Dose Antidepressiva auf und kauer dich in ne Ecke! (Jaja, Nickflames sind schon ganz grosse Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> So du verrückter Psycho...Gewäsch...schreib hier nich so ein Stuss. Und geh lieber WoW zockäään mister rOXXooar imbanesss ololo CrAzyPsyCh0....wenn der Nickname nicht schon alles sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Welcher Pfleger erlaubt dir eigentlich um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht fixiert in nem Bett zu liegen? Diskussionen funktioniern leider anders...aber hey, Zwielicht09, entspann dich, mach noch ne Dose Antidepressiva auf und kauer dich in ne Ecke! (Jaja, Nickflames sind schon ganz grosse Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> So du verrückter Psycho...Gewäsch...schreib hier nich so ein Stuss. Und geh lieber WoW zockäään mister rOXXooar imbanesss ololo CrAzyPsyCh0....wenn der Nickname nicht schon alles sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Welcher Pfleger erlaubt dir eigentlich um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht fixiert in nem Bett zu liegen? Diskussionen funktioniern leider anders...aber hey, Zwielicht09, entspann dich, mach noch ne Dose Antidepressiva auf und kauer dich in ne Ecke! (Jaja, Nickflames sind schon ganz grosse Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> So du verrückter Psycho...Gewäsch...schreib hier nich so ein Stuss. Und geh lieber WoW zockäään mister rOXXooar imbanesss ololo CrAzyPsyCh0....wenn der Nickname nicht schon alles sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Welcher Pfleger erlaubt dir eigentlich um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht fixiert in nem Bett zu liegen? Diskussionen funktioniern leider anders...aber hey, Zwielicht09, entspann dich, mach noch ne Dose Antidepressiva auf und kauer dich in ne Ecke! (Jaja, Nickflames sind schon ganz grosse Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> So du verrückter Psycho...Gewäsch...schreib hier nich so ein Stuss. Und geh lieber WoW zockäään mister rOXXooar imbanesss ololo CrAzyPsyCh0....wenn der Nickname nicht schon alles sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Welcher Pfleger erlaubt dir eigentlich um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht fixiert in nem Bett zu liegen? Diskussionen funktioniern leider anders...aber hey, Zwielicht09, entspann dich, mach noch ne Dose Antidepressiva auf und kauer dich in ne Ecke! (Jaja, Nickflames sind schon ganz grosse Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> So du verrückter Psycho...Gewäsch...schreib hier nich so ein Stuss. Und geh lieber WoW zockäään mister rOXXooar imbanesss ololo CrAzyPsyCh0....wenn der Nickname nicht schon alles sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Welcher Pfleger erlaubt dir eigentlich um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht fixiert in nem Bett zu liegen? Diskussionen funktioniern leider anders...aber hey, Zwielicht09, entspann dich, mach noch ne Dose Antidepressiva auf und kauer dich in ne Ecke! (Jaja, Nickflames sind schon ganz grosse Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> So du verrückter Psycho...Gewäsch...schreib hier nich so ein Stuss. Und geh lieber WoW zockäään mister rOXXooar imbanesss ololo CrAzyPsyCh0....wenn der Nickname nicht schon alles sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Welcher Pfleger erlaubt dir eigentlich um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht fixiert in nem Bett zu liegen? Diskussionen funktioniern leider anders...aber hey, Zwielicht09, entspann dich, mach noch ne Dose Antidepressiva auf und kauer dich in ne Ecke! (Jaja, Nickflames sind schon ganz grosse Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> So du verrückter Psycho...Gewäsch...schreib hier nich so ein Stuss. Und geh lieber WoW zockäään mister rOXXooar imbanesss ololo CrAzyPsyCh0....wenn der Nickname nicht schon alles sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Welcher Pfleger erlaubt dir eigentlich um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht fixiert in nem Bett zu liegen? Diskussionen funktioniern leider anders...aber hey, Zwielicht09, entspann dich, mach noch ne Dose Antidepressiva auf und kauer dich in ne Ecke! (Jaja, Nickflames sind schon ganz grosse Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## EmJaY (13. Juli 2008)

und es geht schonwieder los......................................

Ich frage mich wann endlich die Zeit kommt wo wir hier in AoC Forum endlich überwiegend normale Treads sehen die sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen und net alle 2 Tagen sowas hier.

Leb halt weiter in Euer Welt und redet euch ein das das Spiel ja soooooooooooooooooo schlecht ist das jeder dem es Spaß macht ein Trottel sein muss.


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wann endlich die Zeit kommt wo wir hier in AoC Forum endlich überwiegend normale Treads sehen die sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen und net alle 2 Tagen sowas hier.



Sobald anständig und vorurteilsfrei diskutiert werden kann...ich für meinen Teil sehe in AoC jede Menge Potential und rede gern objektiv über Stärken und Schwächen...Allerdings spiele ich zu lange MMO's um mir von Flame und Troll-Kiddies jedes normale Gespräch runterziehen zu lassen. Wer nur Scheisse wirft, darf sich nicht beschweren mit Scheisse beworfen zu werden...


----------



## LordNasghul (13. Juli 2008)

Halo
Ich würde es spielen ,hab sogar die AoC Ed. aber wegen dem Out of Memory Problem seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr Online.....
Und seit dem letzten Patch hauts mich schon vor dem Start des Games raus (viele andere haben dieses Problem auch ihr müsst nur im Forum von AoC gucken.Hat tausende Leutz mit dieses OoM). 
Von den anderen vielen Probs red ich schon gar nicht mehr.........vorher konnte ich wenigstens 5!!!sec. gamen.........
Und ja,in der Beta hatte ich noch nicht dieses Out of Memory!¨(Ich hasse diesen Namen....)
Das Game als solches wäre für mich sonst sehr gut!!
Aber wenn ich denke was alles versprochen wurde und in div. Game Zeitschriften zu lesen war,grenzt es schon fast an Betrug.....(Handelsposten,Quests,Gruppenspiel,Crafting,Gilden,PvP,Belagerungen,m
assive Hardwareprobleme,Rüstungsteile-gibt viel zu wenige davon und daher sehen alle gleich aus,Waffen,Skillung,DX10 und nein ich kaufe nicht ein Vista64 nur wegen AoC weil auch viele mit V64 dieselben Probs haben.....)
Da ich von der ersten Stunde an dabei war muss ich leider sagen es wird noch dauern bis AoC auch nur annähernd das Game ist wo einem mal versprochen wurde......und die Patches machen die Sache zurzeit sogar noch schlimmer und nicht besser.

Nun,geben wir den Jungs von FC noch (etwas) Zeit.........und dann werde ich auch wieder spielen können.......
Gruss   LN

PS: Ja,wenn ich wenigstens spielen könnte würde ich über alle diese Dinge noch hinwegsehen.Aber im Moment werde ich für so etwas kein Geld bezahlen!!

Vista32
3GB Ram
GF 8800GTX-Sli
Intel Core2 extrem CPU Q6850 @3.00GHz


----------



## gublfaxx (13. Juli 2008)

also jetzt mal alle die backen halten!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich würde ja vorschlagen, dass hier ausschließlich jene leute beiträge posten dürfen, welche sowohl mit AoC als auch mit WoW (wegen der ständigen, wenn auch unsinnigen vergleiche) ihre erfahrungen gemacht haben, um diesen unqualifizierten schmonz, den hier teilweise die leute verzapfen, einzudämmen. so, da beides auf mich zutrifft hier mal meine bescheidene meinung:


WoW hat mir sehr lange sehr viel freude bereitet. allerdings muss man zugeben: ab lvl 70 gibt es zur zeit, außer darauf zu warten, dass die gilde fit fürs sonnebrunnenplateau wird (na geil!!!), reinGAnichts zu tun, was auch nur minimal spaß macht (nein, wochenlang immer die selben dailies machen um sein epic fm kaufen zu können macht KEINEN spaß). gerade wenn BT fast clear ist. (ehe die fragen losgehn, NEIN ich habe zwar bt mit der gilde fast clear aber noch KEIN epic fm, so abstrakt das sein mag, ich habe nicht eine sekunde irgendwas gefarmt und sehe auch nicht ein, wieso). das schmälert, wie man zugeben muss, die motivation jeden monat geld an blizzard zu überweisen, wenn man eh nur noch sporadisch on geht, weil einem die 5 raids pro woche langsam zum hals raushängen.


AoC hat da was völlig neues. (folgende verallgemeinerungen leite ich aus gesprächen mit mitgliedern der WoW-community ab). was haben wir uns nicht eine etwas erwachsenerer präsentatioen gewünscht, jenseits von "valentinstagsfesten", zottelkappen und murlocanzügen? was haben wir uns nicht eine anspruchsvollere, ja SELBSTständigere welt gewünscht, als diese in der, mangels kreativität von blizzard, jeder zweite aspekt entweder von herr der ringe, warhammer (wenn ich da an starcraft denke kommt mir schon wieder die kotze hoch, dass es DA noch keine klage seitens games workshop gab..) oder von beidem geklaut wurde. und zu guter letzt, was haben wir uns nicht ein anspruchsvolleres kampfsystem gewünscht, in dem wir aktiv attackieren und abwehren und das etwas anderes ist, als das, was schon damals in wc3 nach dem motto "rpg-aspekt? lol, nett gemeint blizzard, aber leider rotz!" zu sehen war (zusehen wie unser char auf etwas buntes, undefinierbares eindrischt und wir alle paar sekunden eine skill namens "todesmantel" oder ähnliches anklicken um die schnöde keilerei IRGENDwie jenseits stupider zahlenwerte zu beeinflussen).

INTERLUDIUM: ich weiß, einige hardcore blizzard-fanboys werden mich nun hassen, und sagen "der hat ja ma GAkeine ahnung, in blizzardgames ist alles soooo geil gebalanced, jede skill steht in beziehung zu ner anderen, man kann über die skillanwendungen in wc3 und wow stundenlang philosophieren und sich den arsch darüber abschwatzen, was nun in welcher situation effektiver wäre"! ja, toll, nur welchem normal denkenden menschen macht das SPAß, wenn er gerade dabei ist, seinem gegenüber die axt in den schädel zu rammen???

und genau HIER setzt AoC an, meine freunde. es geht um das spielgefühl, welches ich mit den einfachen worten "IN YOUR FACE!!!" beschreiben möchte, oder vielleicht mit conans worten "den feind zu jagen und ihn zu vernichten, und sich zu erfreuen an dem geschrei der weiber!"

versteht doch: AoC ist etwas völlig anderes als WoW, alleine weil es einen vollkommen anderen grundgedanken verfolgt: hier geht es nicht darum, mit 40 leuten um einen drachen herumzustehen und eine halbe stunde lang immer das selbe zu tun, wärend man zusieht wie der char einen bunten ball nach dem anderen auf das vieh wirft. hier geht es um ein weitaus persönlicheres spielerlebnis, das ganze verpackt in eine (aus meiner sicht) sehr viel interessantere und tiefgründigere welt.

wer hier für sich entscheidet "ja, das ist genau mein ding", der hat schon gakeinen grund mehr das spiel wegen der, zur zeit aus meiner sicht unerheblichen, mängel zur seite zu legen. ich sage das, weil ich SELBST schon kurz davor war. aber mich haben letztenendes die patches überzeugt, ich spüre mitlerweile, FC hat den willen UND auch die mittel, AoC zu dem spiel zu formen, das uns abgekündigt wurde und das wir uns alle wünschen.


mein fazit also: gebt den jungs bei FC ne chance, die fangen doch gerade erst an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir reden hier nicht von blizzard. und hört endlich auf mit diesen vergleichen von WoW mit AoC in der anfangsphase. wo kommen wir denn da hin? macht mal den vorschlag, FC solle sich nach blizzard richten, vor ner gruppe überzeugter AoC-spieler, und dann fangt an zu rennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so long!

PS: gut langer beitrag, mein erster, aber ich musste einfach mal was ablassen. flamed mich ruhig, ich bin in den buffed-foren nur sporadisch unterwegs und werde den kram der nun kommt kaum lesen, geschweigedenn antworten!! ^^


----------



## Pacster (13. Juli 2008)

gublfaxx schrieb:


> INTERLUDIUM: ich weiß, einige hardcore blizzard-fanboys werden mich nun hassen, und sagen "der hat ja ma GAkeine ahnung, in blizzardgames ist alles soooo geil gebalanced, jede skill steht in beziehung zu ner anderen, man kann über die skillanwendungen in wc3 und wow stundenlang philosophieren und sich den arsch darüber abschwatzen, was nun in welcher situation effektiver wäre"! ja, toll, nur welchem normal denkenden menschen macht das SPAß, wenn er gerade dabei ist, seinem gegenüber die axt in den schädel zu rammen???
> 
> und genau HIER setzt AoC an, meine freunde. es geht um das spielgefühl, welches ich mit den einfachen worten "IN YOUR FACE!!!" beschreiben möchte, oder vielleicht mit conans worten "den feind zu jagen und ihn zu vernichten, und sich zu erfreuen an dem geschrei der weiber!"
> 
> ...




DAS, meine ziviliersten Mitspieler, ist das Publikum was AoC anzieht. Geil drauf dem gegenüber die Axt in den Schädel zu rammen und andersdenkende mit physischer Gewalt zu bedrohen. Es lebe die AoC-Community. Einen Vorteil hat das Spiel allerdings...in Zukunft wird die BILD bei irgendwelchen Schießerein auf Schulhöfen nicht mehr Counterstrike dafür verantwortlich machen....denn da hat sich ja jetzt ein Spiel gefunden was sich selbst als das "brutalste Online-Spiel" bezeichnet....


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. Juli 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> DAS, meine ziviliersten Mitspieler, ist das Publikum was AoC anzieht. Geil drauf dem gegenüber die Axt in den Schädel zu rammen und andersdenkende mit physischer Gewalt zu bedrohen. Es lebe die AoC-Community. Einen Vorteil hat das Spiel allerdings...in Zukunft wird die BILD bei irgendwelchen Schießerein auf Schulhöfen nicht mehr Counterstrike dafür verantwortlich machen....denn da hat sich ja jetzt ein Spiel gefunden was sich selbst als das "brutalste Online-Spiel" bezeichnet....




Na wunderbar, der nächste Aushilfstroll...sicher der erste, der den Gewaltaspekt bei AoC registriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schliesse mich hiermit mir selbst und EmJay an...das Forum ist solange wasted time, bis sich ein halbwegs normaler Communitygedanke breit macht...


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Na wunderbar, der nächste Aushilfstroll...sicher der erste, der den Gewaltaspekt bei AoC registriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Derjenige der das Spiel zum Teufel schicken will soll es tun

Derjenige der es nicht zum Teufel schicken will soll es nicht tun


----------



## MelvinSmiley (13. Juli 2008)

Junge, Junge...zum Teil sehr abenteuerliche Pros und Contras. Einige scheinen paar ernste Probleme zu haben. Aber egal. Ich hab AoC gekauft, weil ich es ausprobieren wollte. Unglaublich, oder.....Ich hab meinen Account wieder gecancelt, weil es mich schlicht und einfach nicht gefesselt hat. Über die Bugs kann man hinwegsehen, meine ich, wenn einen das Game wirklich fesselt. Und genau das ist der Punkt, das tat es nicht. Trotz sehr ordentlicher Grafik fehlte mir einfach die gewisse Athmosphäre. Ich habe vorher Lotro gespielt und werde es weiter tun, weil es für mich eben Athmosphäre hat. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. 
Und nun ,tapfere Helden Mittelerdes, freut euch und frohlocket in Erwartung des Buches 14 und später der geheimnissvollen und gefährlichen Minen von Moria. In welchen meine Kopie von AOC höchstwahrscheinlich verschwinden wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Respekt (13. Juli 2008)

Weil AoK schitt ist und WOW klasse


----------



## etmundi (13. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Derjenige der das Spiel zum Teufel schicken will soll es tun
> 
> Derjenige der es nicht zum Teufel schicken will soll es nicht tun



Namaste
ganz genau. Sämtliche Flames entstehn hier bei buffed alleine
deswegen, weil die User einfach nur ihre Meinung posten.
Abweichende Meinungen werden nicht akzeptiert. Sowas nennt
man Intolleranz.
Ich persönlich fahre einen VW-Golf. Sind jetzt alle Astra-Fahrer dumme Noobs?
Doch wohl kaum. Womöglich sind sie sogar schlauer als ich und ich fahre das falsche Auto.
Aber das passt nicht in das Weltbild der Fanqueens, egal für welches Spiel.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> falsch. ließ mal seinen post, bevor du hier rumtrollst. für das was er geschrieben hat, brauch man das spiel nicht gespielt zu haben!
> 
> in seinem post ging es nur darum, das bei aoc die messlatte nunmal höher ist. bei wow gabs kaum vergleichbare spiele. aoc hat nunmal wow als konkurent.
> er hat nicht geschrieben wie gut oder wie schlecht es ist.
> ...


Sorry, aber mit deinen 4 Posts auf'm Counter scheinst du nicht sehr Forenaktiv zu sein. Demzufolge scheinst du auch nicht die ganzen AoC-"Aussagen" von etmundi zu kennen, die eben nur aus Informationen dritter oder vierter stammen und nicht aus eigenen Erfahrungen.

Siehe dazu:


Twilight09 schrieb:


> Auf Etmundis Beiträge muss man echt nicht eingehen, seine Spekulationen entstehen aus den Spekulationen anderer (die zumeist auch noch nicht mal AoC gespielt haben). Er denkt halt weil er ne Beta gezockt hat, weiß er alles über das Spiel, dabei kam man in der Beta noch nichtmal über LvL 20. Ne Beta ist halt nich das richtige Spiel auch wenn manche total übertrieben behaupten das AoC noch in der Beta steckt (lol).
> 
> Was ich aber komisch finde ist, das Etmundi sein "spekulatives" Wissen nur aus negativen Beiträgen zieht und die positiven Beiträge, unter anderem auch in diesem Forum, von aktiven AoC-lern total außen vor lässt.
> 
> ...



Also fass dir bitte erstmal an die eigene Nase, bevor du hier andere des Trollens ankreidest.


----------



## Kaeras (13. Juli 2008)

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:

- Ich spielte seit Beta WoW
- Ich spiele seit Beta HDRO
- Ich spielte seite Beta AoC

Und nen WoW-Fan bin ich nun wahrlich auch nicht. Meine Wurzeln liegen in DAoC (seit Beta), EQ1, Jumpgate, 4te Offenbarung, EQ2  usw. ...

Für mich war das ganze viel einfacher:

Fakt ist ALLE Spiele hatten und haben anfänglich Probleme / fehlende Feature usw. Darum ging es bei mir auch nicht, wer das Genre kennt sollte nichts anderes erwarten! Solche Spiele haben einen solchen Umfang wie sich keiner hier vorstellen kann, es ist annähernd unmöglich bei einem solchen Umfang keine Fehler zu machen oder Features nachzureichen ...

Zurück zum Thema ... warum ich AoC zum Teufel gejagt habe nach meiner Beta-Zeit und dem Freimonat ... ganz einfach ... AoC hat es ingame nicht geschafft mich zu fesseln, keine "Itemsuch-Sucht" ... verwirrende und lieblose Tooltips usw. ... ich hatte keinen Drang mich zu verbessern, mitte 30-40 lief ich immer noch mehr oder weniger in grau/weissen und pseudo "grünen" "Müll-Items" (um im WoW-Jargon zu bleiben *g*) rum ... und alle sahen mehr oder weniger gleich aus ... 

Und?! ... warum muss sich FC dann so anprangern lassen? ... auch ganz einfach:

Ich sehe was ich in WoW für meine "normale" branchenübliche Abo-Gebühr bekomme, ich sehe vor allem was ich in HDRO für mein umgerechnetes 8.66 Euro -Abo bekomme (und an das Abo konnte eigentlich jeder dran kommen). Und FC meint das sie die branchenüblichen 10/12/13 Euro sprengen müssen und hätten gern mehr Geld! Damit hat sich FC doch selber dem Vergleich mit anderen etablierten MMORPGs ausgeliefert und ihn derzeit verloren. Hätten sie sich an eine normale Preistruktur gehalten würden es etliche hier gar nicht so "eng" sehen, aber FC wollte mehr von uns und somit müssen sie sich da selber an die Nase fassen ... Für mich war es ganz einfach bei einem Preis-Leistungsvergleich gegenüber WoW/EQ2/HDRO verliert AoC da einfach völlig klar! Vor allem wenn ich sehe was ich in HDRO für 8.66 Euro geboten bekomme frage ich mich warum zum Henker die bei FC meinen sie müssten mehr wie alle anderen verlangen? Und komm mir jetzt keiner damit das die Lizenz von Conan teuerer war wie die von HDR ...  

Somit komme ich auf die einfach Antwort auf die Frage:

Ich habe AoC zum Teufel geschickt, weil sie mehr Geld haben wollen bei viel weniger Leistung! Eventuell schaue ich es mir in ein paar Monaten nochmal an ... Aber derzeit bekomme ich in allen anderen Spielen für mein Geld viel mehr Spiel-("Spaß") ...


----------



## fredolino (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich kann nur sagen  AoC ist geil ...  hab nun lang genug wow  gespielt und da sind auch bugs drin aber da drüber wird ja kein wort gesagt .. und wie war der anfang bei wow  ?

ich spiel weiterhin AoC und freu mich auf jedes update .. auch wenn man   3 bugs duch 1 neuen ersetzt   ... irgenwann ist es dann soweit dann kommen die  nöller zurück und sagen oh wie geil ...


mfg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (13. Juli 2008)

ich versteh es no net so ganz bin etz in AoC lvl 33 (na gut noch kein hohes lvl) und alle sagen nach tortage ist es nemmer zu spielen....

bis etz hab ich noch keine einzige buggy q gehabt und ich queste ununterbrochen oO...


----------



## Hamstax (13. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich die AoC Community mir hier ansehe, muss ich unweigerlich an "verwöhntes, ahnungsloses, undankbares pack" denken.


----------



## St1ck1e (13. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr AoC gekauft aber spielt es nicht mehr?




Ich dachte es wäre mittlerweile auch schon bis zum letzten Forum nutzer durchgedrungen das es zu diesem Thema etwa 10 bestehende Threads gibt. darüber hinaus macht es für mich den Eindruck das die Frage nur polemicher Natur ist und darüber hinaus nur noch als makulatur zu bezeichnen wäre.

zum Thema:

Weil es mir keinen Spass mehr macht. Fertig und aus.

eieiei ... könnte jemand diesen Thread schliessen?


----------



## Eckhexaule (13. Juli 2008)

@TE:

Warum soll ich dem Spiel eine Chance geben? Nur weil WOW zu seinem Start auch diese Problemen hatte. Eher nicht!

Früher hat man Autos gebaut die hatten keinen Airbag, keine Klima usw.
Aber heute würde keiner mehr so einen Neuwagen kaufen.

Die Ansprüche steigen, daher kommt man mit gleicher Qualität wie früher nicht hin und Fehler werden nicht verziehen.
Der Mensch ist nun mal so. Vorallem will er sich nicht rückwärts entwickeln.

so long


----------



## Thedynamike (13. Juli 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> Wenn ich die AoC Community mir hier ansehe, muss ich unweigerlich an "verwöhntes, ahnungsloses, undankbares pack" denken.



Dann bist du wahrscheinlich derjenige, der sich über ein zugeworfenes Butterbrot freut?
Manche Leute haben für 50€ halt ansprüche. Und die wurde nicht erfüllt, also wird auch nicht mehr bezahlt? Warum regen sich so viele auf wenn das Spiel jemandem nicht zusagt?


----------



## Khem (13. Juli 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> @TE:
> 
> Warum soll ich dem Spiel eine Chance geben? Nur weil WOW zu seinem Start auch diese Problemen hatte. Eher nicht!
> 
> ...



das ist genau der punkt!


----------



## Validus (13. Juli 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> @TE:
> 
> Warum soll ich dem Spiel eine Chance geben? Nur weil WOW zu seinem Start auch diese Problemen hatte. Eher nicht!
> 
> ...




omg du kannst keien äpfel mit brinen vergleichen das ist was ganz anderes....


----------



## etmundi (13. Juli 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> omg du kannst keien äpfel mit brinen vergleichen das ist was ganz anderes....



Namaste
beides ist Obst. Enthalten Vitamine .
ergo - DER VITAMINVERGLEICH.
Angenommen, sie enthalten gleich viel
ergo - DER PREISVERGLEICH

Wieso so oft hier. Mal irgendwo etwas aufgeschnappt
und es wird einfach nachgeplappert, antstatt mal das Gehirn
einzuschalten. Aber wo nix is,......


----------



## Twilight09 (13. Juli 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Welcher Pfleger erlaubt dir eigentlich um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht fixiert in nem Bett zu liegen? Diskussionen funktioniern leider anders...aber hey, Zwielicht09, entspann dich, mach noch ne Dose Antidepressiva auf und kauer dich in ne Ecke! (Jaja, Nickflames sind schon ganz grosse Kunst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Frage geb ich zurück. 

ps: Schau mal auf deine Post-Uhrzeit....in dem Alter solltest du evtl. schon im Bett liegen, wenn dich sogar das posten überfordert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twilight09 (13. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Wieso so oft hier. Mal irgendwo etwas aufgeschnappt
> und es wird einfach nachgeplappert, antstatt mal das Gehirn
> einzuschalten.



Als wenn das was du in den "AoC ist Schlecht" Thread geschrieben hast, etwas anderes gewesen wäre. Das kommt mir so vor als wär da kein Realitätssinn dahinter.


----------



## Amenna (13. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Die Belagerungs Waffen sind Panzer. ich sag da nur Fantasy spiel im Mittelalter und dann Panzer.......




entschuldigung, aber.. WoW spielt nicht im Mittelalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow ist eine eigene Welt die sich nicht an etwas in der Vergangeheit richtet!


WoW ist einfach ausgereifter, da muss Aoc ersma hinkommen... wenn es soweit ist und man sagen kann das aoc nun bugfrei und mit gutem Content ist, dann werden auch wieder viele anfangen zu spielen... die flaute und die kritik sind einfach normal!

grüße


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. Juli 2008)

Es ist sicher richtig, dass bei WoW viele Dinge erst spät, schlecht, oder gar nicht umgesetzt wurden. Die sogenannte Heldenklasse ist ein gutes Beispiel wie man unglaubliches Potential vergeuden kann. Trotzdem hat WoW auch vieles richtig gemacht und ist inzwischen eben auch sehr ausgereift.

Viele Spieler sehen eben nicht ein, dahin zurückzugehen wo WoW vor drei Jahren war und dafür noch ihren Rechner aufzurüsten und höhere Gebühren zu bezahlen. Das stärkste Argument für AoC ist in meinen Augen, dass man WoW inzwischen 'durch' hat und das ist einfach ein bisschen wenig...


----------



## Maximolider (13. Juli 2008)

hiho...
die erklärung ist wirklich einfach...wenn ich mir ein spiel für 50 euro kaufe zzgl. monatlichen gebühren,dann erwarte ich einfach,das es zumindest relativ problemloß läuft und auch der versprochene content enthalten ist,ganz einfach.und da ist es mir egal,ob es wow,hdro oder aoc heißt.
die spieler haben sich wohl wirklich weiterentwickelt,man ist halt nichtmehr dankbar für ca 15 euro im monat eine beta spielen zu dürfen,wenn man heute auf einen relativ gesättigten markt geht muss man auch was zu bieten haben wenn man neue kunden gewinnen will,egal,ob sie vorher schon gespielt haben oder von konkurenzprodukten kommen sollen.
der vergleich mit den autos passt da ganz hervorragend,ich würde eines mit airbags und esp bestimmt nicht gegen ein neues ohne alles eintauschen,nur weil es eben neu und anders ist sowie besser aussieht(das ist und bleibt natürlich geschmackssache)

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## LordNasghul (13. Juli 2008)

Nur so nach am Rande.....

1. Ich habe keinerlei Vergleiche mit WoW gemacht
2. Es ist Fakt dass AoC immer noch Beta ist (Dass grösste Problem soll sein dass viele User noch Vista32 draufhaben und darum auch der Out of Memory Fehler auftritt-Fehler war in der Beta schon hochaktuell....)
3. Wenn man für ein Game bezahlt und nicht zocken kann (nur dieses eine Game) dann ist das schon ein bisschen frustrierend
4. Ich habe geschrieben dass wenn es mal läuft es ein gutes Game ist
5. darum wie schon erwähnt gebt denn Jungs von FC noch ein bisschen Zeit.........
5. und jeder soll dass spielen welches ihm am besten gefällt!!
6. lest mal im AoC Forum was dort über die Entwicklung in nächster Zeit so abgeht.......(Forumstartseite von Waldgeist = Moderator))
7.aber zur Treathfrage: Ja ich werde es weiterspielen wenn ich dass Game auf meinem PC wieder zocken kann!!!!!!!!!


Gruss


----------



## doncarloso (13. Juli 2008)

LordNasghul schrieb:


> Nur so nach am Rande.....
> 
> 
> 2. Es ist Fakt dass AoC immer noch Beta ist (Dass grösste Problem soll sein dass viele User noch Vista32 draufhaben und darum auch der Out of Memory Fehler auftritt-Fehler war in der Beta schon hochaktuell....)
> ...


----------



## aldorada (13. Juli 2008)

Warum ich nicht mehr AoC spiele?

Weil die Mobs nur "Marionetten" sind, die man nur die Hp runterschlagen muss.
(Keiner wehrt sich richtig)
Deswegen sind die Kämpfe auch totel langweilig.
Mehr in der Gegend rumrennt als man kämpft.
(Kille das oder jenes oder bring das den und den usw.)
Fast alles Instanzen. Und natürlich die ganzen Bugs die es noch gibt.

Die Lvl 50 Wächter Klassenquest hat mir den Rest gegeben.
Habe mir gedacht wow lvl 50 super rein in die Eishöhle und was war dann?
Habe 10 mob gekillt und einen "Boss"?! und das wars.
Ok das wars dann für mich. So ein Kinderspiel.
Gekündigt, und aus mit Conan. Adios.

Was haben die 5 Jahre gemacht? Nur an der Grafik gefeilt?
Sind das den Betaspielern nicht aufgefallen dass es noch soviele Fehler gibt??

Ich versteh manche Leute nicht, die dieses Spiel hochloben.

Dieses Spiel ist das langweiligste Game in dieser Art was ich bis jetzt gespielt habe.
(Ist eigentlich ein Solo Hack´n Slay in Onlinemodus)

Das sind doch seit UO, EQ1, EQ2, DAOC, WOW, HdRO, Tabula Rasa usw. einige.
Aber dieses Game ist das Oberhammer im negativen Sinn.

P.S. Grafik ist Super aber der Rest ist Schrott.

Bye.


----------



## LordNasghul (13. Juli 2008)

@Doncarluso  wünsche euch schöne und erholsame Ferien!¨
Gruss  LN


----------



## doncarloso (13. Juli 2008)

@'LordNasghul' 

Danke MyLord :-)

P.S.

Während ich das schreibe steht mein BS in der "Alten Schmugglerroute" in den Wilden Landen; ich habe 9456ms Lag und mein Sohn hat mich gerade bei Mario Kart 64 platt gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (13. Juli 2008)

klingt nach fanboi thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KampfKuh007 (13. Juli 2008)

Ich mag WoW zwar auch nicht, aber die Panzer kommen von Warcraft III (Wenn es die sind, die ich meine). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Picoo (13. Juli 2008)

@TE
Was erwartest du?
Das ich mitleid mit einem Entwicklerteam habe die alles angepriesen haben und dann nichts auf die Reihe bekommen?

Ich spiele es nicht mehr, weil ich einfach nur frustriert bin, wie die meisten meiner Kumpels.

Der einzige Grund warum über AOC überhaupt noch gesprochen wird ist Kritik/Gegenkritik.
Ansonsten wäre es sehr still um AOC....jedenfalls bis sie mal ihr versprochenes Update rausbringen, was wiedermal verschoben wurde.


----------



## Theroas (13. Juli 2008)

*buffed.de, Sonntag nachmittag, Age of Conan - Allgemeines:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (13. Juli 2008)

Schön und gut hin oder her ich spiel aoc nicht mehr da ich mir einiges erwartet habe und nix neues fand^^ ich spiel auch kein wow mehr is in die jahre gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (13. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> Schön und gut hin oder her ich spiel aoc nicht mehr da ich mir einiges erwartet habe und nix neues fand^^ ich spiel auch kein wow mehr is in die jahre gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das einige ein Spiel mit Autos vergleichen ist echt zum lachen.
Ein spiel zu entwickeln scheint schon recht schwer zu sein vorallem wenn es so komplex ist wie ein MMO. Sonst würden ja auch nicht neue Bugs auftauchen.

Aber das scheinen einige wohl nicht zu verstehen das das nicht so leicht ist. 
Dazu kommt noch das man versucht sich an einen bestimmten Termin zu Halten das macht jede Firma selbst Blizzard.

Und ich bin kein Fanboy von Conan.
Nur mir waren die Argumente einfach zz blöd warum viele gegen AoC schreiben. Und das die mal aufwachen was die sagen.

Funcom ist eine Spiele Firma wie Blizzard. die entwickeln das spiel weiter auch wenn das spiel auf den Markt ist. Und das wird auch in Zukunft erstmal zu bleiben. 
Da ist dann der Satz wie man hätte doch daraus lernen sollen schonmal Blödsinn.
Wielange soll ein spiel in der Entwicklung sein? 15 Jahre bis es auf den Markt kommt?

Wann hat man angefangen WoW zu entwickeln? Meine he Ganz Bug frei ist es immer noch nicht. Und ich will für mein Geld auch was Bugfreien haben! So hört sich das teilweise an.


----------



## Synthese (13. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir auch AOC gekauft , sogar die Collector´s Edition, habe aber nach dem abgelaufenden Monat aufgehört.

Meine gründe waren:

- Hauptsächlich ist der wichtigste Grund gewesen , das ich alleine das Spiel gekauft habe , und meine Kollegen Bruder ect. nicht , sie spielten weiterhin WoW oder Ragnarok Online , wo ich auch vorher gut unterwegs war und nun wieder bin.
Es fählen einfach die kumpels , und es ist schwer alte gildenkammeraden einfach so links liegen zu lassen und quasi wieder bei null anfangen, das kann ich nicht , hab gehofft n paar kommen doch rüber , aber daraus wurde nix , deswegen hab ich mich wieder in die beiden anderen Spielwelten begeben.
Das ist eigentlic der  Hauptgrund.

Die nebengründe die auch dazubeigetragen haben waren:

- Es ist noch nicht alles drin im Spiel was angesagt wurde , deswegen denke ich pausiere ich noch 3 Monate und werde danach nochmal reinschnuppern , bis das PvP fertig ist , die Klassen ausbalanciert , und noch andere Sachen wie kneipenschlägerei usw. fertig sind.

- Das chat system  ist nicht wirklich gut gelöst , das können andere games deutlich besser und übersichtlicher, da muss noch was passieren.

Was mich aber doch sehr hingerissen hat zum Spiel war:

- Diese einzigartige atmosphäre mit der Prachtvollen grafik , also wenn einer das Spiel geniesen möchte, den empfehle ich dringends Hardware zu besorgen , womit mann auf höchsten Einstellungen Spielen kann , die grafik ist einfach atem beraubend , kein anderes Rollenspiel was ich kenne kommt nur ansatzweise an diese Grafik pracht ran. Nicht schlimm das DX10 noch nicht fertig ist es sieht auch so schon super aus, ich habe einen screenshot nach dem anderen gemacht es ist wirklich sehr schön.

- Und das Erwachsene Setting , es sind sehr reale kampfscenen mit viel Splatter, was sehr realistisch rübergebracht wird .

-Sehr gutes Questing System.Blizz  kann sich da ne Scheibe von abschneiden.



Wie gesagt AoC ist auf keinen Fall schlecht , es ist eigentlich nach meinem geschmack , doch die Konkurrenz ist auch gut und somit warte ich noch ab was sich bei AoC tut und komme vielleicht später wieder , und hoffentlich mit paar Gildenkolegen aus den anderen Games ^^.

Funcom hätte sich noch n halbes jahr ruhig nehmen können, aber das muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

AoC ist es aufjedenfall wert gesehen zu haben , ich bereue den kauf des Spiels ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Yaglan (13. Juli 2008)

Naja ich sag mal warum ich mir AoC geholt habe. Ich dreh den spieß mal um.

Angefangen mit MMOs habe ich mit WoW. Schon alleine wo ich gehört habe ein Warcraft spiel soll kommen was man nur Online spielen kann habe ich darauf gedrängt DSL zu holen da wir nur ein Modem hatten.
Als treuer Blizzard anhänger war es eben ein Pflicht Kauf *g*

Ich war ein begeisterter Warcraft Fan.
Aber zu teil wurde wurde die geschichte doch so verändert was mir nicht passte. Die Orcs Öffneten keine 40 Jahre vor den Fall Stormwinds mehr das Tor sondern Passierte in Kurzen Abständen. Blackhand wurde nur noch als Morionette abgestempelt.
Goronna die ein Helb Ork Halb Mensch war wurde Halb Orc Halb Dreanei.

Es gab auf einmal Schiffe..... ich meine Weltraum schiffe. Aliens.... Naja gab es eigendlich durch die Orcs schon immer.... 

Manche geschichten werden einfach nicht weiter gezählt oder Quests.....

Naja vom spiel Selber. Ich habe über 340 Tage Playtime habe 30 Fraktionen auf erfürchtig gebracht weil ich langeweile hatte. Raiden hat mir einfach kein spaß mehr gemacht.
Ich hatte keine Motivation Bosse zu legen mir war es schnuppe ob wir einen geschaft haben oder nicht. ich fand es nach 4 Jahren spiel zeit nur noch langweilig.
Dann habe ich auch ein Satz gehört wie alles eh nur Tolkings klons. Also Herr der Ringe. Sprich Orcs Elven und so.

Da habe ich mir gesagt he das kann nicht sein schau doch mal was so noch kommen soll. Da habe ich an AoC gedacht dann gerafft das das die Welt von Conan ist. Eine welt die mehr auf Mythen aufbaut. 

Also was Altes / Neues kann man sehen wie man will. Aufjedenfall eine Ganz andere Welt die nicht irgendwo abgekupfert wurde. 
Natürlich habe ich mich sehr ausgibig mit den spiel befasst. und war genauso darüber entäucht das vieles nicht vorhanden ist was gesagt wurden ist.

Aber da wir bei MMOs sind. Heisst das das spiel wird weiter entwickelt bei einer bestimmten anzahl an Kunden. Und es wird nachgereicht. Die frage ist nur wie lange dauert das? Und ich muss sagen man Merkt das Funcom was an den spiel macht und nicht wie Blizzard an WoW.

Klar macht Blizzard was an WoW.....

Was mich nur Stort bei AoC vieles sieht gleich aus zb an den ausrüstungen aber da soll ja ein Patch kommen. Die Gildenstätte haben alle die Gleichen gebäude. Ich hätte es toll gefunden wenn man da hätte wählen können Zwischen Stygischer Aquelonischer oder Cimmerischer Bau Weise.
Auch ein gemeinsammes erkennungsmerkmal der Gilden Fehlt mir erlich gesagt. Aber vieleicht kommt da ja noch was.

Vieles ist unhandlich. muss ich zugeben. Die Emotes wie man die benutzen kann find ich erlich gesagt zum Kotzen das ist bei WoW viel besser oder schon der Chat. Traumhaft von WoW.

Aber zu den Punkt mit den Emots zwar doof wie man die benutzen kann. Aber was man benutzen kann ist genial.
Man viel aus wenn man RP betreibt.

Kämpfen macht mir Sau viel spaß durch das System. Da finde ich das von WoW Öde. Was aber Raidinstanncen betrifft. Glaube ich wird mir das in AoC keinen spaß machen. Du musst beim Boss die ganze zeit Drauf schlagen. es Gibt kein Auto schlagen. Wo man mal kurz ruhen kann. halte ich für sehr anstrengend.

Die welt und der Sound sind Klasse gemacht wurden. mir gefällt es einfach. Klar fehlen mir die bekannten die man in WoW getroffen hat. Aber naja waren einige Tolle dabei und weniger und man findet ja neue.

In ein MMO ist generäl das wichtigste leute mit denen man super klar kommt. die nicht schweigen. Ein grund warum ich bei WoW aufgehört habe. Gilde war eher ein einziges schweigen man wurde ignoriert. Von einer wurde ich sehr verarscht andere waren nicht mehr on. Der Tapetenwechsel tag einfach gut. Und in der Gilde wirdmit einander gesprochen.

Wer das allerdings noch hat mit den Kommunizieren. der sollte auch bei den Game bleiben. den das ist das wichtigste.

So das wars erstmal.


----------



## EmJaY (13. Juli 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> Wenn ich die AoC Community mir hier ansehe, muss ich unweigerlich an "verwöhntes, ahnungsloses, undankbares pack" denken.



Welche AoC Community?Ich seh in diesem Forum überwiegend Leute die heiße Luft reden und das Spiel meist garnet oder net lang gespielt haben
 aber das ist ja kein Hinderniss sich über dieses Spiel auszulassen.

Akzeptiert halt das es Leute gibt die *SPAß* bei diesem *SPIEL* haben.

Ich persönlich spiele Spiele die mir Spass machen, ich werd mir auch Warhammer ansehen genauso wie ich damals WoW gespielt habe und HDRO.
Nur weil ich mitlerweile kein WoW mehr spiele flame ich net jeden WoW Spieler, ich flame auch niemanden weil er HDRO zockt.
Wozu auch was bringt es mir Leute zu flamen die Spaß bei ihrem Spiel haben?Helft mir mal bitte und erklärt mir warum ihr lügt,flamet und rumwhint und jeden dumm anmacht der " es wagt zu behaupten er hätte Spaß ".


----------



## Nesorie (13. Juli 2008)

Alle die schreiben aoc ist schei++e sagen es doch nur weil sie es noch nicht gespielt haben bzw noch 6-17 jahre alt sind -.-


AOC ist für mich ein gutes spiel ... naja die paar bugs werden noch behoben ..und ich denke mal das das spiel es weiter bringt als wow ... ich habe noch nie nen 49jährigen wow spielen sehen. aba bei aoc ist das weil es einfach die leute interessirt weil sie es noch aus Filmen kenne und jetzt seleber eine rolle als held und diner für König Conan sein dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## OllyHal (13. Juli 2008)

LordNasghul schrieb:


> Nur so nach am Rande.....
> 
> 5. darum wie schon erwähnt gebt denn Jungs von FC noch ein bisschen Zeit.........
> 5. und jeder soll dass spielen welches ihm am besten gefällt!!
> ...



zu Punkt 5 (dem ersten :-)

klar gebe ich denen noch Zeit, jede Menge, nur ich gebe Ihnen kein Geld - das ist der Unterschied.

Meine Gründe, nach dem Freimonat aufzuhören sind einfach ganz subjektiv:

es macht mir nicht genug Spaß
es ist mir zu teuer
es bietet nicht das, was auf der Packung versprochen wird
es ist technisch unzulänglich (viele Bugs)
es ist schlicht noch nicht fertig (Hälfte nach Tortage in englisch)

Für einige ist das schon ein Grund, das Spiel erst gar nicht zu kaufen.... habe ich aber. Jetzt sind die &#8364; 50,- Vorschuss aber auch verspielt Funcom.


----------



## Immondys (13. Juli 2008)

Nesorie schrieb:


> Alle die schreiben aoc ist schei++e sagen es doch nur weil sie es noch nicht gespielt haben bzw noch 6-17 jahre alt sind -.-
> 
> 
> AOC ist für mich ein gutes spiel ... naja die paar bugs werden noch behoben ..und ich denke mal das das spiel es weiter bringt als wow ... ich habe noch nie nen 49jährigen wow spielen sehen. aba bei aoc ist das weil es einfach die leute interessirt weil sie es noch aus Filmen kenne und jetzt seleber eine rolle als held und diner für König Conan sein dürfen
> ...



Ich hab wie gesagt das Spiel wegen diverser Probleme, auf die ich hier nicht mehr eingehen möchte eingestellt. Ich kenne Leute bei WoW, die 51, 53 und 62 Jahre alt sind, Ingame wohlgemerkt. Meine älteste WoW Kundin - ich verkauf den Krempel nämlich, ist eine 67jährige Großmutter, die nen 70er Schami und nen 70er Schurken unterhält. Schami ist als Heiler unterwegs, Schurke fürs PVP. Vorher interessierte sie sich nicht für Computerspiele und kam durch ihren Enkel drauf. Ich selbst bin 45, rüste zur Zeit von PVE auf PVP um.
Und wer Conan aus den Filmen kennt hat die Welt verpennt. Conan erschie in den 30er Jahren des Letzten Jahrhunderts und ist eine Romanfigur von Robert E. Howard. Seine Welt war düster, gewalttätig und ist die wirkliche Inspirationsquelle für AoC. Falls du das mal lesen willst, die Conan Storys sind in drei Bänden im Heyne Verlag erschienen.
Ansonsten viel Spass ingame, wird dir nach dem lesen der Bücher sicher noch mehr aha Effekte bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (13. Juli 2008)

Das mit den Alter stimmt. Es gibt schon einige in WoW die elter als 30 sind. Aber noch lang net so viele wie in AoC jetzt. Das hat mich überrascht. 
Und das macht auch irgendwie das klima viel angenehmer mit so älteren zu spielen als mit Jünderen.


----------



## Gocu (13. Juli 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr AoC gekauft aber spielt es nicht mehr?



Also ich spiele es nichtmehr weil mir die Atmosphäre nach Tortage überhaupt nichtmehr gefällt, wären alle Gebiete so designt wie Tortage würde ich es 100%ig weiterspielen


----------



## yaRealy (13. Juli 2008)

ich hab, wie viele andere auch die ich kenne, meinen acc nach dem probemonat auf eis gelegt weil das spiel rundum einfach nur schlecht ist und ich es nicht einsehe weiterhin für ein halbfertiges spiel nen monatlichen beitrag zu leisten. viell schau ich bei AOC 2 mal wieder rein aber für die, längere, zukunft sieht mich das spiel definitiv net mehr, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## gublfaxx (14. Juli 2008)

die frage ist doch: welche alternativen haben wir?

a)wir gehen zurück zu WoW (oder anderem MMO welchem wir zuvor zugeneigt waren)

oder b) wir nehmen die bugs in AoC hin (so ärgerlich das sein mag) und warten auf besserung.

zu a) meiner ansicht nach ist AoC das beste (abgesehn von den bugs) was wir zur zeit an MMOs zur wahl stehen haben, wenn nach ein paar patches endlich der zustand erreicht ist, der uns von funcom vor dem release angepriesen wurde, dann haben wir ein nahezu perfektes MMO. (ob es sich lohnt, bis dahin weiter monatliche gebühren zu zahlen, darüber lässt sich streiten. aber mal ehrlich: leute, die hälfte von euch sind 12-17 jährige muttersöhnchen die ihr geld EH nicht selbst verdienen müssen...  ich muss es, aber ich rege mich TROTZdem nicht über die gebühren auf, alleine wenn ich daran denke was ich im monat in kippen investiere..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  AUßERdem: wow ist tot, wirklich TOT, wie in meinem letzten beitrag zu lesen, es gibt NICHTS zu tun außer zu raiden und auf seine t6-items zu masturbieren. ich persönlich lass das lieber von meiner freundin beim anblick ihrer holden weiblichkeit erledigen...

zu b) genau DAS werde ich für mich persönlich tun. das game macht spaß, selbst im jetzigen zustand. ich habe mich gerade vor zwei tagen in AoC mit zwei kollegen in eine andere gildenstadt eingeschlichen, richtig splinter-cell mäßig, und hab bei einem treffen unsrer und ihrer gildenchefs (rp-server asgard, da macht man sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aus dem hinterhalt meine axt kreisen lassen. jetzt haben wir einen handfesten krieg, aber auch friedensverträge in den startlöchern. diese welt ist einfach in BEWEGUNG, es passiert ständig etwas unvorhersehbares wie z.b. überfälle der gilde "halsabschneider" an brücken und engpässen, wo sie einen gegen eine gebühr laufen lassen oder eben aus dem hinterhalt pfeile auf einen regen lassen. mit blick auf das übliche strangle-geganke in wow finde ich sowas selbst als OPFER lustig. DAS ist es was dieses spiel ausmacht, jenseits von bug-diskussionen und rumwhinereien von leuten die nach einem monat spielen immernoch nicht gerafft haben wo der fun in diesem spiel zu finden ist. (dies geht direkt an einige meiner vorposter, ihr seid einfach zu BLÖD die spaßquellen zu finden, tut mir ja leid für euch. aööerdings es ist auch ganz gut, so leute wie euch aus dem spiel zu wissen. geht mit den anderen kindern nach dem motto "spaß auf knopfdruck" cs zocken wenn wow euch nichts mehr gibt)

leute: guckt euch das POTENTIAL an und hört auf euch ständig über bugs zu aufzuregen, die eh ausgebügelt werden oder über ausgegebenes geld, das ihr im endeffekt nicht selbst verdienen müsst (zweite aussage mit einschränkung: es ist mir sehr wohl bewusst dass es da ausnahmen gibt, weil ich da eben selbst zu gehöre, aber die sind die minderheit. also, meine berufstätigen brüder und schwestern, seid bitte nicht böse nur weil ich mich hier über die mehrheit auslasse. irgendwo wisst ihr ja selbst, dass ich beim großteil der MMO-spieler recht habe...)

so long!

PS: mist, jetzt hab ich ja doch meine zeit an diesem thread verschwendet ^^ aber sich über dumme menschen aufregen lohnt doch immer.......


----------



## Donmo (14. Juli 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Welche AoC Community?Ich seh in diesem Forum überwiegend Leute die heiße Luft reden und das Spiel meist garnet oder net lang gespielt haben
> aber das ist ja kein Hinderniss sich über dieses Spiel auszulassen.
> 
> Akzeptiert halt das es Leute gibt die *SPAß* bei diesem *SPIEL* haben.
> ...


Fullquote + /sign


----------



## Protek (14. Juli 2008)

Aoc hat die mieseste Community die ich je gesehen habe, zumindest auf Server Aries PvP - so ein asoziales Gesindel mit Ausnahmen hab ich noch nie gesehen.

Zusätzlich fehlt dem Spiel momentan eine Endbeschäftigung usw, auf Instanzen usw hat man absolut keinen Bock mehr, nach dem langen rumlvln durch Mobs hauen und dem lustigen neuen Wort"Grinden" nur schon wenn ich das lese vergeht mir AoC noch mehr.

Klar haben Fanboys noch Spass an dem Spiel, doch ich hab selten so ein demotivierendes Spiel erlebt, das ja eigentlich ein Langzeitspass Spiel sein sollte, - WoW konnte mich ja immerhin über 3 Jahre motivieren usw - AoC schafft das nicht mal mehr als 4 Wochen? 

Die Liste an Gründen ist lange, verdammt lange, alle Bugs usw kann man noch verschmerzen, doch wenn der Spass abhanden kommt ist fertig mit lustig. Bei dem sinnlosen PvP geganke, na für sowas zahlt man dann auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daumen nach unten !


----------



## poisons (14. Juli 2008)

ja ich habe die lust an AoC auch verloren und spiele lieber wieder WoW, muss sagen die grafik bei AoC ist das einzigste was mich bis heute noch beindruckt, habe mal mit DAoC angefangen wenn es von der grafik nicht so arg bieder wäre würde es es heute noch spielen, denn gerade vom pvp inhalt mit den drei reichen fand ich es super.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Das einige ein Spiel mit Autos vergleichen ist echt zum lachen.
> Ein spiel zu entwickeln scheint schon recht schwer zu sein vorallem wenn es so komplex ist wie ein MMO. Sonst würden ja auch nicht neue Bugs auftauchen.


ein auto zu entwickeln is ebenso nicht einfach, von daher passt der vergleich durchaus.
man kann aoc nicht einfach damit vergleichen, wie wow beim start war.
wow hatte keine konkurenz. konnte sich also fehler leisten. aoc hat wow mit 10mio spielern als konkurenz und kann sich daher keine großen fehler zu start leisten.



> Aber das scheinen einige wohl nicht zu verstehen das das nicht so leicht ist.
> Dazu kommt noch das man versucht sich an einen bestimmten Termin zu Halten das macht jede Firma selbst Blizzard.


richtig und auch falsch. wenn blizz das addon rausbringt und dort sind noch einige bugs, kann blizz damit leben, weil die größten fehler innerhalb des abos behoben sind oder sie eh genug kunden haben.
wenn funcom ein spiel entwickelt, müssen sie erstmal kunden gewinnen. wenn die kunden aber schon vom start an enttäucht sind, sei es von bugs oder fehlenden features, dann merken die das.
blizz kann es sich leisten ein addon früher rauszubringen, andere firmen wie funcom nunmal nicht, da diese nicht die masse an kunden haben.



> Und ich bin kein Fanboy von Conan.
> Nur mir waren die Argumente einfach zz blöd warum viele gegen AoC schreiben. Und das die mal aufwachen was die sagen.


aoc mag gut sein, nur ist halt die messlatte an diesem spiel sehr groß, da es in einem genre ist, mit dem größtem konkurenten, den man sich vorstellen kann.


> Funcom ist eine Spiele Firma wie Blizzard. die entwickeln das spiel weiter auch wenn das spiel auf den Markt ist. Und das wird auch in Zukunft erstmal zu bleiben.
> Da ist dann der Satz wie man hätte doch daraus lernen sollen schonmal Blödsinn.
> Wielange soll ein spiel in der Entwicklung sein? 15 Jahre bis es auf den Markt kommt?


richtig, funcom ist wie blizzard rein am gewinn interessiert. blizzard brachte damals mit wow eine beta auf den markt. trotzdem wurde es gespielt und gekauft, da es keine vergleichbaren spiele gab.
nur das wow mittlerweile soweit lauffähig ist. und an dem jetztzigem wow wird aoc nunmal gemessen.

ob wow bei release schlimmer war als aoc jetzt spielt keine rolle. 



> Wann hat man angefangen WoW zu entwickeln? Meine he Ganz Bug frei ist es immer noch nicht. Und ich will für mein Geld auch was Bugfreien haben! So hört sich das teilweise an.


richtig. aber wenn ein spielehersteller erfolg haben will, muss er eben besser sein als blizzard. er darf nicht dieselben fehler machen wie beim start von wow. denn jetzt gibt es wow und damit sehr starke konkurenz.


----------



## Maniacmansion (14. Juli 2008)

Um das aus dem ersten Beitrag mal zu nehmen das mit den Helden, Helden waren in WOW anfangs nie im gespräch von Blizzard seite aus, sondern wurden von den Spielern ins gespräch gebracht (Fakt), 
und das sie im nächsten Addon kommen liegt daran das Blizzard nun  nach jahrelanger Erfahrungs-sammelns einen weg gefunden hat sie einzubauen.
Ok PVP war die Pest zu anfang , ist nun aber aufn richtigen weg.
AOC spiele ich ebenfalls und es gefällt mir sehr gut, auch wenn AOC an zweiter stelle kommt nach WOW.
 Jeder der WOW lieber Spielt solls spielen, wer AOC lieber spielt soll es tun, meine Fresse denkt mal drüber nach was euch solche sinnlos-posts bringen wie sie hier teilweise existieren?? mit sowas haut ihr euch selber ins Abseits, ansonsten ist euer IQ (Sofern vorhanden) nicht erklärbar bzw auffindbar.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (14. Juli 2008)

Nesorie schrieb:


> Alle die schreiben aoc ist schei++e sagen es doch nur weil sie es noch nicht gespielt haben bzw noch 6-17 jahre alt sind -.-
> 
> 
> Was bist du denn für einer....solche "Argumente", da krieg ich das kotzen. Ich habs gespielt und bin älter als 17 und mir gefällts eben nicht. Wenns dir gefällt, isses doch in Ordnung. Deshalb musst du nicht so einen Stuss erzählen. Im Moment scheint es aber mehr Leuten nicht zu gefallen, als andersherum. Das ist Fakt. Deshalb muss FC was tun. Vielleicht können sie ja das Ruder noch herumreissen und das Game wird tatsächlich noch ein Burner. Allerdings wage ich das zu bezweifeln. Bevor mir jetzt wieder einer blöd kommt, das ist meine Meinung und die muss sich ja nicht mit eurer decken.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (14. Juli 2008)

gublfaxx schrieb:


> die frage ist doch: welche alternativen haben wir?
> 
> a)wir gehen zurück zu WoW (oder anderem MMO welchem wir zuvor zugeneigt waren)
> 
> ...





Du bist auch so einer, der meint, alle anderen sind blöd und dir selbst fehlt nix. Was soll diese herablassende Art, warum musst du persönlich werden? Fühlst du dich sicher in der Anonymität deiner müffelnden Bude? Im RL traust du dich wahrscheinlich nicht einmal, jemandem direkt in die Augen zu schauen und hier lässt du den oberschlauen Megachecker raushängen. In dem Thread sollte jeder seine Meinung zum GAME kundtun und nicht die Vertreter der oppositionellen Meinungen verbal ( und das nicht mal besonders originell) von der Seite anmachen. 
Normalerweise werde ich nie persönlich, aber in deinem Fall sage ich dir das : Du bist ein kleines Arschloch und es wäre mir ein wahres Fest, dir die Fresse zu polieren.

**Wegeditiert von Ocian**


----------



## Yaglan (14. Juli 2008)

gublfaxx schrieb:


> die frage ist doch: welche alternativen haben wir?
> 
> a)wir gehen zurück zu WoW (oder anderem MMO welchem wir zuvor zugeneigt waren)
> 
> ...





Oh ja die Halsabschneider habe ich Selber gesehen.
Da dacht ich mir als erstes Ha was wollen denn die kleinen Kerle von mir. die können mir nicht das Wasser reichen. Habe denen gedroht die sollen mir lieber aus den weg gehen. Tjoooooooooo....... hätte ich lieber mal bezahlt...... 20 Sommer über denen gewesen und besiegen mich Trotzdem...


----------



## Yaglan (14. Juli 2008)

Maniacmansion schrieb:


> Um das aus dem ersten Beitrag mal zu nehmen das mit den Helden, Helden waren in WOW anfangs nie im gespräch von Blizzard seite aus, sondern wurden von den Spielern ins gespräch gebracht (Fakt),
> und das sie im nächsten Addon kommen liegt daran das Blizzard nun  nach jahrelanger Erfahrungs-sammelns einen weg gefunden hat sie einzubauen.
> Ok PVP war die Pest zu anfang , ist nun aber aufn richtigen weg.
> AOC spiele ich ebenfalls und es gefällt mir sehr gut, auch wenn AOC an zweiter stelle kommt nach WOW.
> Jeder der WOW lieber Spielt solls spielen, wer AOC lieber spielt soll es tun, meine Fresse denkt mal drüber nach was euch solche sinnlos-posts bringen wie sie hier teilweise existieren?? mit sowas haut ihr euch selber ins Abseits, ansonsten ist euer IQ (Sofern vorhanden) nicht erklärbar bzw auffindbar.




Also die helden wurden nicht von den spielern ins leben gerfen. Schon in der Beta und einige zeit Nach dem Release stand auf der Vorschau seite Belagerungs Waffen und Helden noch dieses Jahr.

Nur das wurde später entfernt.


----------



## OllyHal (14. Juli 2008)

gublfaxx schrieb:


> ...aber mal ehrlich: leute, die hälfte von euch sind 12-17 jährige muttersöhnchen die ihr geld EH nicht selbst verdienen müssen...
> ... AUßERdem: wow ist tot, wirklich TOT, wie in meinem letzten beitrag zu lesen, es gibt NICHTS zu tun außer zu raiden und auf seine t6-items zu masturbieren. ich persönlich lass das lieber von meiner freundin beim anblick ihrer holden weiblichkeit erledigen...
> 
> ...jenseits von bug-diskussionen und rumwhinereien von leuten die nach einem monat spielen immernoch nicht gerafft haben wo der fun in diesem spiel zu finden ist. (dies geht direkt an einige meiner vorposter, ihr seid einfach zu BLÖD die spaßquellen zu finden, tut mir ja leid für euch. aööerdings es ist auch ganz gut, so leute wie euch aus dem spiel zu wissen. geht mit den anderen kindern nach dem motto "spaß auf knopfdruck" cs zocken wenn wow euch nichts mehr gibt)
> ...




Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, daß Dich jemand ernst nimmt. Jemand, der so von sich und seiner Meinung überzeugt ist, solch eine Wortwahl hat und einen Großteil seiner Mitspieler als Minderjährige, dumme Menschen tituliert, die einfach nur eine andere Meinung und vielleicht eine andere Auffassung von Spielspaß und davon, was Sie für Ihr Geld bekommen möchten, haben, sollte sich vielleicht fragen, ob er nicht "zu BLÖD" ist.


----------



## Webi (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab mir AoC geholt, weil ich zu der Zeit bei WoW ohne Gilde war und nur mehr 2-3 Raidtage.
Ausserdem wollte ich mal was anderes sehen.
Tortage fand ich super.
Hat mich auch immer wieder motiviert, weiter zu machen.
Unerreicht fand ich die Tortage Abschlußquests. Die Sache mit dem Vulkan. Echt das beste.
Aber dann...
Erst nervte mich ein wenig die ewige Rennerei, die scheinbar kein Ende nahm.
Einfach sinnlos ewig durch die Gegend rennen.
Und die Ladebildschirme.
War aber alles noch akzeptabel.
Dann konnte ich plötzlich die Talente nicht mehr anzeigen lassen.
Neustart. Grr. Dauert ewig. OK, Talente waren wieder da.
Weiter gequestet. Dann, nach weiteren zig Instanzenwechseln. Huch, plötzlich alle Zauber weg.
Und wieder Talente weg.
Ja, Neustart. Ihr habt richtig geraten. Dann konnte ich die Zauber wieder neu in die Leiste ziehen.
Dann konnte ich plötzlich keine Talentpunkte mehr setzen. Meldung: Wollt ihr wirklich die Punkte löschen? (oder so)
Nein, ich drücke + und nichts geht mehr.

Das plötzliche Erscheinen von NPC's fand ich nicht so dramatisch.
PvP? Keine Ahnung. Habe mich immer wieder angemeldet. Niemand konnte mir so recht sagen, ob's das gibt oder nicht.

Die Items. Ja, ok. Das ist so ähnlich wie bei WoW. Das Design find ich ned so toll, aber was solls.
Schließlich laufen alle in so bescheuert aussehende Klamotten rum.

Die Patches. Das muss wohl sein. Eine merkliche Verbesserung habe ich in den 2-3 Wochen nicht gemerkt.

Performance: Das ist vielleicht eines der größten Handycaps des Spiels. Hatte mir 1 Monat zuvor nen neuen PC gekauft und war hocherfreut bei WoW 70 fps zu haben. Ein leichtes Grummeln kam schon über meine Lippen, als ich las 7 fps bei AoC. Zum Glück kann man Schatten oder ähnliches ausschalten und so gings relativ flüssig.

Jedenfalls stand ich irgendwo in der Pampa rum und wieder war meine Zauberleiste geleert. ALT+F4 und Accountverwaltung kündigen.
Sry.


----------



## Mysos (14. Juli 2008)

Ich hab AoC auch ne Weile gespielt. Es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, das schonmal vorraus.
Aber wie einige schon sagten, das Spiel konnte mich (und viele Gildis) nicht fesseln. Dazu kamen noch nervige Bugs, und einige waren wirklich verdammt nervig, sowie einfach der unfertige Eindruck.

Ich kann auch das Argument nicht ganz nachvollziehen, dass AoC nun mal ein MMORPG sei und das die am Anfang immer etwas buggy sind. Ich meine am Anfang der MMORPGs mag das richtig sein, aber die Zeit ist ja nicht stehen geblieben und teilweise sind es bei AoC so einfache Dinge, die mittelmäßig umgesetzt sind. Ich errinner hier mal an das Gruppenspiel und den Chat am Anfang, beides essentiel für Multiplayer. Das war einfach unterirdisch. Auch wenn sie das mittlerweile ein bisl besser gepatcht haben, es ist einfach viel weniger einsteigerfreundlich als bei WoW oder HDR.
Und so geht es mir bei vielen Details und das trübt den Spielspaß eben bei vielen.

Wenn sie das alles in den Griff bekommen, schau ich mir das Spiel gern noch einmal an, aber bis dahin gibts einfach Spiele die mir deutlich mehr Spaß machen und die dazu noch günstiger sind. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, aber ich weis dass viele meiner Gildis genauso gedacht haben und deswegen AoC auf Eis liegt.


----------



## Maugaran (14. Juli 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil bin super mit dem Spiel zufrieden.

Spiele zwar noch net im Endgame da ich erst lvl 49 bin aber Viele beschweren sich ja schon ab lvl20.

- Wer erwartet das die Quests im kompletten Spiel nachvertont sind träumt... der Aufwand wäre viel zu groß.
- Die Questinhalte sind meiner Meinung nach besser geworden als in den ersten 20 Lvln.
- Bugs.. was habe ich bis jetzt davon gesehen? alle 10-15 Quests mal eine englische Questbeschreibung, einen ganzen verbuggten NPC in 49 lvln,
  kleinere Hänger an Brücken die durch Springen zu beheben sind(3-5x)
  Das wars auch schon.... falls ich nix vergessen habe.
  Klar gibt mehr Bugs, aber das sind die, die ich mit lvl 49 gesehen habe.

ich finde ihr regt Euch viel zu stark auf.... haben wohl net so viele HG:L gespielt ^^


----------



## Maugaran (14. Juli 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir AoC geholt, weil ich zu der Zeit bei WoW ohne Gilde war und nur mehr 2-3 Raidtage.
> Ausserdem wollte ich mal was anderes sehen.
> Tortage fand ich super.
> Hat mich auch immer wieder motiviert, weiter zu machen.
> ...




hm bei mir war das net annährend so schlimm. Du musst wohl direkt nach Release gespielt haben.
7 fps mit nem neuen Rechner ? Da stellt sich mir die Frage wie das geht ? Ich habe mir auch einen neuen Rechner gekauft .. noch net mal son Hammerteil.. nur für 700€.. und kann AOC auf vollen/höchsten Einstellungen auf Shader 3.0 auf 40-50 Frames spielen.
Das mit den Zauberleisten hatte ich auch noch nie


----------



## WestIce (14. Juli 2008)

wie kann man eigentlich 10000 freds zum selben thema machen wo dann immer das selbe (von oft den selben) gepostet wird?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (14. Juli 2008)

Tja, jedes MMO startet mit Bugs aber nicht jedes kann es sich leisten.


----------



## Yaglan (15. Juli 2008)

Wenn jemanden diesen thread aufregt wieso schreibt er denn hier rein? 
Und nein das hier hat nicht damit was zu tuen AoC ist gut oder AoC ist schlecht. 

Das ist eben ein anderes Thema. Wer das nicht herauslesen kann tut mir leid.


----------



## salvi (15. Juli 2008)

sry aber aoc ist müll hab bis lvl 47 gezockt ....abo auslaufen lassen.


----------



## Ilunadin (15. Juli 2008)

Ist doch egal! Wer es spielen will soll es spielen,wer nicht,eben nicht.Bringt niemanden um.Manche mögen z.B. auch die zu nüchternde Grafik nicht oder was weiß ich...Vergleicht doch nicht immer den Apfel mit der Birne und der Banane!

MfG


----------



## Melian (15. Juli 2008)

Derzeit gibts bei mir nen GAmetimecard lieferengpass..

Dazu kommt, dass ich etwas wenig zeit habe und wow doch mein Main spiel bleibt.

Ich mag aber AoC und werde es demnächst sicher wieder anfangen zu spielen. Ich hoffe einfach noch, dass die Quests ab stufe 35 wieder zahlreicher werden..


----------



## Theroas (15. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist das Niveau hier also auch auf Null.

Schade. Noch 12 Tage bis zum Kauf.


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das Niveau hier also auch auf Null.
> 
> Schade. Noch 12 Tage bis zum Kauf.



Flames sind gelöscht, die beiden Teilnehmer dürfen sich verwarnt und auf einen permanenten Ausschluss aus der Community beim nächsten Netiquettenbruch hingewiesen fühlen.


----------



## etmundi (15. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Flames sind gelöscht, die beiden Teilnehmer dürfen sich verwarnt und auf einen permanenten Ausschluss aus der Community beim nächsten Netiquettenbruch hingewiesen fühlen.



Ok - angekommen. Gelobe Besserung.
Dickes Sorry.


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

AOC is halt eine Erfahrung ...was für eine ist jedem selber überlassen .... 

Mir machts bis jezt spaß und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ich das spiel noch ne weile auf meinem Rechner laufen lasse ;D


----------



## Sugandhalaya (15. Juli 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das Niveau hier also auch auf Null.
> 
> Schade. Noch 12 Tage bis zum Kauf.



Was willste denn kaufen? Dein Barbarenkostüm für den epischen Thread mit fast 50 Seiten? :-D


----------



## Müllermilch (15. Juli 2008)

wow spielt nich im mittelalter......

und ich bin nicht deiner meinung

VERTEUFELT AOC!


----------



## Theroas (15. Juli 2008)

Na AoC, hab endlich Zeit. Und natürlich ein Kostüm.... *sieht sich um Raum um: Ah! Wolldecke! ..Ein Cape!*


----------



## Asenerbe (15. Juli 2008)

Ich war einer der ersten 80er auf dem Server.
Hab schon alle Raids bis T2 gesehen, und die handvoll Inis die es in dem Spiel gibt.
Ich darf mir also durchaus eine Meinung erlauben. ( Aber die "Forumspolizei" wird wohl selbst hier was finden....)

Das Spiel ist ganz einfach absolut mieß zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt!


Raiden ist einfach nur Frust. ( Bosse die dauernd restten oder so verbugt sind das man sie nicht schaffen kann. Trash der sich hochheilt bis in den Godmode....)

Berufe sind einfach nur ein Witz. Sind komplett "inbalanced". ( Alchi = bringt momentan außer Bufffood NICHTS, benötigt zum leveln aber eine halbe Ewigkeit. Juwelier kann man momentan noch Kohle machen, dauert auf max. Stufe zu leveln ca. 30 Minuten.)



Natürlich kann man die Bugliste und "fehlenden Content Liste" noch endlos weiter führen, aber das wäre reine Zeitverschwendung. Im offi Forum findet man dazu Beiträge zuhauf!

Der große Hacken an der Sache ist jetzt wie schon oft erwähnt das die Spieler sich einfach zuviel erwartet hatten. Jetzt muß man sich aber die Frage stellen *warum!*
Jetzt stehen sich einerseits "die Verlierer" gegnüber. Denen das Minimum der Konkurrenz gerade gut genug ist. ( andere Spiele waren ja auch nicht besser zu Release...bla,bla,blub)
Und dann gibs halt die zielstrebigen Leute, deren Lebensmaxime eben nicht darin besteht sich am Schlechten zu meßen, sondern am Erfolgreichen!

Was mir bei der ganzen Sache aber am meisten aufstößt:

*FC hat doch diesen Hype um AOC selbst verbrochen, und damit die Erwartungen ins Endlose gepusht! Wie oft hat Gaute von einem perfekten Spiel gesprochen das sie releasen werden! Erst vor kurzem wieder AOC als das Steak unter den mmo und WOW und LotR als die mießen Burger bezeichnet! Dieses arrogante und großkotzige Auftreten dieses Schwabbelmauls Gaute mitsamt seiner blühenden Münchhausen - Phantasie hat mich im Endeffekt dazu bewegt meinen Account zu künden!*


----------



## majun (15. Juli 2008)

ich sag nur "GRAFIK"   ich spiele allea auf ultrahoch und des sieht so grottenschlecht aus wie ein segaspiel macht kein unterschied wnen man alles runter stellt und dann lagt es trotz gamerpc trotzdem noch also so macht das spielen keinen spaß


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

majun schrieb:


> ich sag nur "GRAFIK"   ich spiele allea auf ultrahoch und des sieht so grottenschlecht aus wie ein segaspiel macht kein unterschied wnen man alles runter stellt und dann lagt es trotz gamerpc trotzdem noch also so macht das spielen keinen spaß


Wenns laggt würd ichn bischen an den einstellungen rumschrauben ..auch mit nem mittelmäßigen pc kanns auf hohen details wenn man z.b die schatten verringert oder ausschaltet flüssig laufen.

Ich hab mit aoc angefangen ohne vorher viel drüber gelesen zu haben oder das ich gar den "hype" bemerkt hab ..und von daher bin ich auch wegen nichts enttäuscht ...so bin ich auch damahls in wow reingestartet...und so gesehen ...hats mich eher überrascht im positiven sinne ..als ein "eigentlich" recht gutes spiel.


----------



## Kickersen (15. Juli 2008)

Der Trick ist, die eigenen Erwartungen nicht von Propaganda beeinflussen zu lassen.
Leider läßt sich ein Großteil der Bevölkerung davon beeinflussen und sind dann wütend wenn sie enttäuscht werden.

Verständlich, aber warum gehen diese Leute dann denen mit ihren Schlachtparolen auf die Nerven,
welche nicht so hohe Erwartungen hatten und immer noch Spass am Spiel haben?

Ich lasse mich nicht durch dieses Gezeter beeindrucken, freue mich im Gegenteil darüber.
Warum? Weil jene, die hier motzen, sich nicht mehr lange in AoC aufhalten werden oder gar schon verschwunden sind.
Grade das macht das Spiel so liebenswert. Es zielt einfach auf eine andere Spielerschicht als es CS, UT oder WoW tut.

Der Knackpunkt ist, einige können es nicht akzeptieren das neben ihrem persöhnlichen heiligen Grahl etwas exestiert,
was ebenfalls Leute fesselt, ihnen angenehme Abende bereitet.

Merkwürdiges Verhalten, könnt man eine Psychologische Doktorarbeit drüber schreiben, wenn das ganze von einigen
nicht so Bierernst genommen würde, wie es offenbar einige tun.

Leben und leben lassen und viel Spass im Spiel, welches jeder hier für sich am idealsten hält.

Bugs gabs in jedem Spiel, darüber aufregen ändert nüscht, Petitionen schreiben, auf Fehler aufmerksam machen und gut ist.

Alles andere langweilt nur und wird ignoriert.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (15. Juli 2008)

majun schrieb:


> ich sag nur "GRAFIK"   ich spiele allea auf ultrahoch und des sieht so grottenschlecht aus wie ein segaspiel macht kein unterschied wnen man alles runter stellt und dann lagt es trotz gamerpc trotzdem noch also so macht das spielen keinen spaß



Aha, Spiele von Sega haben also ne grottenschlechte Grafik und AoC auch? Hmmm...sag', mein bester, dich muss man nicht ernst nehmen, oder irre ich?


----------



## attake (15. Juli 2008)

also ich spiel aoc momentan nicht mer .... mal abwarten fieleicht wirds ja nochmal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grund warumm ich nichtmer spiele ist .......

1.: das standartinterface ist mit viel zu wehnigen leisten ausgestadtet für das spiel O_o   ich bring bei meinem eroberer bei weitem nicht alles unter ( verwende zwar mirage  aber hab keine lust jeden patch das updaten zu müssen um überhaupt spielen zu können ....)

2.: das kampfsystem is mir auf dauer zu anstrengend für nen tag wo ich fon der arbeit nach hause komm und nur entspannen möchte  ( gerade bei den nahkämpfern muss man ziemlich auf die schilde des gegners auchten und klopptmit den krassen kombos unglaublich viel auf der tastatur rumm O_o  )

3.: ich hab zwar nen brauchbahren rechner  ( 6400+ , 3870 , 4gig ) aber irgendwie leuft das spiel auf meinen 24" nicht so wie ichs gern hätte  ( ich hätte gern noch mehr details aber das spiel is seer schnell an der ruckelgrenze )

4.: mit dem craftsystem binn ich irgendwie nicht glücklich  ( das resurcen sammeln is besonders nerfig -_- )

5.: die instancierte weld find ich auch nicht so toll , da könnte man doch auch gleich n art B-nett wie bei D2 nehmen ... ( naja damit könnt ich wenn der rest passt noch leben ^^ )

abgesehen fon der geilen grafik find ich aber besonders das qestsystem mit den makierten bereichen auf der karte seeer gut !
das erspart einem manhcmal das nerfige nach dem ziehl suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich werd sicherlich wieder mal reinschaun in aoc und wenn es sich gut entwickelt auch wieder spielen 

m.f.g.   ATTA


----------



## alfri (15. Juli 2008)

attake schrieb:


> also ich spiel aoc momentan nicht mer .... mal abwarten fieleicht wirds ja nochmal was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß ja ... aber wtf das ist schon ein wenig derb ;O


----------



## Shaggy1983 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich frage mich warum FC sich selber so unter Druck stellt, und sagt "Jeden Mittwoch wird ein neues Update folgen"

Letzte Woche war mir schon klar das die es diese Woche nicht hinbekommen werden. Da ihnen wieder ein Tag weniger zur verfügung stand um das Update rechtzeitig zu bringen.

Wenn die schon Termine ankündigen dann sollten die sie auch einhalten oder erst garnicht ankündigen...


----------



## Alrek (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habe gerade meinen AoC-Account auf Eis gelegt. Hätte nächste Woche wieder zahlen sollen und das war mir nun eindeutig zu blöd. Die Mängel die das Spiel aufweist muss ich hier nicht nochmal aufzählen. Die wurden in anderen Threads schon ausgiebig breitgetreten.

Was mich persönlich aber am meisten gestört hat war das miserable PvP-Balancing und die völlig unverständlichen Feat-Beschreibungen. In jedem AoC-Forum ( auch im offiziellen steht wie schlecht die Klassen gebalanced sind aber wenn ich die Patchnodes lese wird dann die Tanzfunktion eingefügt der Schaden der Soldatenklassen wird gesenkt und der HoX wird weitergepusht. Das muss ich wirklich nicht verstehen. Zumal wenn ich eine Petition eröffnen wollte mir das Programm mitteilte dass ich dazu nicht berechtigt sei. Wie auch immer ich dann dieses Problem melden soll ;-) 

Und bevor ich mir nun hier die gleichen Durchhalteparolen ala "Gib dem Spiel doch eine Chance!" kommen: Ich gebe dem Spiel eine Chance. In nem halben Jahr oder so wenn mich bis dahin nicht ein anderes MMORPG in seinen Bann gezogen hat schau ich nochmal rein. Aber bis dahin Geld zu zahlen sehe ich schlichtweg nicht ein. Ihr zahlt ja im Supermarkt auch nicht den vollen Preis für eine Packung Eier die nur halbvoll ist.


----------



## Alrek (16. Juli 2008)

Kickersen schrieb:


> Der Trick ist, die eigenen Erwartungen nicht von Propaganda beeinflussen zu lassen.
> Leider läßt sich ein Großteil der Bevölkerung davon beeinflussen und sind dann wütend wenn sie enttäuscht werden.
> 
> Verständlich, aber warum gehen diese Leute dann denen mit ihren Schlachtparolen auf die Nerven,
> ...




Das trifft auf manche sicher zu. Auf mich aber nicht. Ich fand das Spiel sehr interessant vor allem weil mir WoW schlichtweg gar nichts mehr bietet. Aus diesem Grund werde ich jetzt wo ich meinen AoC-Account auf Eis gelegt habe auch nicht zu WoW zurückkehren. Ich bin gerade mehr gefrustet als glücklich mit dem Spiel. Da ich WoW kurz vor BC angefangen hatte kenne ich ein MMORPG eben nicht so unglaublich verbuggt. Deshalb habe ich nun den Account gekündigt und schaue in nem halben Jahr nochmal rein. Wenn bis dahin die Mängel die mich gefrustet haben beseitigt sind bin ich auch wieder bereit monatliche Gebühren über dem Normalmaß von 13 Euro abzudrücken.


----------



## SulTaNkx (16. Juli 2008)

...


----------



## Drakonis (16. Juli 2008)

> Ich frage mich warum FC sich selber so unter Druck stellt, und sagt "Jeden Mittwoch wird ein neues Update folgen"



hmm müssen sie, sie könne nicht einfach die vorhandenen bugs weiter so im spiel lassen. ich weis nicht, wieviel programmierer funcom hat, in einer woche einen bug auszubügel sollte kein problem sein. ohne patch entsteht bei der com das gefühl, das nichts mehr am spiel gemacht wird.

vielleicht kommt ja das neue questgebiet noch, bis meine 3 twinks die 54 erreicht haben. denn mit denen hab ich keine lust auf grinden


----------



## Jinntao (16. Juli 2008)

@ Drakonis/Alrek: Jeder Patch bringt deutliche Änderungen, nicht nur die, die in den Patchnotes stehen. Was z.B. beim letzten Patch nicht erwähnt wurde, jetzt aber im Spiel vorhanden ist, ist das Feature dass man bei Gruppenbeitritt automatisch in die Instanz der anderen Gruppenmitglieder switchen kann. Konnte ich wie gesagt in der Liste der Änderungen nicht finden. Auch Tootip- oder Featbeschreibungs-Änderungen werden in den Notes gerne unterschlagen..

@ attake: Das dir die Hauptmerkmale des Spiels nicht gefallen ist deine Sache, allerings ist dein Punkt 1)-Problem behebbar, man kann sich enorm viele Aktionsleisten dazuschalten. Sollte genug für jede Fähigkeit sein, die du hast..


----------



## Alrek (16. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> @ Drakonis/Alrek: Jeder Patch bringt deutliche Änderungen, nicht nur die, die in den Patchnotes stehen. Was z.B. beim letzten Patch nicht erwähnt wurde, jetzt aber im Spiel vorhanden ist, ist das Feature dass man bei Gruppenbeitritt automatisch in die Instanz der anderen Gruppenmitglieder switchen kann. Konnte ich wie gesagt in der Liste der Änderungen nicht finden. Auch Tootip- oder Featbeschreibungs-Änderungen werden in den Notes gerne unterschlagen..
> 
> @ attake: Das dir die Hauptmerkmale des Spiels nicht gefallen ist deine Sache, allerings ist dein Punkt 1)-Problem behebbar, man kann sich enorm viele Aktionsleisten dazuschalten. Sollte genug für jede Fähigkeit sein, die du hast..




Gut dann ist das so. So böse das nun auch klingen mag aber das was die pro Patch verbessern reicht mir eben noch nicht. Mir persönlich tun 15 Euro für ein Spiel das mich in 40% der Zeit frustet zu weh. Bekommen hat Funcom von mir nun schon das Geld für 1x Collectors Edition und einer Monatsrate. Jetzt können sie patchen und verbessern. Wenn sie das in nem halben Jahr dann geschafft haben spiele ich sehr gerne wieder weil mir das Spiel im Grunde gefällt. Sollte bis dahin ein (möglicherweise besseres) Warhammer Online erschienen sein hat AoC nunmal Pech gehabt. Aber das wird die Zeit bringen. Eine Chance bekommt es gerne. Nur nicht jetzt, nicht zu diesem Preis ;-)


----------



## Drakonis (16. Juli 2008)

naja, wenn ich sehe, wie lange ich für wow und hdro weiter gezahlt habe, obwohl es mich nur gefrustet udn ich es letztenendes nicht mehr gespielt hab. dann zahl ich momentan gern für aoc, da mich das spiel zwar zeitweise auch frustet. ich aber immer noch mehr freude dran hab als an den anderen...


----------



## Yaglan (16. Juli 2008)

majun schrieb:


> ich sag nur "GRAFIK"   ich spiele allea auf ultrahoch und des sieht so grottenschlecht aus wie ein segaspiel macht kein unterschied wnen man alles runter stellt und dann lagt es trotz gamerpc trotzdem noch also so macht das spielen keinen spaß




Da ist etwas an deinen rechner Falsch eingestellt. hast du vieleicht zu wenig Ramm oder einen eher Schlechten Rammstein.
Es stimmt aufjedenfall wenn die Grafik sich nicht aufbauen lässt ist es einer der miesesten Grafiken die es gibt. Keine Details nichts. 
Aber wie gesagt die grafik baut sich bei dir wegen irgendwas nicht auf


----------



## Yaglan (16. Juli 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Ich war einer der ersten 80er auf dem Server.
> Hab schon alle Raids bis T2 gesehen, und die handvoll Inis die es in dem Spiel gibt.
> Ich darf mir also durchaus eine Meinung erlauben. ( Aber die "Forumspolizei" wird wohl selbst hier was finden....)
> 
> ...




Wenn du nur auf Raiden jetzt ausbist tja selber Schuld AoC hat viel mehr zu bieten und Items sind wirklich nicht alles in den Spiel. 
Ich habe einen Platz auf Asgard gefunden denn da ist eine geniale Stimmung. Da werden Kriegserklärungen gegen gilden gemacht oder so unter den Spielern schon Kopfgelder ausgesetzt. 
Es gibt regelmässig Tavernen Events die Sehr gut gelungen sind. Schwert und Kelsch zum beispiel haben sich bestimmte rüstungen gefarmt und stellen eben ihre Soldaten als Wachen da ab die für Ordnung sorgen. Wenn du ein Trinkumhang hast kannste Alk zu dir nehmen wo du direkt besoffen bist und bewegst dich auch so und hast Extra Emotes. *War genial wo ich da angefangen rumzupissen*
Es macht eben super viel spass wenn man das da ausleben kann.
Und wenn man das als abwechslung betreibt kann man warten bis die Bugs beseitigt sind.


----------



## DonDefcon83 (17. Juli 2008)

WOW ist ab 6-12 Jahre Kindergrafik und Pokemon Fler! 
AOC ist ab 21-................................................
Wemms nicht gefällt pech !!!! BUGS und Ruckler PECH
Ich zocks aufm LAP TOP und es Läuft. Optimiert eure Systeme vielleicht sind die Verbugt!!


----------



## Mymythos (17. Juli 2008)

super Game, wir spielen es auf jedenfall weiter macht riesen Spaß. Die wenigen Bugs stören kaum.

wer das anders sieht soll bitte bei WoW einloggen, mir doch Latte. Nur haben wir die Kontra AoC Argumente schon x mal gehört ich denk mal das Thema ist mittlerweile durch.


----------



## Deadwool (17. Juli 2008)

Es gibt eine Kategorie Spieler mit denen ich absolut kein Mitleid habe...

Jene die schon Monate vor Release ihren langjährigen WoW Account vernichten, und in den Foren rumflamen dass WoW scheisse ist und dass AoC der Übermegaroxxor Killer wird. Dann kommt das Spiel raus und sie grinden sich innerhalb von 5 Tagen auf maximal Level, nur damit sie die ersten sind und überall damit rumprahlen können. Gleichzeitig stellen sie fest dass der Endgame Content noch unvollständig und fehlerhaft ist. Und schon flamen sie wieder in den Foren. Dieses mal gegen AoC...

Das hat es schon bei HdRO gegeben. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie die ersten 50er in den Interviews rumgenölt haben dass alles verbugt sei, das PVP sei ein Witz und sowas wie Raids und Endgame Content überhaupt nicht vorhanden. 

Und das selbe wird auch bei Warhammer passieren. All diese "WAR is coming" "World of Farmcraft ade" Weichbecher werden ebenfalls auf die Schnauze fallen, weil auch Warhammer nicht alle Versprechen halten kann und noch längst nicht "fertig" ist wenn es rauskommt. 


Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
Ein MMO ist nie fertig und fehlerfrei! Das ist ein Gebilde das sich von der ersten Alpha Version bis zum letzten Patch kurz vor dem endgültigen aus verändert. Und wer der Meinung ist dass man die 4 Jahre Vorsprung von WoW mit einem neuen Spiel einholen kann, ist blind oder hat keine Ahnung. Und trotzdem kann ein neues Spiel gut und erfolgreich werden, und eines Tages vielleicht sogar erfolgreicher wie WoW. Doch das braucht Zeit. Im ersten Jahr wird das kein einziger Titel schaffen. Und wer nach 6 Wochen bereits zum Schluss kommt dass AoC am Ende ist, sollte vielleicht was komplett anderes spielen. Tetris zB. Das ist zwar etwas kleiner wie ein MMO, aber garantiert fehlerfrei.


----------



## Yaglan (17. Juli 2008)

Sehr gut gesprochen.
Das ist ja meiner meinung. Ein MMO kann man nicht fehlerfrei auf den Markt bringen. WoW hat ja jetzt nach 4 Jahren noch fehler.

Ich habe zwar jahre lang WoW gespielt. Und bin zu AoC gewechselt aber nicht hochgelvl in Arcord. Bin auch 67 oder 68 jetzt ich weiss es grad nicht. Und es macht riesen spaß und betreibe dabei noch RP. Ich versuche mir die tage jetzt auch im Mainsystem mein Hundehelm mal zu farmen für meine RP rüstungen.

Das machen viele. 
Wenn ich das Screen gemacht habe vom letzten Tavernen Event kann ich euch mal zeigen was die Wachen extra für rüstungen gefarmt haben.


----------



## Jinntao (17. Juli 2008)

@ Deadwool: Jo, absolut richtig, für mich der treffenste Kommentar im Thread.


----------



## Max76 (17. Juli 2008)

ZITAT(etmundi @ 12.07.2008, 21:38) *
Namaste
ich versuch mal deinen Post knapp zusammen
zu fassen:
WoW war zu Beginn scheiße, AoC ist genauso so scheiße.
WoW hat damit erfolg gehabt, warum verlassen so viele AoC?

Meine Meinung dazu:
Die Spieler haben entschieden, das die Vorteile die Nachteile
bei weitem überwiegen. Sicherlich hat Blizz auch einfach Gück gehabt.
Man war einfach über so ein Spiel froh, bei dem der Einstieg so leicht ist.
Man hat Blizz einfach mehr verziehn.
Im übrigen sind nun mehere Jahre vergangen, die Spieler sind anspruchsvoller
geworden und einfach für das Thema Onlinespieler sensibilisiert. Außerdem fehlten
ganz einfach die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Welcher WoW-Spieler hatte den vorher
schon ein ähnliches Spiel gespielt. Ich tippe mal 5%.
Bei AoC dürfte das Verhältnis genau umgekehrt sein.
Also wird verglichen. Bei den mtl. Kosten fängt es an, die sind
erstmal Objektiv. Welchen Mehrwert bekomme ich dafür? Bessern Support/mehr Spielinhalte.
Wie ist die wöchentliche Downtime? Wie kulant ist der Anbieter in dieser Hinsicht mit finanziellem Ausgleich? Welchen Ruf hat
der Hersteller? Wie reagiert er auf Wünsche der Spieler/Kritik.
Die Liste ließe sich endlos weiter führen.

Diese Probleme werden in den nächsten Jahren erstmal alle Spiele haben. Ändern könnte sich das wohl erst,
wenn entweder ein Hersteller ein neues revolutionäres Spielkonzept entwickelt (mir schwebt da eine Verknüpfung von Pc und Konsole, evtl.
sogar teilweise mit dem Handy), vor. Oder erst wenn eine neue Generation von Spielern nachgewachsen ist.

Warum spielst du AoC nicht mehr? Mehr wollen wir hier nicht wissen.

Ja das nenn ich mal n post^^...ja warum schreibst du denn selber nix zum Thema? Andere die sich Mühe 
zu zerreissen ist ja einfach kindisch und zeigt das das meiste hier nur geflame oder g whine ist.
back to Topic:
Allgemein gehalten Ich habe aufgehört weil ich noch garnicht angefangen habe ich spiele jetzt auch schon recht lange Wow und will mich einfach nicht von meinem Char trennen solange ich nicht ein Spiel finde zu dem ich sage: " Ja Hammer, das wollt ich immer zocken" und vieleicht geht es ja vielen so. Wenn man dann halt mal was neues ausprobiert (HdR, AoC) vergeleicht man zwangsläufig die Spiele miteinader. Ist doch ganz normal. Das dann das neues MMOG bei vielen schlechter abschneidet ist nur logisch, da man einfach von den neuen Spiel mehr erwartet als von dem was man bereits zockt.
Fazit: Leute, zockt was euch auch immer Spas macht.


----------



## Khyzer (17. Juli 2008)

Ja ich hab nur die erste Seite gelesen, Mimimi/Flame/Keks.

Warum spiele ich kein AoC mehr? Ganz einfach, warum 2 Jahre warten bis ein Niveau erreicht ist was ich jetzt haben kann.

Ich habe mit AoC angefangen, weil mir Freunde erzählt haben die Grafik sei toll, das Konzept so innovativ und alles nicht so ausgelutscht wie WoW. Hey das hat sich verdammt gut angehört. Folglich kaufte ich mir AoC installierte es und spielte in 7 Tagen so auf 44. Dann habe ich wieder bei WoW vermehrt reingeschaut, weniger AoC gespielt und nun habe ich es vor ein paar Wochen deinstalliert.

Grund ist ganz simpel. AoC hat Bugs en Masse, kann man schön reden wie man will, aber sie sind da und stören den Spielfluss. Der versprochene Content ist nicht da, ja ich weiß Mimimi/Flame/Keks. Ändert nichts daran, dass der Vorfreude auf neue innovative Inhalte nicht gerecht werden konnte von Funcom und Spieler massenweise enttäuscht wurden.

Es ist richtig, dass WoW komplett Buggy war als es rauskam und es wahrscheinlich ähnlich verbuggt war, wie AoC es heute ist. Jedoch ist es für mich unlogisch zu definieren, wir bleiben bei AoC weil es ist Buggy, teilweise unspielbar und macht streckenweise keinen Spass, WEIL das bei WoW auch mal so WAR.  Ganz ehrlich warum sollten 1 Millionen Spielebesitzer 2 Jahre warten bis man ein gutes Spiel hat, dass "fertig" entwickelt ist. Realistisch gesehen für jeden AoC-Fanboy ist es wesentlich naheliegender, wenn man von WoW kommt dorthin zurückzugehen.

1. Spiel ist überwiegend Bugfrei.
2. Suchpotential, Spielfreude, Spasskurve sind inzwischen gebalanced und ausgereift.
3. Endgame-Content ist gegeben mit vielen Mitstreitern, wer nen End-Level Charakter hat, hat immer was zu tun.

 Meine Frage ist eher, warum sollte man bei AoC bleiben und 2 Jahre warten, dass es annähernd so gut wird wie WoW es gerade ist. Ich werde mir es mal 2 Jahren anschaun, dann macht es bestimmt Spaß. Ansonsten finde ich AoC einfach nur enttäuschend und das wird 99% aller MMOs so gehen, da die Spieler alles grundsätzlich und ausnahmslos mit WoW vergleichen werden. Und wer Bayern München mit dem 1 FC Köln vergleicht wird merken, Winning Team Fanboy zu sein ist wesentlich angenehmer, bis natürlich der Underdog es geschafft hat Anfangsprobleme zu überbrücken.

So long, flamed den WoW Fanboy, ololo AoC-Hater.

HF GL und Keks
Krazer


----------



## etmundi (17. Juli 2008)

Max76 schrieb:


> Ja das nenn ich mal n post^^...ja warum schreibst du denn selber nix zum Thema? Andere die sich Mühe
> zu zerreissen ist ja einfach kindisch und zeigt das das meiste hier nur geflame oder g whine ist.



Namaste
ich hab es schon mehrfach geschrieben:
Ich spiele es noch nicht!


----------



## Yaglan (17. Juli 2008)

Khzer es gibt doch noch ein Grund wie man sich für etwas entscheiden soll was man spielt. Das habe ich bei dir rausgelesen.

Du vergleichst WoW und AoC einfach als ein MMO Spiel. 
Das wichtigste ist die welt muss einen liegen. Und das ist ein riesen unterschied zwischen WoW und AoC. 
Ob die entwicklung in AoC wirklich 2 jahre bis es gut ist ist einfach nur Bullshit. Das kann man nie wissen.
Heute der patch hatte so viele veränderungen und inhalt das ist nimmer schön. Es hat das spiel um einiges besser zum laufen gebraucht und und und.

Also mein Tipp der AoC noch nicht hat.
Kauft euch das spiel und spielt gemütlich. Lvl nicht Hardcore mässig hoch es läuft euch nichts davon. Und wer weiss den fehlenden inhalt werdet ihr nicht bemerken denn wenn ihr dann 80 seit ist es vorhanden.
Meiner meinung kann man mit den game nichts falsch machen wenn man dem game die zeit zum entwickeln gibt.

Ihr habt WoW als alternative ja. Aber wieso soll man wieder zu einer welt gehen wenn die anderen einen besser liegt aber lässt es liegen wegen vielen fehler die NOCH vorhanden sind?

Klar wer mit WoW zufrieden ist wieso sollte er wechseln? Würde ich ja auch nicht wenn mir WoW keinen spaß mehr gemacht hätte.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. Juli 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Kategorie Spieler mit denen ich absolut kein Mitleid habe...
> 
> Jene die schon Monate vor Release ihren langjährigen WoW Account vernichten, und in den Foren rumflamen dass WoW scheisse ist und dass AoC der Übermegaroxxor Killer wird. Dann kommt das Spiel raus und sie grinden sich innerhalb von 5 Tagen auf maximal Level, nur damit sie die ersten sind und überall damit rumprahlen können. Gleichzeitig stellen sie fest dass der Endgame Content noch unvollständig und fehlerhaft ist. Und schon flamen sie wieder in den Foren. Dieses mal gegen AoC...


absolut richtig. ich bspw werde aoc sicher nicht kaufen, bevor ich nicht mindestens 10 tage nen testacc nutzen durfte. andere haben halt zuviel geld und kaufen für 50€ etwas völlig unbekanntes.


> Das hat es schon bei HdRO gegeben. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie die ersten 50er in den Interviews rumgenölt haben dass alles verbugt sei, das PVP sei ein Witz und sowas wie Raids und Endgame Content überhaupt nicht vorhanden.


hdro hab ich mal bei nem kumpel gesehen. war die reinste kopie von wow. zumindest vom interace her.



> Und das selbe wird auch bei Warhammer passieren. All diese "WAR is coming" "World of Farmcraft ade" Weichbecher werden ebenfalls auf die Schnauze fallen, weil auch Warhammer nicht alle Versprechen halten kann und noch längst nicht "fertig" ist wenn es rauskommt.


das würd ich so nichtmal sagen. die hersteller von WAR haben ja gesehen wie es mit AoC läuft. wenn die entwickler/publisher nicht vollkommen verblödet sind, wird das spiel beim release fertig sein und nur wenige bugs haben.



> Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
> Ein MMO ist nie fertig und fehlerfrei! Das ist ein Gebilde das sich von der ersten Alpha Version bis zum letzten Patch kurz vor dem endgültigen aus verändert. Und wer der Meinung ist dass man die 4 Jahre Vorsprung von WoW mit einem neuen Spiel einholen kann, ist blind oder hat keine Ahnung. Und trotzdem kann ein neues Spiel gut und erfolgreich werden, und eines Tages vielleicht sogar erfolgreicher wie WoW. Doch das braucht Zeit. Im ersten Jahr wird das kein einziger Titel schaffen. Und wer nach 6 Wochen bereits zum Schluss kommt dass AoC am Ende ist, sollte vielleicht was komplett anderes spielen. Tetris zB. Das ist zwar etwas kleiner wie ein MMO, aber garantiert fehlerfrei.


das kann man so auch nicht unterschreiben. 
die bugs zum start von wow haben die spieler akzeptiert, da es keine gute alternative gab. nur die neuen mmos müssen sich halt mit wow messen und können sich fehler wie unfertiger content oder viele bugs nichtmehr erlauben.
wer ein mmo rausbringt und erfolgreich sein will, darf es halt nicht verfrüht auf den markt werfen, was wohl scheinbar bei AoC passiert ist.

viele spieler sind von aoc schon wieder abgesprungen. fragt sich wieviele davon wieder zurückkehren, falls das spiel besser wird, oder ob durch den fehler des zu frühen releases das spiel eben floppt.
zumal viele das spiel eben nicht kaufen werden, obwohl sie es vorhaben, da sie zuviele negative aussagen gehört haben.

womöglich schafft es funcom noch den ruf von aoc zu retten. das wird aber lange dauern.


----------



## Maniacmansion (17. Juli 2008)

Das die Entwikler von Warhammer aus den Fehlern die bei AOC gemacht wurden lernen werden, solltest net Unterschreiben. Es ist in vergangenheit schon vorgekommen das sowas in der Art vorkam und das Geld entscheidend war und das Spiel trotz Fehler rauskam, also wäre es natürlich wünschenswert wenn War es besser macht wie AOC aber ich würde nicht davon ausgehen das es auch so sein wird, wenn die Bosse sagen raus damit wir wollen Kohle sehn.


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

ich finde das spiel bombig... taktisch anspruchsvoll und mit guter grafik und endlich mal was ohne 12 jährige kinder die blau machen um andere beim zocken zu stören-.-


----------



## SirDamatadore (17. Juli 2008)

Was wäre wenn @Etmundis z.b., sagen würde, das er das Spiel super findet und es ja einfach nur Genial ist? Um vielleicht noch was oben drauf zu legen, das Game ist um weiten besser als WoW, was würdet ihr dann sagen?
Immer mit dem Hintergedanken, das er es immer noch nicht gespielt hat.

Auch ich habe AoC noch nicht gespielt und werde es auch höchstwarscheinlich die nächste Zeit nicht spielen bzw kaufen. Nicht weil hier im Forum viel negatives steht, sondern weil in allen Foren, wo es um AoC geht immer die gleichen probs zur sprache kommen.

Sobald die Testaccounts kommen, werde ich es mir anschauen aber jetzt bin ich noch nicht bereit das Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Xondor (17. Juli 2008)

aldorada schrieb:


> Warum ich nicht mehr AoC spiele?
> 
> Weil die Mobs nur "Marionetten" sind, die man nur die Hp runterschlagen muss.
> (Keiner wehrt sich richtig)
> ...




Zu deiner Frage: "Ist das den Betaspielern nicht aufgefallen dass es noch soviele Fehler gibt??"

Ich hab in der Beta von AoC gespielt und mir ist sehr wohl aufgefallen, dass dieses Spiel, wenn es in einem ähnlichen Zustand wie es damals war, veröffentlicht wird, keine guten Chancen haben wird. (Das war recht kurz vorm Release).
Leider ist es so, dass die meisten Beta"tester" eigentlich nicht testen und Bugs suchen/reporten, sondern einfach nur mal das Spiel ausprobieren wollen ect.
Ich habe damals in einer Diskussion zu AoC hier auf Buffed geschrieben, welchen Eindruck AoC auf mich macht, und, dass Funcom viel grundlegendes ändern müsste, damit das Spiel ein Erfolg wird. Zugestimmt hat mir damals keiner, ich wurde von den fanboys zurückgeschmettert, da ich "ja nur das Spiel schlechtmachen wolle und zurück zu WoW gehen solle".

So viel zum Thema beta. Kritik an einem Spiel ist selbst da nicht erwünscht.

PS: Ich habe ernsthaft überlegt das Spiel zu kaufen, aber wenn ich höre, dass die ersten 20 Level die besten sein sollen, dann lieber nicht. Denn ich hab mich da eher gelangweilt und gehofft, dass es danach endlich losgeht.


----------



## Varccars (17. Juli 2008)

Mein Problem ist das ich keine Zeit habe und das ich im Moment alle MMORPG langweilig finde.


----------



## Ardenda (17. Juli 2008)

Ich muss dazu sagen dass hier die Community sowieso schon voreingenommen ist. Hier auf Buffed.de geht es Hauptsächlich um wow. dem entsprechend ist auch die Community. Da bringt es nichts über andere spiele zu reden da die meisten wow für das einzig wahre game halten. ^^.


----------



## Yaglan (18. Juli 2008)

Die ersten 20 Lvl das beste. Ja von Aufbau her ja. Wo man zb den Vulkan zum ausbrechen bringen musst und sowas. das ist genial gemacht. Davon gibt es nachher nicht allzuviel. Aber dann spielen andere dinge eine große bedeutung. Was das game immer noch genial macht.

Wieso wollen alle so unbedingt abwarten mit den Testacc? ihr werdet paar spieltage haben ja. Aber wird er frei spielbar sein? 
Ich denk auch mal das man da nur bis lvl 20 spielen kann. oder bestimmt irgendwelche einschrenkungen haben wird.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wieso wollen alle so unbedingt abwarten mit den Testacc? ihr werdet paar spieltage haben ja. Aber wird er frei spielbar sein?
> Ich denk auch mal das man da nur bis lvl 20 spielen kann. oder bestimmt irgendwelche einschrenkungen haben wird.


klar wird er einschränkungen haben. aber so weiß man wenigstens ob einem das spiel gefällt. ich kauf doch nicht die katze im sack, schon garnicht wenn es soviele negativ berichte über bugs gibt.
sind immerhin 50€ die man blechen muss.

wow hab ich mir auch erst gekauft, als ich 10 tage den testacc probiert habe.


----------



## Yaglan (18. Juli 2008)

Ja aber wie gesagt Bugs sind in Jeden Spiel vorhanden vorallem in ein MMO. 
Man kann sagen die haben das spiel zu schnell rausgebracht aber es gibt Publisher die auch eine frist setzen und dann muss das spiel erscheinen. Das war in AoC der fall. Aber das spiel wirdja weiter entwickelt also? Wheyne der anfang ist gut und das spiel wird der brüller später.

Kann dir ja dann gerne einen geben wenn ich die bekommen sollte.


----------



## Olynth (18. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr AoC gekauft aber spielt es nicht mehr?
> 
> Ist es wegen Bugs? ist es wegen angepriesenen Inhalt der aber nicht vorhanden ist?
> 
> ...




Das Problem an deiner theorie ist nur:
Für AoC hatten die Entwickler schon genug Vorlagen, sie konnten bei WoW abgucken was sie hätten verbessern können als zum WoW Start damals.
WoW ist eine eigene WELT das mit den panzern kannst du so nicht sagen, sie gehören schon immer zum Warcraft Universum dazu.

Du kannst den Stand der MMORPG Spiele entwicklung Heutzutage nicht mit der vor 3-3 1/2 JAhren vergleichen.

mfg

btw. hab ich aoc bisher nicht getestet und werde dies auch nicht tun, ist einfach nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Exo1337 (18. Juli 2008)

was in gottes namen ist den bitte dieses verf****e NAMASTE??


----------



## Yaglan (19. Juli 2008)

Glaub sich verbeugen oder soetwas. Ich habe mich eher darauf aufgeregt das das niemand das so erklärt als ein Link zu Posten.

Wieso kann man das mit damals nicht verkleichen? Hallo wir reden über Software nicht über Hardware. Da wird nie alles einwandfrei Funktionieren. Fehler werden immer irgendwo sein. Und ausserdem haben spiele auch eine Frist wann die auf den Markt kommen sollen. Auch Blizzard kann ein Spiel nicht bis auf unendliche hinaus zögern. Obwohl den jede menge Zeit gegeben wird. Der Publisher hat mitzuentscheiden wenn ein spiel rauskommen soll.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Glaub sich verbeugen oder soetwas. Ich habe mich eher darauf aufgeregt das das niemand das so erklärt als ein Link zu Posten.
> 
> Wieso kann man das mit damals nicht verkleichen? Hallo wir reden über Software nicht über Hardware. Da wird nie alles einwandfrei Funktionieren. Fehler werden immer irgendwo sein. Und ausserdem haben spiele auch eine Frist wann die auf den Markt kommen sollen. Auch Blizzard kann ein Spiel nicht bis auf unendliche hinaus zögern. Obwohl den jede menge Zeit gegeben wird. Der Publisher hat mitzuentscheiden wenn ein spiel rauskommen soll.


wieso man das nicht kann ist ganz einfach. weil ein spiel, wenn es so rauskommt wie wow damals, einfach nicht den erfolg haben kann, da zuviele aufgrund der fehler abspringen.

und wenn die entwickler dem publisher sagen, das des spiel noch nicht fertig ist, dann kann der da wenig sagen. wenn der publisher trotzdem will, dass der termin eingehalten wird, dann ist der auch schuld, wenn die ne frühe beta, anstatt einem spiel auf den markt werfen und es floppt.

aoc wird nunmal an wow gemessen, deswegen werden von den spielern auch keine gravierenden bugs, oder gar unfertiger content akzeptiert.
daher kann man den wow-start mit dem von aoc nicht vergleichen. aoc wird am jetztigem wow gemessen.


----------



## Olynth (19. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Glaub sich verbeugen oder soetwas. Ich habe mich eher darauf aufgeregt das das niemand das so erklärt als ein Link zu Posten.
> 
> Wieso kann man das mit damals nicht verkleichen? Hallo wir reden über Software nicht über Hardware.



Das was ich soweit von AoC höre sind folgende Probleme:
Laggs
nicht hilfsbereite GM´s
und haufen unvollendete Quests bzw. die Übersetzung ist echt grottig 

So nun dazu WoW hatt auch eben vieler dieser probleme und Hatte sie auch zu Anfang bsp:

Laggs, WoW hatt diese und nicht in zu geringem Maße dafür muss man sagen das sich auf den Servern mehr als 10Millionen kunden rumtreiben.
Laggs, hat AoC anscheinend auch genug allerdings hatt dieses Spiel nicht soviel Kunden das müsste heißen Das einfach an den Servern gespart wird na da freu ich mich doch als Zahlender Kunde.

GM´s, gibts in WoW solche und solche allerdings überwiegen die nicht Hilfsbereiten.
GM´s, gibts in AoC wahrscheinlich ebenso aufspaltung, warum allerdings können sie es nicht besser machen als die WoW Gm´s?? Warum sind sie genauso?
Siehe HDRO hab ich bisher nix von schlechten GM´s gehört

Quests und Übersetzung muss ich jetzt nicht viel erläutern oder? WoW hatt immernoch fehler und wird diese auch immer haben, aber warum kann AoC nicht aus den fehlern von anderen Spiele Entwickler lernen? Warum gibt es ziemlich gleiche fehler, obwohl sie sehen konnten das es die Kundschaft nicht freut?

SO ALS INFO!:

ICH HABE NUR VON DIESEN PROBLEMEN GEHÖRT, WENN ES SO NICHT IST HAB ICH NIX GESAGT!! ICH WILL AUCH AOC NICHT SCHLECHT MACHEN ICH GEHE LEDIGLICH KRITISCH AN DIE SACHE RAN!

mfg


----------



## EmJaY (19. Juli 2008)

Und das ist das Problem hier.Hörensagen.


----------



## Jinntao (19. Juli 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Und das ist das Problem hier.Hörensagen.



So siehts aus.


----------



## Panador (20. Juli 2008)

Ja, aber wenn FC keine Test-Möglichkeit bietet is es schwer sich anders ein Bild zu machen, speziell nach der großen Menge negativer Meldungen sind wohl wenige gewillt 50€ zu riskieren, ich genausowenig. Wenn AoC massiv billiger würde oder die Test-Accounts endlich möglich wären würd ichs ja gern antesten, aber so lass ichs.
Sowohl negative als auch positive Meldungen sind immer subjektiv, kann man sich kein vernünftiges Urteil bilden. Auch wenn für manche Spieler die Erfahrung wohl durchaus gelungen ist, größere fehlende Dinge wie ein echtes PvP-System, die Direct-X 10 Unterstützung (mir schnurzpiepegal, aber wenn sie damit werben und es sogar auf der Box steht...) kann wohl keiner leugnen. Das wirft halt ein sehr negatives Licht auf das Spiel und das stellt beim "nur mal Antesten und eigene Meinunge machen" ne große Hürde dar.


----------



## Yaglan (20. Juli 2008)

Die lags kannste in AoC nicht mit denen von WoW damals vergleichen. Das sind welten. Die Server von AoC sollte WoW haben. Ist echt so die sind erste Sahne.

Der das spiel noch nicht gespielt hat kauft es euch und spielt es. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Es gefällt einen oder es gefällt einen nicht.
Wer es mit den heutigen WoW vergleicht. ist total dämlich denn das kann man nicht.

Sonst Fang ich mal an. 

WoW hirnlose Quests. Die haben kaum eine wirkliche Story in AoC fast nur. 
In AoC kann man super RP machen. Da ist man in WoW meilen von entfernt wie das in AoC funktioniert. 
Auf den AoC-RP server ist einer der besten MMO Community. Naja im vergleich zu WoW.....
Die Server sind um welten besser als in WoW. 
Super Quests.
Aber leider hat man in AoC zu wenige Quests viel Grinden. 
Man kann seine eigene Gilden statd bauen. in AoC.

Wenn du PvP n AoC machst macht es einfach Spaß auch wenn es noch nichts gibt. Da muss man einfach seinen Character auch beherschen dagegen ist das von wow so richtig flach. Aber das war es auch vorher.

Aller dings. Wer zufireden ist mit WoW. Udn es nioch gerne an spielen ist lasst es bleben und wechseelt nicht zu AoC warum auch?


----------



## Jywell (20. Juli 2008)

Warum ich AoC erstmal wieder beiseitegelegt habe? Ganz einfach, es konnte mich nicht so anflashen, wie ich es von nem MMOG erwarte und meine MMOG Erfahrung beginnt doch einige Zeit vor WoW ...


----------



## Millhouse (20. Juli 2008)

Ich habe AOC auch erst mal weggelegt,weil ich es nicht mehr einsehe warum sich Spieleschmieden immer mehr rausnehmen unfertige Spiele rauswerfen.Habe mir Gothic 3 gekauft war verbugt. Habe HGL gekauft war verbugt,ich bin es echt leid im moment für ein Spiel Geld auszugeben.Was noch nicht richtig fertig ist,klar war Tortage der hammer muß ich zugeben.Aber danach flachte es sehr schnell ab.Und bitte kommt nicht jetzt ich bin ein WOW-Fanboy nein das bin ich nicht.Ich spiele moment Lotro,will hier auch nicht  irgentein anderes Spiel hochloben,ich finde im moment  nur blöd wie die Firmen uns als dumm verkaufen wollen.Ich als Kunde habe wohl das recht das ich ein Spiel verlangen kann das wohl fertig ist.Finde es schon sehr dreist was Firmen heutzutage alles machen können.Aber die Kunden sind halt so dumm(da schließe ich mich ein)und kaufen sowas.Eins habe ich gelernt ich werde momentan kein Spiel beim Release kaufen werde erstmal ein paar Monate warten.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. Juli 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Und das ist das Problem hier.Hörensagen.


naja soviele leute die negativ über das spiel berichten, da muss ja was dran sein. jedenfalls gebe ich deswegen keine 50€ aus.
ausserdem wird fc seine gründe haben, noch keinen testacc anzubieten.




> Wer es mit den heutigen WoW vergleicht. ist total dämlich denn das kann man nicht.


jetzt haste hier einige im forum beleidigt...

und wie man kann vergleichen kann, bzw die spieler vergleichen es daran.
wenn aoc erfolg haben will, muss es besser sein als wow. da es wow als konkurent hat, dürfen die anfangsprobleme von wow nicht wiederholt werden.


----------



## lux88 (20. Juli 2008)

Meine Gründe sind ganz einfach: ich will kein Spiel spielen, das gut wird, sondern das gut ist. Natürlich ist klar, dass man ein frisches Spiel nicht mit einem 2 jahre älteren vergleichen kann. in aoc wird sich viel tun. Und wenn die Bugs/Laggs/Discos weg sind, dann komme ich vielleicht wieder, potential hat das Spiel.

Dazu kam dann, dass ein Megaupdate versprochen, aber nicht geliefert wurde. Das läuft bei mir unter Betrug und Hinhaltetaktik.


----------



## Tazmal (20. Juli 2008)

lux88 schrieb:


> Meine Gründe sind ganz einfach: ich will kein Spiel spielen, das gut wird, sondern das gut ist. Natürlich ist klar, dass man ein frisches Spiel nicht mit einem 2 jahre älteren vergleichen kann. in aoc wird sich viel tun. Und wenn die Bugs/Laggs/Discos weg sind, dann komme ich vielleicht wieder, potential hat das Spiel.
> 
> Dazu kam dann, dass ein Megaupdate versprochen, aber nicht geliefert wurde. Das läuft bei mir unter Betrug und Hinhaltetaktik.



Bei leuten wie dir bin ich froh das sie weg sind.

Denn bei dir ist wohl nur eines richitg: SETZEN 6

Ein mmo kaufen und erwarten das es gut wird, jeder weis das mmos im laufe der zeit gut werden, am besten nie mehr mmo spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusUltio (20. Juli 2008)

Warum ich es nicht mehr spiele?

naja, zuerst ne kleine erklärung:

Das Spiel ist mal sicherlich nicht schlecht! Gute grafik, support und weiterentwicklung, spielideen etc.
Auch dass sie bei weitem nicht das halten konnten was sie versprochen haben macht keinen Unterschied denn wieviele von euch haben schon einmal n politiker gewählt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum habe ich also überhaupt aufgehört wenn es so gut ist?

Es ist schlicht und ergreifend LANGWEILIG. Das Questsystem ist noch relativ gut weil wir sowas eh von anderen Games in einer ähnlichen Art gewohnt waren. Aber PvP, wofür das Spiel so hoch gerühmt wurde, das ist ein Witz und sonst nichts. Langweilig, eintönig und frustrierend. Zwar nette Ideen eingebaut wie das blocken etc aber komplett unnütz und sinnlos im wirklichem kampf. Bei gleich guten meeles gewinnt zu 80% der, der den ersten Schlag trifft.
Noch dazu kommt die Instanzierung was für ein PvP Spiel ansich schon undenkbar ist, Funcom hats gemacht ...

Im Großen und ganzen kann mich das Spiel nicht fesseln und faszinieren. Gut aber nicht fesselnd und somit habe ich schnell das interesse verloren und aufgehört.


mfg
AngelusUltio


----------



## Yaglan (20. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch blödsinn wer den ersten schlag macht gewinnt. Wenn du nicht drauf hast oder so spielst wie in WoW haste keine Chance. du musst dein spieler spielen Können da kannste auch jemanden besiegen der 10 lvl über dir ist.

Ja und? einige sachen sind noch nicht vorhanden lol wieviele spielen haben was versprochen. 

WoW hatte versprochen Helden einzufürhen belagerungs waffen das schon in der Beta und wann kommen die raus? 3 jahre später. Und die Helden sind verdammt schlecht umgesetzt.

PvP hatte in WoW auch kein Sinn und war dabei noch öde. Und das ist es in AoC ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Lôwenzahn1 (20. Juli 2008)

Schon ganz gut wenn die Freunde der leichten Muse AoC wegen irgendwelcher dubiosen Mitteilungen oder Meinugsäusserungen anderer verlassen. Ich finds gut da ich es mit WoW nicht vergleiche .. wenn man wirklich darüber nachdenkt kann man das auch gar nicht. Aber dafür muss man auch wirklich denken können und sich seiner Meinung auch nicht zu schade sein. Ich spiele AoC immer noch mit Begeisterung und hoffe das es sich genauso weiter entwickelt wie es bisher der Fall war.

Keep up the good work @Funcom

MfG
Lôwe


----------



## lux88 (20. Juli 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Bei leuten wie dir bin ich froh das sie weg sind.
> 
> Denn bei dir ist wohl nur eines richitg: SETZEN 6
> 
> ...



deinen letzten satz lass ich unkommentiert, das tut er ganz von alleine...

Jeder der AoC spielt ist Kunde. Es gibt Kunden wie dich, die mit dem Produkt zufrieden sind und ihren Spass haben, und Kunden wie mich, die nicht zufrieden sind und ihre konsequenzen ziehen. Im gegensatz zu dir bin ich tollerant anderen meinungen gegenüber, oder ist deine meinung die referenz? Eigentlich habe ich mir gesagt, dass ich mir AoC im Herbst nochmal ansehe um mir meine endgültige meinung zu bilden, aber dank dir darf ich ja nicht mehr...

Es ging mir nie um Sachen wie fehlende Lokalisierung oder Grafikbugs, das sind dinge, die passieren können. sondern sachen, die in der beta tadellos funktionierten aber nach release dann komplette bereiche lahm legen (Banksystem, Telecomlags, PvP-System).


----------



## Norei (20. Juli 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Bei leuten wie dir bin ich froh das sie weg sind.
> 
> Denn bei dir ist wohl nur eines richitg: SETZEN 6
> 
> ...


Kritikfähigkeit 0. Er hat doch nur geschrieben, dass man AoC kaufen sollte, wenn sie es endlich vernünftig gepatcht haben und die versprochenen Features da sind und nicht jetzt, nur weil die Entwickler viel versprechen. Und ein MMO ist nicht wie ein guter Wein, den man kauft und einlagert, sondern weil man es jetzt spielen will. Und da sind momentan noch zu viele Gaps. Aber das erste Addon ist ja schon angekündigt. Mal sehen, wie viele Features dann auf dieses Addon verschoben werden.
Arbeitstitel: AoC - The Other Half 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  übrigens aus dem offiziellen AoC-Forum geklaut.


----------



## chainsawKiller (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab AoC wieder aufgegeben weil es einfach keinen spaß gemacht hat nach ner zeit...
Das wars, mir ist egal was angekündigt wurde oder wieviele bugs.
Das Spiel an sich hat mich schon nach 15 ingame tagen gelangweilt, 
die klassen sind sich so ähnlich durch das kombo system das es sich auch nicht wirklich lohnt nen twink hoch zu 
spielen weil dieser sich genauso spielt wie der erste char.
Teilweise kann ich gar nicht sagen was es ist, aber dem Spiel fehlt etwas...
Naja ich war am schluss nur noch paar mal am tag on und hab geschaut wies in der Gildenstadt aussieht, 
weil ich nicht wusste was ich sonst tun sollte...
Dafür bezahl ich keine Gebühren.
Naja is jedem seins ob ers spielt oder nicht, 
ich habs abgehackt.


----------



## MasterAvary (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss auch sagen ich steh kurz davor AoC zu löschen und meinen Acc zu künden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja die (wirklich) vielen Bugs sind meiner Meinung nach verkraftbar... Fehlender conten? Nuja is halt so und wird schon noch kommen, könnt ich also auch damit leben.

Aber...

Seit dem letzten Patch geht bei mir gar nix mehr... Alle paar Minuten Disc, egal was ich mache. Gescheite Hilfe gibts auch nicht... Das einzige was ich rauslesen konnte ist das wohl mein Speicher kaputt sein soll... Von heute auf morgen und natürlich nur bei AoC... Naja die tolle Hilfestellungen sind auch Mist und bringen (aber auch nur vielleicht) was wenn man ein halber PC-Profi ist... Meinereiner will aber einfach spielen können ohne Informatik zu studieren.

Echt schade, Spiel läuft super - Patch - Spiel läuft nicht mehr...

Sehr schade hätte echt viel Potential, aber hab keine Lust nen Informatik (oder was auch immer) Kurs zu machen nur damit ich ein Spiel (!) zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz Av


----------



## Dietrich (21. Juli 2008)

Also ich werd nach meinem Probemonat 100% nicht weiter spielen. 

Und den gibts mal noch zur Info:

Infos über Funcom

MfG


----------



## Seraphiroth (21. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch AoC gespielt ich finde es auch sehr gut es hat halt viele bugs und das ist halt normal...
Ich spiele es aber im mom nicht da ich mir es nicht leisten kann 2 spiele zu bezahlen deshalb bleib ich erst mal bei WoW





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (22. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Sobald die Testaccounts kommen, werde ich es mir anschauen aber jetzt bin ich noch nicht bereit das Geld auszugeben.


Mit den Buddykeys würde ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr rechnen. Funcom weiß, das jeder kostenlos herausgegebene Key 50 Euro weniger in der Portokasse bedeutet. Die Geschäftsidee ist ja, das die Leute für die Erkenntnis, das das Spiel Schrott ist, zahlen müssen. Es wird also auch weiterhin beim Hörensagen bleiben.^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## daedadu (22. Juli 2008)

AngelusUltio schrieb:


> Noch dazu kommt die Instanzierung was für ein PvP Spiel ansich schon undenkbar ist, Funcom hats gemacht ...
> mfg
> AngelusUltio



Ich kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschliessen. 
Eine Instanzierung bei einem MMO ist schlichtweg der falsche Weg. 

Die Server von FC sind nicht leistungstark, sondern es wird mit relativ kleinem Aufwand eine große Performance geboten.
Man läßt halt nach einer bestimmten Spieleranzahl in einem Gebiet einfach eine neue Instanz entstehen, so geht das halt nicht wirklich auf die Performance. 

Was PvP angeht, so wäre eine Clusterung der Server ( ohne vorherige Instanzierung ) wünschenswert. 

Gruß.


----------



## Der Bastian (22. Juli 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Also ich werd nach meinem Probemonat 100% nicht weiter spielen.
> 
> Und den gibts mal noch zur Info:
> 
> ...



der link spiegelt zum großen teil die allgemeine stimmung bzgl. aoc hier im forum wider. wirklich interessant zu lesen.


----------



## Jinntao (22. Juli 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Und den gibts mal noch zur Info:
> 
> Infos über Funcom
> 
> MfG



Die Seite heisst *WoW*riot.gameriot.com. Untertitel: _we take wow seriously._ Na, fällt da was auf? Ui, die *WoW*seite hat was negatives über AoC zu vermelden. Na toll, das wird ganz bestimmt stimmen und seriös fundiert sein. Vor allem, wenn da auch noch ein buntes Bildchen in der Newsmeldung ist, wo ein Graph den Einsturz der Aktie über einem Zeitraum von 1 (!!) Monat aufzeigt. Das die Funcom-Aktie allgemein als volatil gilt , ist natürlich total uninteressant. Viel mehr macht da natürlich die Meinung der Analysten der WoWriot-Webseite her. Ist klar.

Die Kursschwankung ist völlig normal und der Tiefstpunkt war letztes Jahr niedriger als in diesem Jahr. Wer das im Kontext sehen will, kann das z.B. hier tun.

Dennoch ein guter Post, denn er zeigt exemplarisch auf, wie hier die Meinungsbildung abläuft. AoC-Faktenwissen von WoW-Insidern, Mundpropaganda vom Freund des Freundes, ders schonmal jemand spielen gesehen hat und vor allem permanentes Wiederholen der gleichen Botschaften von (häufig) den gleichen Leuten. Das Beste was ich hier vor kurzem gelesen habe und echt bezeichnend finde war: "das wurde hier jetzt schon so oft gesagt, das müsste mittlerweile Fakt sein".
Und genau so läufts ab.




Der schrieb:


> der link spiegelt zum großen teil die allgemeine stimmung bzgl. aoc hier im forum wider. wirklich interessant zu lesen.



Wär auch sonderbar, wenn eine WoW-Community wie hier durch die Newsmeldung einer WoW-Webseite nicht in ihrer Meinung bestärkt würde.


----------



## Wrongfifty (22. Juli 2008)

Der Kurs war letztes Jahr niedrig.Das Spiel ist aber auf dem Markt und sollte steigen .
Is doch aber eigendlich egal ,auf sowas würde ich nicht achten.(das spiel is schlecht weil der Kurs sinkt das is doch lachhaft).Ich hab auch aufgehört mit Aoc aber sowas zu schreiben um ein Spiel schlecht zu machen is echt mal voll daneben.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (22. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> ganz genau. Sämtliche Flames entstehn hier bei buffed alleine
> deswegen, weil die User einfach nur ihre Meinung posten.
> Abweichende Meinungen werden nicht akzeptiert. Sowas nennt
> ...



Um einfach mal Offtopic zu gehen, mitm Golf fährst du nie das falsche Auto. =) Ich hab meinen 3er Golf zwar abgestoßen, zugunsten eines 95er A4, aber ein Golf hat zu viele Vorteile um das falsche Auto zu sein.

Back to Topic.... Mhm, wird die Diskussion ned langsam langweilig? Die einen fesselt diese Story, die Anderen fesselt nunmal eine andere Story. Mich hat die Story Null gefesselt, zumal ich die Vorlagen, sei es nun Buch oder diese B-Movies, auch mehr schrecklich als alles andere fand. Von der Firma Funcom an sich hab ich in meinem Leben auch noch nix gehalten und so hat es mich halt wieder nach Level 42 in andere Gefilde gezogen.
Vielleicht schau ich in einem Jahr mal wieder rein, aber wers spielen will solls doch spielen. Die persöhnlichen Geschmäcker sind viel zu verschieden um so einfach über ein so komplexes Thema urteilen zu können.

Back to Offtopic: Und nu wieder auf den Bogenplatz, Wetter schaut ma wieder gut aus ....


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. Juli 2008)

Warum ich aufgehört habe:

1.) Out of Memory Problem
Ich mußte in meine Speicherverwaltung von Vista eingreifen, um länger als 5 Minuten ohne Absturz spielen zu können. Komisch, inder Open Beta konnte ich stundenlang ohne Probleme spielen. Memory Leaks in Spielen? Sorry, das geht GAR nicht!

2.) Das angepriesene tolle so ganz andere Craftingsystem
Super, warum finde ich nur kein Eboneschenholz? Oder Silber? Selbst nach ca. 200 mal entsprechenden Rohstoff abbauen? *laaaaangweilig*

3.) Das Reisesystem
Wenn man "mal wieder" durchs Conall-Tal mußte, hätte man auch einschlafen können. Gut, wurde inzwischen verbessert. War aber nervig!

4.) Epische Belagerungsschlachten
Naja.. Episch sind 96 Spieler nicht gerade

5.) Leere Giuldenstädte
*** wurde inzwischen verbessert ***

6.) Chat-System
Da muß ich nix zu sagen, oder? Glaube da stand auch was in den Patch-Notes, naja, noch ist mein Account auf Eis.

7.) Nerf-Buff-Problem
Nekros können ein Lied davon singen. Erst zu stark, dann super schwach, dann wieder zu stark, dann wieder schwächer. Ein ständiges auf und ab. 

8.) Grinding
Mit Level 48-49 das erste mal, danach mit Level 55-56 nochmal, später mit 67-69 und mit 76-80. Nur grinden? Das macht jemandem Spaß, der kein Asiate ist? Naja, mir zumindest nicht.

9.) Gruppensuche
Aufgrund verwöhnter WoW-Spieler mit ca. einer Milliarde Vorurteilen machte eine Gruppenbildung nicht wirklich Spaß.

10.) Die Community ist... sagen wir mal... hm... zum kotzen. Entschuldigt die Wortwahl, aber ich glaube es entweder mit lauter 14-16 jährigen zu tun zu haben, oder die "Erwachsenen" stehen hinter der Mattscheibe und fühlen sich in ihrer Anonymität absolut narrenfrei herumzuflamen, herumzuheulen und zu beleidigen, bis die Tastatur brennt. (siehe etwas eher in auch diesem Thread). Gut, das ist bei WoW nicht anders, aber da weiß ich, dass dieses Spiel keine wirkliche Altersbegrenzung gibt.

Ich glaub das reicht erstmal. Sicherlich werde ich irgendwann nochmal reinschauen, aber momentan macht AoC mir einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## Caupolican (22. Juli 2008)

Der Kurs der Daimler-Aktie ist seit November 2007 um rund 50 % gefallen. Heißt das nun, das alle Mercedes-Benz nichts mehr taugen?


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (22. Juli 2008)

Selbst der Kurz der Blizzard Aktie steht "nur" bei 36,82 $ (NASDAQ) ....
Aber ich habs ja jesacht, warum mit Activision fusionieren? So dolle ist die Firma ja nun echt nid ...


----------



## ruffs (22. Juli 2008)

hab mit aoc letzte woche aufgehört weil ich im endeffekt keine lust hab auf nen betaspiel zu zahlen,es is zwar toll aber mich nerven die diskos und wenn man öfter die zonen wechselt das man dann grafikbugs bekommt usw usw usw und ab lvl 80 is nix mehr los da langweilt es doch ziehmlich ich werds in paar monaten nochmal anspielen und ich hoffe das dann mal des gepatche pro woche aufhört weil des nervt auch gewaltig


----------



## daedadu (22. Juli 2008)

Letztlich wird nur die Zeit zeigen, ob FunCom hier auf die richtige Strategie gesetzt hat, um den AoC Befürwortern mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. 
Nicht jede erstellte Kritik wurde stammt von einem 15 WoW Spieler, auch wenn hier sich manche das einreden. 

Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und somit haben viele MMo´s ihre Daseinsberechtigung, warum auch nicht.


++
Schreibe gerade an einem IIIPC, somit bitte um Verständnis, wenn ich die Rechtschreibfehler nicht korrigiere, nervig.....die Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (22. Juli 2008)

Also der Absatz hier in der Meinungsmache von der Wow Seite reicht doch schon aus...

"Populations on all servers are down, forum activity is dropping, and the community at large seems content to simply pack up and go home.  Funcom refuses to acknowledge this fact, and seems comfortable giving no response to its waning Conan fanbase."

Ich frag mich wo der Schreiberling denn die ganzen Zahlen der Serverpopulation her hat ? Achso, er hat garkeine, alles klar...

Den Text kann doch keiner ernst nehmen, reinster Populismus.


----------



## Bansai2006 (22. Juli 2008)

Also  ich spielte einen 80 Bärschami und ein 40 Dämo

  Hab in alle  Bereiche reingeschaut ( Solo - 6er - PvP -  24er Raids )

  Bin nur enttäuscht

  Um  etwas Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben sag ich nur Ebay


----------



## arieos (22. Juli 2008)

Respekt schrieb:


> Weil AoK schitt ist und WOW klasse



Jo, die AoK ist nicht so dolle. Bin selber bei der Techniker Kasse. Die "wow" kenn ich nicht.


----------



## abszu (22. Juli 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> Also der Absatz hier in der Meinungsmache von der Wow Seite reicht doch schon aus...
> 
> "Populations on all servers are down, forum activity is dropping, and the community at large seems content to simply pack up and go home.  Funcom refuses to acknowledge this fact, and seems comfortable giving no response to its waning Conan fanbase."
> 
> ...



Hast du den Text wirklich gelesen? Er bezieht sich auf die XFire-Zahlen. Inwieweit die korrekt sind, ist natürlich ne andere Frage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (22. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele AoC und habe WoW gespielt früher


Zu den Gms in WoW waren diese einwandfrei und wunderbar haben jedesmal geholfen WoW GMs sind einfach supi

AoC GMs ich hatte nur mi 1nem überhaupt kontakt und der konnte kaum deutsch und ich musste mich mit ihm in Englisch unterhalten hat mir aber auch weitergeholfen


----------



## Steff73 (22. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung was die ganze, ewige Dikussion soll.

Wer AOC weiterspielt solls spielen, wer kein Bock mehr draufhat solls lassen. Keiner wird die eine oder andere Seite dazu überreden können nicht das zu tun, was man will.


Ich persönlich habe AOC angefangen und hatte keine Lust mehr und ich habe vorher nichts über AOC gelesen oder FC, dass irgendetwas versprochen wurde. 
Es hat mir einfach keinen Spass gemacht, also liegts in der Ecke. Fertig.


----------



## Big Tank (22. Juli 2008)

Du hast recht es ist schwer ein MMO rauszubringen das Kunden anlockt und da die meisten die sich an MMO's interessieren auch WoW spielen, diese Kunden auch von WoW (bzw ein paar) zu AoC bringen.
Ich selber Spiele kein AoC, spiele WoW da ich mich noch nie für AoC interessiert habe, bin trozdem mal ins Forum gegangen.

Man kann einfach nicht erwarten das ein Spiel sofort bei der Release perfekt ist und dann das gegenteil feststellen und aufgrund desse völlig aufgeben, obwohl man paar Wochen davor gesagt hat: Uii GOIL AoC macht WOW platt!
Wenn man sowas sagt sollte man versuchen an dem Spiel dran zu bleiben.


----------



## knusperzwieback (22. Juli 2008)

Schweren Herzens hab ich gestern Nacht auch meinen Account auf Eis gelegt (Restspielzeit bis Ablauf des Abbos 2 Tage).

Dachte ich mache das lieber nen Tag früher, sonst hätte ich es vielleicht vergessen und noch nen Monat gezahlt, ohne kaum zu spielen.

Anfangs hat es mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht durch die tolle Landschaft zu laufen und mich an der hübschen Grafik satt zu sehen.

Aber jetzt nach fast 2 Monaten ist irgendwie die Luft raus.

Wenn mich nen Game fesselt, dann freue ich mich wie Sau über nen Level-up und die damit verbundenen neuen Eigenschaften. Bei AoC kam mehr Langeweile auf, da es nix richtig fettes gab... oder was weiß ich *g*.
Auch die Items ham mich fast alle kalt gelassen. Keinerlei Suchtgefahr und stundenlanges Monsterklatschen auf der Suche nach nem besseren Item. Am Ende meiner Spielzeit hab ich die Säcke und Truhen meist gar nimmer aufgemacht... ist ja eh nur Plunder drin, sagte ich mir.

Wie auch immer. Irgendwas hat gefehlt, um mich bei Laune zu halten.

Jetzt mache ich erstmal nen Pause, schaue was sich im Game tut und entscheide dann bei Gelegenheit, ob ich mal wieder nen Monat spiele.

Bis es soweit ist werde ich mir mal ausgiebig EVE-Online anschauen. Da hört man ja auch allerhand gutes. Elite als MMORPG... warum nicht... bin ich dabei.

Bis die Tage


----------



## Khem (22. Juli 2008)

die sache mit dem hype ist eine eigene geschichte.. ich hatte auch sehr auf aoc gewartet und das schon sehr lange.. da war die aoc site noch ganz klein und es gab nur ein paar bilder mit concept art..

das projekt ist funcom über den kopf hinausgewachsen... bis das alles wieder im griff ist vergehen mindestens 12 monate...

aber bugs und diverse ungereimtheiten hin und her.. ich find das game total langweilig.. tortage ist klasse gemacht aber dannach..

das was mir am wichtigsten ist: pvp - tot langweilig - das viel gelobte kampfsystem sorgt einfach nur für total statische kämpfe...

ich selber habs da in einem spiel lieber etwas unrealistischer aber dafür mit pepp...


----------



## Dietrich (22. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Die Seite heisst *WoW*riot.gameriot.com. Untertitel: _we take wow seriously._ Na, fällt da was auf? Ui, die *WoW*seite hat was negatives über AoC zu vermelden. Na toll, das wird ganz bestimmt stimmen und seriös fundiert sein.
> .
> .
> .
> Wär auch sonderbar, wenn eine WoW-Community wie hier durch die Newsmeldung einer WoW-Webseite nicht in ihrer Meinung bestärkt würde.



Stimmt jeder hasst AoC und Funcom ist total unschuldig daran! 
Setz du mal lieber deine rosarote Fanboybrille ab, die du ja zumeist anderen unterstellst! Ich hoffe, dann siehtst du mal, was für einen Schrott uns Funcom verkauft hat.
Ja, ich spiele WoW. Aber auch ich war vorerst zu AoC gewechselt und hab mir das Spiel mit 6 Chars in teilweise höheren Lvl Bereichen angesehen. Es haben mir auch viele Details und Ansetze gefallen. Aber die teilweise wirklich miese und fehlerbehaftete Umsetzung hat mich wieder vertrieben. 
Den das was Funcom bis jetzt abliefert, ist mir keine 15€ im Monat wert. Und über Funcom mieses Verhalten im Service (zB Forum, Abbuchungen) brauchen wir nicht streiten. Das ist einfach Tatsache. Oder überliest du solche Beiträge einfach im Offiziellen Forum? 

Ich bin gerne bereit Funcom und AoC eine zweite Chance zu geben, aber dann müssen die wirklich noch was am Spiel machen. 




prontopronto schrieb:


> Also der Absatz hier in der Meinungsmache von der Wow Seite reicht doch schon aus...
> 
> "Populations on all servers are down, forum activity is dropping, and the community at large seems content to simply pack up and go home.  Funcom refuses to acknowledge this fact, and seems comfortable giving no response to its waning Conan fanbase."
> 
> ...



Hier schlies ich mich mal Abszu´s Frage an! Hast du den Text komplett gelesen? Denke nicht!

Ok, ob die XFire-Zahlen korrekt sind kann natürlich keiner sagen ausser XFire selber. Also werfen wir mal einen Blick auf: Original XFire AoC Seite.

Leider findet man dort nur eine Angabe zu "Gespielten Stunden pro Tag". Aber auch diese haben sich innerhalb von einem Monat mehr als halbiert. 
Soll/kann man XFire ein WoW Fanboy verhalten unterstellen? Ich denke nicht. Oder sollte vielleicht an der Aussage was dran sein? 

MfG 

Dietrich


----------



## La Saint (23. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Die Seite heisst *WoW*riot.gameriot.com. Untertitel: _we take wow seriously._ Na, fällt da was auf? Ui, die *WoW*seite hat was negatives über AoC zu vermelden. Na toll, das wird ganz bestimmt stimmen und seriös fundiert sein.


Interessante Verschwörungstheorie. Bezüglich der "WoW macht AoC schlecht"-These kann ich nur sagen, was interessiert es eine 1000jährige Eiche, wenn ein Hund an ihre Wurzeln pinkelt. Der interessanteste Vorwurf bezüglich meiner Person war übrigens, ich wäre ein bezahlter Blizzard-Mitarbeiter, der als Untergrundagent in den AoC-Foren falsche Informationen über AoC verbreitet. Wie rosa kann eine Brille eigentlich sein? ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Jinntao (23. Juli 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Setz du mal lieber deine rosarote Fanboybrille ab, die du ja zumeist anderen unterstellst!



So eine Unterstellung habe ich hier noch nie gemacht und werde es auch nicht tun. Ich gebe meine Meinung ab, oder gehe auf die von Anderen ein. 


Dietrich schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dann siehtst du mal, was für einen Schrott uns Funcom verkauft hat.


Was soll die Aussage? Ich habe bisher über 4 Tage geloggte Playtime (siehe Profil) und geniesse das Spiel. Mag ja sein dass *du* das Spiel nicht magst, deine Meinung ist aber nicht allgemeingültig.


@ La Saint: Guter Vergleich. Allerdings muss sich die Frage, was es die Eiche kümmert nicht die AoC-Com. stellen, sonder die von WoW. Schließlich berichtet sie über AoC und nicht andersrum.


----------



## Mitanos (23. Juli 2008)

Seid gegrüßt,

ich glaube einfach das die Erwartungen an ein MMOPG heute wesentlich größer sind, als es früher war (vor WoW). Was man früher "noch akzeptabel" fand ist heute nicht mehr tragbar.
Ich denke das die Spieleentwickler sich dessen bewußt sein sollten. Ich kann kein Spiel auf den Markt bringen, das die gleichen Kinderkrankheiten hat wie ein Online-Spiel vor 3,5 Jahren.
Daher kann ich die vielen negativen Post über AoC verstehen, denn ich habe es selber eine Zeitlang gespielt. Das Spiel selbst hat mich absolut überzeugt, nur haben die technischen Probleme (zuletzt kam ich garnicht mehr über den Patchloader hinaus) mir den Spielspass gänzlich genommen.
Wenn ich daran denke dass ich 3 Anläufe brauchte um meinen Charakter zu erstellen, da das Spiel abstürzte, dann bin ich sehr enttäuscht.

Wie gesagt, die Erwartungshaltung an ein heutiges MMOPG ist in der heutigen Zeit viel viel größer als früher. Zu dem kommt auch noch der erhöhter Preis pro Monat, der ein wenig Sauer aufstossen lässt.

Hoffe aber dennoch das AoC es schafft sich bei den Spielern zu etablieren.

Gruß
Mitanos

PS: Bin aufgrund der derzeiten Mägel bei AoC wieder bei Wow gelandet...


----------



## Rigi (23. Juli 2008)

Meine Freundin und ich haben uns das Spiel 2 Wochen nach Release gekauft und haben noch am gleichen Tag das Abo gekündigt, weil das Spiel auf dem Laptop von meiner Freundin nicht gelaufen ist. Eine Intel GMA 3100x hat für das Spiel nicht gereicht, ansonsten hat der Laptop die empfohlenen Sytsemanforderungen erfüllt, oder sogar übertroffen, obwohl diese "Karte" besser gesagt dieser Chip DirectX 10.0 Tauglich ist, sowie Shadder 2.0. Der Ladebildschirm war vollgeladen und danach kam Freez. Funcom hat keinerlei hilfreiche Hilfestellungen gegeben, obwohl viele User dieses Problem hatten.

Und wenn ich es mir recht überlege. Lieber 100 Euro zum Fenster rausgeworfen haben, als sich für dieses noch extra einen überdurchschnittlich guten PC kaufen und dann evtl. vom Spiel enttäuscht zu werden.

Sowieviel dazu, warum wir das Spiel zum Teufel geschickt haben.


----------



## mulle (23. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt? Aus den Heldenklassen wurde einfach eine neue Klasse. man muss dafür nicht heroisches leisten um den spielen zu können.
> Die Belagerungs Waffen sind Panzer. ich sag da nur Fantasy spiel im Mittelalter und dann Panzer.......




Ich sag nur zu dem teil was, der rest ist meiner meinung nach sowieso blödsinn

viel zu oft seh ich solche anmerkungen wie diese...

WoW ist ein Fantasy spiel und hier mal die beschreibung von:

Mit dem Begriff Phantasie bzw. Fantasie (griech.: phantasia „Erscheinung, Vorstellung, Traumgesicht, Gespenst“, von phant&#940;zesthai „erscheinen“) wird eine schöpferische und produktive Fähigkeit des menschlichen Geistes bezeichnet.

Ergo. gibt es in einer solchen welt ALLES was einem in dem bezug einfällt.
und wenn man sich nun mal goblins und gnome anschaut .. sie sind ignis .. das heißt wiederrum sie bauen mechanisches!!! und wenn es in der 4 erweiterung flugzeuge gibt .. 
es ist ein FANTASY spiel das es erlaubt ein solches objekt einzubringen!

Grüße Mulle


----------



## Theroas (23. Juli 2008)

GMA 3100x = Chipsatzgrafik

Habt ihr ernsthaft gehofft ein Grafikwunder wie AoC läuft da rund drüber?
Fünf Minütchen Google und ihr hättet in der Tat 100 Euro gespart.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (23. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du genau meinst, scheint sich aber umsubjektive Gründe zu handeln, mir fehlen keine Ansätze/Details (was auch immer das sein mag).



Lernt doch wenigstens, einen Beitrag aufmerksam und ordentlich zu lesen, bevor hier draufhackt. Er schreibt ja nicht, dass im Ansätze/Details fehlen, sondern dass sie ihm gefallen...was meiner Meinung nach schon ein kleiner Unterschied ist. Die Subjektivität seiner Wahrnehmung steht sowieso außer Frage. Bei dir dürfte es da allerdings auch nicht anders sein...




Jinntao schrieb:


> @ La Saint: Guter Vergleich. Allerdings muss sich die Frage, was es die Eiche kümmert nicht die AoC-Com. stellen, sonder die von WoW. Schließlich berichtet sie über AoC und nicht andersrum.



Die Eiche muss sich überhaupt keine Frage stellen. Die Eiche kümmert das alles einfach nicht. Das war, glaube ich, La Saints Ansatz...


----------



## Jinntao (23. Juli 2008)

Offenbar kümmerts die Eiche eben doch, sonst wären Meldungen über ein anderes MMO schlicht irrelevant und würden nicht gebracht werden, das war was ich meinte.

Danke für den Hinweis, hatte mich verlesen und habs editiert.


----------



## Rigi (23. Juli 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> GMA 3100x = Chipsatzgrafik
> 
> Habt ihr ernsthaft gehofft ein Grafikwunder wie AoC läuft da rund drüber?
> Fünf Minütchen Google und ihr hättet in der Tat 100 Euro gespart.
> ...



1. Ich hab geschrieben "Karte" besser gesagt Chip...

2. Ich habe nie erwarte, dass das Spiel ohne murren läuft. Ich habe erwartet, dass das Spiel mit einstrichen läuft. D.h. Alle Grafikoptionen auf Low und dann gehts einigermaßen. Das war nicht der fall. 

3. Im Google stand nicht drinnen, dass es nicht mit diesem Grafikchip laufen würde. Laut Notebookcheck z.b. ist der Chip gleichwertig mit der Graka die als min. Anfordeurng von AOC gefordert wird.

Just my 2 Cent

PS: Versteh nicht warum alles kommentiert werden muss? Die Frage war, warum das Spiel gekauft und danach wieder verbannt wurde.


----------



## Theroas (23. Juli 2008)

Das hier ist ein Forum, keine Pinnwand. Hier wird auch ganz gerne mal kommentiert.

Just my Chipsatzgrafik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwingdor (23. Juli 2008)

Rigi schrieb:


> 3. Im Google stand nicht drinnen, dass es nicht mit diesem Grafikchip laufen würde. Laut Notebookcheck z.b. ist der Chip gleichwertig mit der Graka die als min. Anfordeurng von AOC gefordert wird.
> 
> Just my 2 Cent
> 
> PS: Versteh nicht warum alles kommentiert werden muss? Die Frage war, warum das Spiel gekauft und danach wieder verbannt wurde.



Theoras hat das P.S glaube ich schon gut beantwortet *schmunzel*

Zu deinem Punkt mit dem Grafikchip... gleichwertig ist aber leider dennoch nicht das selbe. Mit gleicher Technik, kann es doch gerade durch die Treiber dann Probleme ergeben. Und genau da liegt beim Notebook leider noch die große Schwäche vor... Treibervielfalt... in einigen Fällen gibt es gar nur einen einzigen Treiber vom Notebookhersteller, der oft gar keine neuere Version rausbringt. Muss er schließlich auch nicht.
Und genau hier muss man wirklich aufpassen, weshalb antesten keine schlechte Sache ist. Natürlich geht das nicht in jedem Fall... aber irgendwie findet sich da immer eine Lösung. Und einer brachte das Spiel sogar wieder zurück, weil es bei ihm nicht lief trotz Erfüllung der Mindestanforderungen... hieß es zumindest mal... keine Ahnung inwieweit das bei euch möglich ist.


----------



## prontopronto (23. Juli 2008)

Rigi schrieb:


> Eine Intel GMA 3100x hat für das Spiel nicht gereicht, ansonsten hat der Laptop die empfohlenen Sytsemanforderungen erfüllt, oder sogar übertroffen, obwohl diese "Karte" besser gesagt dieser Chip DirectX 10.0 Tauglich ist, sowie Shadder 2.0.



OMG der so ziemlich billigste Grafikchip im Notebook, und es wundert dich das es nicht lief. Scheisse wie naiv manche Leute sind. 
Was für ein Notebook ist es denn ? Lenovo für 499.- EUR ? Hat dir jemand erzählt das sowas spieletauglich ist ? Falls ja, geh zurück in den Laden und hau ihm das Notebook um die Ohren.

So gleich mal mit der 80er auf die Autobahn, der Mopped Händler hat gesagt das Ding ist voll Autobahntauglich...


----------



## zificult (23. Juli 2008)

ich habs prophetzeit!^^


----------



## Jallaalda (23. Juli 2008)

AOC is einfach nur schlecht deswegen...

kein Testaccount wegen Jugendfreigabe, habs gekauft und wieder weggegeben grottenschlecht...hab draus gelernt nichts mehr einfach zu kaufen wenn die anderen auch ab 18 sind werden sie keine Chance haben....

Blizzard hat einfach das richtige Händchen dafür, es gibt nen guten Spruch dazu "manchmal ist weniger mehr" das triffts so ziemlich genau, was soll ich ein Spiel rausbringen das die hälfte der potentiellen Käufer wegen Systemanforderung nicht spielen kann, sinnlos!

Was ein Spiel rausbringen für das man nicht unerheblich viel blechen muss wenn man es sich vorher nicht mal ankucken kann, sinnlos!

Ausserdem war Blizz nunmal der erste (in dem Maße), und den Platzhirsch vertreibt man nicht so einfach... die sind nunmal schon online und spielen sicher auch die Betas der anderen, übernehmen fröhlich die Ideen der anderen bringen Sie als erstes Live und die andern kucken dumm aus der Wäsche...

WoW wird bleiben der rest muss gehn ausser es kommt einer mit dem oberhammergeilenmegakracherspiel aber das glaub ich nunmal erstmal nicht....


----------



## Big Tank (23. Juli 2008)

Aber von einer Seite, wieso sollten Leute AoC spielen wenn WoW schon lange keine Bugs mehr hat. (Vorrausgesetzt Bugs stören einen sehr)


----------



## Wismerhill123 (24. Juli 2008)

Noch einen Beitrag zur Aktie. Die Kursschwankungen verlaufen parallel zum DAX. Wer nur ein bisschen Ahnung von Börsenentwicklung hat, der weiss, dass der momentane Kursabfall der Funcom Aktie nix mit dem Game und alles mit der Gesamtentwicklung der Börsen an sich zu tun hat. Also postet nicht solchen unrecherchierten Müll. Echt Leute, der KGB hätte von Euch noch was lernen können...


----------



## -Kaleb- (24. Juli 2008)

Wismerhill123 schrieb:


> Noch einen Beitrag zur Aktie. Die Kursschwankungen verlaufen parallel zum DAX. Wer nur ein bisschen Ahnung von Börsenentwicklung hat, der weiss, dass der momentane Kursabfall der Funcom Aktie nix mit dem Game und alles mit der Gesamtentwicklung der Börsen an sich zu tun hat.



Ach, die Funcom Aktie ist jetzt also ein Deutsches Wertpapier?

na da hat ja einer Ahnung!
Ich glaube eher das Anleger ihr Geld lieber in Firmen stecken welche sich nicht als gezielten Kundennepp entwickeln und daher auch Funcom gerechterweise abstrafen.


----------



## Yaglan (24. Juli 2008)

Warum soll mal AoC spielen wenn WoW keine Bugs hat? lol man spielt ein Spiel doch nicht wegen den fehlenden bugs. Was für ein Blödsinn wer denkt den so. Man spielt ein Spiel wegen einer welt die einen liegt. und sieht über die Bugs hinweg. Das ist für mich der reiz an den spielen. Das ich in eine Weltuntertauchen kann die mir liegt.

Zu den Belagerungs Waffen von WoW. Und Fantasy. Jeder Fantasy Titel ist irgendwo angeknüpft. Sei es in der zukunft vergangenheit oder gegenwart. Ich weiss das die dann ein anderen namen dafür haben die geschichten welten. Aber es bleibt Fantasy. Und WoW ist eher in der vergangenheit was man mit den Frühenmittelalter verbinden kann. Und da wäre ich eher ein Fan von das man mit Katapulten und Balisten Belagerungen macht was auch belagerungs Waffen sind als mit Panzer. Panzer sind keine Belagerungs Waffen. Und für mich sind sie da mehr als unpassend. Das hat für mich nichts mit belagerung zu tuen.

In AoC das sind Belagerungs Waffen Katapulte und Triböcke. jami das macht laune sowas zu benutzen. 

Was die anforderung betrifft. Du kannst die einen laptop nie vergleichen mit einen Rachner die die gleichen Systeme hat. der wird immer schlechter laufen. Also auch nicht nach den angaben gehen die auf der Verpackung steht. Wenn man ein Laptop benutzt


Ach kleine Info für die AoC erstmal auf Eis gelegt haben. Gestern kam ein Mini patch der ein Teil der Out of Memory beseitigt hat. Er es ist zwar immer noch present aber weit aus weniger.

Zu AoC selber. 
Ich bin inzwischen 76 mit meinen Barbar und ich bin mehr als begeistert von den spiel. Das man keine Quests mehr hat mit 75 stimmt mal ganz und Garnicht. Sie werden allerdings durchwiegend Gruppen Quests. Das kennt man aber von WoW Das nachher nur noch Gruppen Quests über sind. Oder eben zu Daylis geworden sind.
Die Quest erzählen in AoC eine Story und die erlebt man vom ersten lvl an bis min lvl 80. Und gerät auch nicht in vergessenheit. 
Du lernst das das Aquelonische Königreich von Feinden umzingelt sind. Das ander Königreiche um hilfe geben werden. 
Was der Story inhalt betrifft ist schon sehr nahe an meinen geschmak aber für mich noch nicht ganz Perfekt. Aber es macht es um längen besser als in WoW.

Bei WoW gab es nur noch eine Grobe Story was du im spiel erlebt hast. den meisten interessiert nochnichtmal der Hintergrund. 
Die sehen ja nur noch die Items die man da kriegt.

In AoC ist man zwar nochleichter dazu veranlagt bei den Quests schnell durchzuklicken da alles Makiert ist. Aber man sollte aufpassen man könnte folge Quests  ausschlaten was mir 2 mal Passiert ist grm...... Aber finde ich gut gemacht. Beispiel zu einer die ich nicht mehr machen kann.

Ich war in Kashetta und wollte Kopfgeld Quests annehmen. So war dann ein bissle mit dran lesen. So dann sollte ich einen Ungläubigen Eliminieren. 
Da habe ich dann gefragt was hat der denn gemacht? Ja er hat eine Schlange getötet. Zum hintergrund den das Interessiert. Kashetta ist eine Statd in den Stygischen Königreich. Sygier sind St anbeter. Dieser gott wird auch Schlangengott genannt. Und die Symboltiere sind schlangen. Und Schlangen sind auch die Lieblings tiere von thotamon. einer der hauptcharactere der Story den du am ende erledigen muss für dich alleine wichtig.

Also fragte ich wie es dazu kam das er die schlange tötete. Dann erzählte er mir Das eine Rote Schlange mit Weißen Streifen ind das bett seiner Tochter gekrochen ist. ( Es Handelte sich um eine Giftschlange) Also hat er diese getötet um seine Tochter zu retten.

Da in Stygien ein schlangen Leben mehr wert ist als ein menschen leben sollte er sterben. Aber da ich Stygier hasse habe ich gesagt das ich das nicht kann und wurde selber beleidigt. Tjo somit war die Quest für mich gestorben.


----------



## Aratorus (24. Juli 2008)

LordNasghul schrieb:


> Halo
> ...assive Hardwareprobleme,Rüstungsteile-gibt viel zu wenige davon und daher sehen alle gleich aus,Waffen,Skillung,DX10 und nein ich kaufe nicht ein Vista64 nur wegen AoC weil auch viele mit V64 dieselben Probs haben.....)



Also ich hab V64 und hatte noch nie diese "Graue Map" gehabt. Also mit 4 GB und V64 denke ich wirste dieses Problem nicht mehr haben... ausserdem haben sie im letzten Patch (23.7.) genau an diesem Problem gearbeitet (OOM und graue Map)


Ara


----------



## Aratorus (24. Juli 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Ach, die Funcom Aktie ist jetzt also ein Deutsches Wertpapier?
> 
> na da hat ja einer Ahnung!
> Ich glaube eher das Anleger ihr Geld lieber in Firmen stecken welche sich nicht als gezielten Kundennepp entwickeln und daher auch Funcom gerechterweise abstrafen.



Sagen wir mal so, die meinsten Indizes verlaufen ziemlich paralle (mit Ausnahmen).. siehe Dow Jones , DAX, Nikkei usw.

Aber ok... wenn man es so sehen will.. sollest Broker werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG

Ara

P.S.: oh Gott... der Kurs ist wieder mal gesteigen. Was machen wir jetzt... alle AoC spielen ?


----------



## Alu-DW (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe aufgehört es zu spielen weil, das Spiel eine gewisse "Steifigkeit" hat.
Jedes MMO sei es DAoC ,HdRO, EQ2 oder auch AoC hat eine Steifeigkeit was die Bewegung meiner Speilfigur angeht und dem zu schauen der Bewgung der anderen mit Spieler.

Die Kämpf sind relative Steif mir fehlt der Bezug schnell und Dynamisch in der Spielewelt zu handel.
Z.B das Klettern bei AoC. Man geht hin such kurz den Kletterpunkt clickt ihn an muss kurz warten und zack hängt er schon dran.
Ich will auch keine Animation wenn ich klicke, -> was ich will ist selbst dran springen und hoch klettern.
Das meine ich damit mir fehlt der Bezug zu meinem Char.

Und WoW ist in der hinsicht auch nicht Perfekt. Aber da habe ich die Dyanamik so zu Handeln wie ich das will, Kämpfe sind schnell und flüssig mit Spieler bewegen sich schnell und flüssig. Alleine schon in AV wenn ich oben auf dem Turm bin und sehe unten einen Gegner springe ich mit meinem krieger runter machen in der Luft Ansturm auf dem Gegner und dresche voll auf ihm eine.

So eine flüssige Spiel art habe ich voher nur in off Games gehabt.

Hoffe ihr wisst in etwa was ich damit meine ^^

mfg Alu


----------



## Fiddi (24. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr AoC gekauft aber spielt es nicht mehr?
> 
> Ist es wegen Bugs? ist es wegen angepriesenen Inhalt der aber nicht vorhanden ist?
> 
> ...




Tja die bug dichte in AOC ist weit höher als bei wow am anfang und das regelwerk läuft doch auch nicht rund wenn jemand auf MMORPG´s steht und dann aber so eine action lastige steuerung erlebt wie bei AOC und dann noch das Ganze Blut fragt mann sich warumm mann dann nicht gleich DooM und co. spielt.

Schau dich mal in manch einem Forum um dann hörst du immer das die Fatalitys so geil aussehen, was aber für meinen geschmack total übertrieben wirkt wie auch bei Splatter Filmen.

Sei doch mal ehrlich für AOC ist es aufjrdenfall bei PVP eher mit Ego Shootern zu vergleichen als WOW. Und die schildausrichtung bringt dir nix weil mann ja nicht weiß aus welcher richtung der gegner schlägt.

Und was noch da zu kommt die angepriesenen inhalte die auf der Verpackung stehen die nicht im spiel enthalten sind (Meines wissens ist das Verboten Bedenke mal wenn ein hersteller schreiben würde "Unsere Handwaschbürsten sind die Beste sie können damit auch Krebs Heilen.")

Das wahren zumindest meine gründe.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## crazy78 (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich war vor Release schon so begeistern von dem Spiel das ich es umbegingt haben wollte.
Überall hat es großen Lob bekommen. Also habe ich mir zum Release Tag auch die CE Version gekauft. Die ersten 21Level waren in Traum, so ein cooles und wunderschönes Spiel. 
Die Umgebung, die Quests, die Story.
Aber als ich dann Tortage verlassen habe, kam ich mir vor wie in einem anderen Spiel.
Story war nicht mehr sooo toll und auch die Umgebung war nicht mehr so schön wie noch auf Tortage.
Meinen Char hab ich trotzdem bis lvl42 gespielt und dann wurde es irgendwie schlagartig Langweilig. Die Quest von den Berufen sprachen mich überhaupt nicht an. Viele Quests oder Dungeons waren komplett
verbuggt.
Und ab da an hatte ich keine Lust mehr und bin wieder zu WoW gegangen, das ich auch seit Release spiele.

Jetzt warte ich erstma auf WotLK und vielleicht irgendwann mal, schau ich nochmal in AoC rein.


----------



## Zaratres (24. Juli 2008)

Mein aoc is im keller bei den tintenfischen und bei den dermatologen....(ACHTUNG insider!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is halt nix für mich^^


----------



## gecko1983 (24. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich habe mir auch schwer erhofft, dass AoC die Abwechslung bringt, die ich brauche und ein Spiel wird, in dem nicht so viele Jugendliche sondern mehr Erwachsene Spieler anzutreffen sind. Ich war sehr angetan von den ersten 20 LvLn von AoC. Ich habe meinen WoW-Account auslaufen lassen und dachte eigentlich daran nicht mehr damit anzufangen.

Als ich dann jedoch das Startgebiet verlassen habe, waren die Quest auf einmal in einem Englisch/Deutsch-Mix. Es war entweder gar kein Audio-Syncronisation dabei oder diese war fehlerhaft und es hörte sich einfach alles nur grausam an.

AoC bietet zwar eine super Grafik, jedoch habe ich mir ein MMORPG erhofft. Ich bin aber bis LvL 45 nur alleine herum geirrt. Fast gar kein Gruppenspiel war zu finden. Da hätte Funcom meiner Meinung nach schon viel früher Instanzen einbauen müssen, die ein Gruppenspiel unabdinglich machen.

Ich war schwer enttäuscht, da AoC den so guten und grandiosen Start (bis LvL 20) nicht mehr halten konnte. Demnach habe ich kein Abonemment erstellt und spiele jetzt wieder WoW.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass es mir egal ist, ob WoW früher auch viel Bugs hatte. Inzwischen ist es ein sehr gut ausgereiftes und auch balanciertes Spiel. AoC muss sich mit einem guten und fast bugfreien WoW messen. Schließlich bleibt die Zeit nicht stehen.

Ich hätte es für gut befunden, wenn Funcom sich noch ein bisschen Zeit gelassen und dafür ein fertiges Spiel auf den Markt geworfen hätte.

Ich spiele wieder WoW, bis es eine wirklich Alternative gibt!


----------



## Yaglan (24. Juli 2008)

Ihr scheint es aber alle anscheinend nicht zu Checken das keine Firma in spiele bereich sich ewig Zeit lassen kann für ein spiel. Sobald andere Firmen oder Publisher ein wort mitzureden haben. Ja sogar ein Schriftsteller kann sich nicht ewig Zeit lassen. 

Bei Bliizard und vividiblub...... Scheint es in etwa was anders zu laufen weil die schon mehrere jahre zusammen arbeiten und Blizzard richtig erfolg mit den spielen hat.

Aber so eine Teamarbeit gibt es leider selten. Viele sehen das Geld. Und für die haben sich die verkaufzahlen von AoC schon gelohnt.

Mir macht das spiel Spaß.
Ich sage dazu jetzt das ich bereit bin eben die Monatsgebühren zu zahlen solange es mir spaß macht unterstütze Funcom damit das spiel weiter zu entwickeln damit ich noch mehr spaß drin haben werde.
Bugs hin oder her. Die verschwinden.

Es stimmt schon was jemand gesagt hat wenn man mit etwas wirbt was nicht vorhanden ist ist es Verboten zumindest hier zu lande. Das ist vollkommen richtig. Nur ist es teilweise vorhanden. Es wurde eine erklärung abgeben warum einiges noch nicht im Spiel ist aber das es nachgereicht wird somit ist es Legetim.
Und Später wenn es eben im spiel enthalten ist sieht das ganze auch anders aus. Apropo auf der Colecters edition ist diese werbung nicht was in den Spiel ist.

Außerdem bin ich auch mal etwas kleinlich jetzt. Es ist bei WoW das vorhanden gewesen was auf der Packung ist. Die Screens sind ganz andere als im spiel selber auch die Doppelklinge gibt es nicht. Sowas zählt auch zum betrug liebe Community. Da fängt es schon an. Und wir wissen alle wieviele Spiele schon mit falschn oder Veraltenen Screens werbung gemacht haben.


----------



## Spittykovski (24. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Zu den Belagerungs Waffen von WoW. Und Fantasy. Jeder Fantasy Titel ist irgendwo angeknüpft. Sei es in der zukunft vergangenheit oder gegenwart. Ich weiss das die dann ein anderen namen dafür haben die geschichten welten. Aber es bleibt Fantasy. Und WoW ist eher in der vergangenheit was man mit den Frühenmittelalter verbinden kann. Und da wäre ich eher ein Fan von das man mit Katapulten und Balisten Belagerungen macht was auch belagerungs Waffen sind als mit Panzer. Panzer sind keine Belagerungs Waffen. Und für mich sind sie da mehr als unpassend. Das hat für mich nichts mit belagerung zu tuen.



Du hast den Begriff Fantasy anscheinend immernoch nicht kapiert. Schau mal AD&D an wieviel Tchnickkram da im "Mittelalter" vorhanden ist. Desweiteren bezweifle ich anhand deiner Aussage das du das Warcraft Universum im ganzen überhaupt kennst. WOW basiert auf dem Warcraft Universum, geprägt von Warcraft 1-3. Und in Warcraft 3 gabs schon Helikopter, gebaut von den Zwergen den alten Technickfreaks, genauso wie Panzer.
Und in WOW wird wenig neu erfunden. Die Entwickler bauen auf dem, was sie in den Strategieteilen an Story und Inhalt entwickelt haben, nur auf.

Selbst in Warhammer gibts Panzer...ach egal, das sollte an Beispielen zur Erklärung reichen.


----------



## Yaglan (24. Juli 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Du hast den Begriff Fantasy anscheinend immernoch nicht kapiert. Schau mal AD&D an wieviel Tchnickkram da im "Mittelalter" vorhanden ist. Desweiteren bezweifle ich anhand deiner Aussage das du das Warcraft Universum im ganzen überhaupt kennst. WOW basiert auf dem Warcraft Universum, geprägt von Warcraft 1-3. Und in Warcraft 3 gabs schon Helikopter, gebaut von den Zwergen den alten Technickfreaks, genauso wie Panzer.
> Und in WOW wird wenig neu erfunden. Die Entwickler bauen auf dem, was sie in den Strategieteilen an Story und Inhalt entwickelt haben, nur auf.
> 
> Selbst in Warhammer gibts Panzer...ach egal, das sollte an Beispielen zur Erklärung reichen.




Und ob ich Warcraft kenn und das schon von Warcraft 1 aus. Und hatte mich eigendlich darauf gefreut mal so Balisten und Katapulten abzufeuern. Wie gesagt Panzer sind keine belagerungs waffen. Das ist ein Punkt was keiner Leugnen kann. Helikopter gab es übrigens schon im 2 Teil.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. Juli 2008)

Alu-DW schrieb:


> Und WoW ist in der hinsicht auch nicht Perfekt. Aber da habe ich die Dyanamik so zu Handeln wie ich das will, Kämpfe sind schnell und flüssig mit Spieler bewegen sich schnell und flüssig. Alleine schon in AV wenn ich oben auf dem Turm bin und sehe unten einen Gegner springe ich mit meinem krieger runter machen in der Luft Ansturm auf dem Gegner und dresche voll auf ihm eine.


dazu sag ich nur l2p. du springst vom turm, killst unten den gegner, während der gegnerische schurke in den turm läuft und diesen in alle seelenruhe tappt.




> Ihr scheint es aber alle anscheinend nicht zu Checken das keine Firma in spiele bereich sich ewig Zeit lassen kann für ein spiel. Sobald andere Firmen oder Publisher ein wort mitzureden haben. Ja sogar ein Schriftsteller kann sich nicht ewig Zeit lassen.
> 
> Bei Bliizard und vividiblub...... Scheint es in etwa was anders zu laufen weil die schon mehrere jahre zusammen arbeiten und Blizzard richtig erfolg mit den spielen hat.
> 
> Aber so eine Teamarbeit gibt es leider selten. Viele sehen das Geld. Und für die haben sich die verkaufzahlen von AoC schon gelohnt.


tjo dann müssen die publisher eben lernen, das ein spiel eben zeit braucht und man es nicht als verfrühte beta auf den markt werfen kann.
gut die verkaufszahlen mögen sich gelohnt haben, aber auch wenn das spiel ein halbes jahr später auf den markt gekommen wäre, hätten es genausoviele gekauft.
und dann wäre die mundpropaganda besser ausgefallen, es hätten sich noch mehr leute gekauft und sogar weitergespielt.

es war definitiv ein großer fehler das spiel so früh rauszubringen. die publisher sehen vll nur das geld, aber wenn die mehr zeit lassen würden, würde es wesentlich mehr geld geben.
aoc hätte mit wow sicher mithalten können. aber durch den frühen release hat aoc kaum mehr eine chance.
viele käufer sind enttäuscht, andere kaufen es nichtmehr wegen der schlechten berichte. daher der ruf von aoc ist ruiniert. das wieder aufzubauen kann lange dauern.

selbst wenn sie jetzt endlich mal testaccs bringen würden, wäre es schwierig. denn die müssen ja ne begrenzung drin haben. und bis level 20 sind ja, laut einigen aussagen, genug gute quests vorhanden.
von daher würde mich bspw selbst ein bugfreier testacc nichtmehr voll überzeugen. 

ich hoffe WAR kommt nicht auch als beta raus. aber denke mal die werden sich aoc genau angeschaut haben und sehen weswegen es kaum erfolg hat. 


gegen einen konkurenten wie wow darf man sich solche fehler, wie zu früh zu releasen, eben nicht erlauben.




> Wie gesagt Panzer sind keine belagerungs waffen. Das ist ein Punkt was keiner Leugnen kann.


doch ich leugne das. logisch sind panzer belagerungswaffen. 
katapulte feuern steine. panzer feuern eben kugeln. beides sind belagerungswaffen.

ich find das mit den panzern ganz ok, bin gespannt auf die umsetzung.


----------



## Wismerhill123 (24. Juli 2008)

@ KALEB: Die Funcom Aktie wird an ein paar verschiedenen Börsen gehandelt, Dumpfbacke. Informier Dich, bevor Du rumplapperst. Die Kurse der Osloer Börse, von NASDAQ, als auch der Börse in London und EBEN AUCH DER VON BERLIN sind alle recht genau den jeweiligen Börsenschwankungen gefolgt. 

Nur um es nochmals zu betonen: Die Entwicklung der Aktien ist momentan sehr vom weltwirtschaftlichen Aspekt zu betrachten, auch bei so volatilen Informatikbranchen Titeln.


----------



## Moronic (24. Juli 2008)

Die Bugs haben mich fast gar nicht gestört, bin's gewohnt weil ich jedes MMORPG von Release an spiele.

Aber iwie hat mir die Aufmachung einfach nicht gefallen. Diese realistischen Vertreter des Genres finde ich optisch einfach langweilig.

Ich warte weiter brav auf Warhammer Online.


----------



## Yaglan (25. Juli 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Die Bugs haben mich fast gar nicht gestört, bin's gewohnt weil ich jedes MMORPG von Release an spiele.
> 
> Aber iwie hat mir die Aufmachung einfach nicht gefallen. Diese realistischen Vertreter des Genres finde ich optisch einfach langweilig.
> 
> Ich warte weiter brav auf Warhammer Online.




Noch etwas. Weil ihr von Bugs und das mit Warhammer vergleicht. 
Habt ihr euch mal gedanken über die entwicklung über ein spiel gemacht?

Ich nehme jetzt mal ein Gutes beispiel von Stavineo von WoWszene.
Ich habe mir gestern ein Movie von den angesehen wo er über das 2 Adoon was sagt.
Dann sagt er begeistert. Er ist total überracht wie Bugfrei die beta ist und hat dann gesagt das andere Firmen wie Funcom sich eine scheibe abschneiden könne.

Der Typ hat ja mal sowas von keiner Ahnung. Blizzard arbeitet mit einen Engine die weiss ich wieviele Jahre auf den Bunkel hat. Und nach der Zeit weiss man einiges über das System und kennst sich damit aus. Da ist es dann nicht mehr all zu schwer was neues damit zu machen und kann die Bugs gleich ausmätzeln. 

WAR benutz von Inhalt her fast die Gleiche Engine wie WoW. Hat kaum neuheiten und kann gut sein das da nicht so viele Bugs sind wie bei AoC.

AoC hingegeb hat was komplett neues gemacht. Es fühlt sich mal sowas von anders an als WoW. Schon alleine wenn du dich nur bewegst oder Sprinsgt.
Die Engine wurde glaube ich erstmals in ein MMO benutz das Kampfsystem ist neu die Dynamik. Und die einstellungen sind einfach nur schwer aufeinander abzustimmen. 

WAR soll auch sein Termin halten und da wurde was gestrichen wieso sagt egendlich dagegen niemand was?


----------



## Donmo (25. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Schon alleine wenn du dich nur bewegst oder Sprinsgt.


Sorry, aber: Schlechtes Beispiel. Die Sprunganimation in Age of Conan sieht mal nur behindert aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben...


----------



## Aratorus (25. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber: Schlechtes Beispiel. Die Sprunganimation in Age of Conan sieht mal nur behindert aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry, aber behindert siehst es z.B. bei den Blutelfen in WoW aus... würde gerne mal sehen wie du springst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (25. Juli 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> Sorry, aber behindert siehst es z.B. bei den Blutelfen in WoW aus... würde gerne mal sehen wie du springst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich meine ja nicht die Animation. Vergleicht das mal mit WoW. Die geschwindigkeit ist WoW bleibt Konstant in AoC nicht. Ich dachte gestern in WoW der schwebt ja beim springen


----------



## Donmo (25. Juli 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> Sorry, aber behindert siehst es z.B. bei den Blutelfen in WoW aus... würde gerne mal sehen wie du springst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Touché.
Sieht bei beiden nicht gut aus, wobei es bei WoW ja auch nicht realistisch aussehen soll...

@Yaglan: Okay, habe ich falsch verstanden.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. Juli 2008)

hab gestern gelesen das es nun endlich mal testaccounts gibt.

aber zu dem fehler des zu frühen release, machen die noch nen fehler und wollen 2,99€ für den testaccount.


so wirbt man keine neuen spieler funcom. ich zahl doch kein geld um ein spiel zu testen. für mich ist nun klar das aoc niemals an den erfolg von wow auch nur annähernd rankommt.
dazu ist der ruf schon zerstört genug. und da man nichtmal kostenlos das spiel mal testen darf, lässt man es also.


schade, aoc hätte sicher ein gutes spiel werden können. aber durch solche dummen fehlentscheidungen wirds das sicher nicht.


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> hab gestern gelesen das es nun endlich mal testaccounts gibt.
> 
> aber zu dem fehler des zu frühen release, machen die noch nen fehler und wollen 2,99€ für den testaccount.
> 
> ...



Hättest du dich genauer informiert der client download kostet 3 eus 

genauso gut kannst du ihn woanders kostenlos saugen oder dir die disc vom Freund borgen und so instalieren ;D


----------



## Noboru (25. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Die Belagerungs Waffen sind Panzer. ich sag da nur Fantasy spiel im Mittelalter und dann Panzer.......


Fantasy = Ja | Mittelalter = Nein
Wie kommst Du darauf, dass WoW im Mittelalter spielt??
Insofern.. Gnomische Helikopter, Panzer, Motorräder = JAAAA, mehr davon!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mway (25. Juli 2008)

Ich habe AOC gekauft und spiele es nicht mehr weil 

DIE WERBUNG DAS BESTE AM SPIEL WAR UND IST.


----------



## duffman0904 (25. Juli 2008)

jaja aoc ist das bannananprodukt des jahres........reift beim kunden


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (25. Juli 2008)

WoW war nicht ganz fertig - es fehlten jedoch keine "Stimmungsbestimmenden" Inhalte. Damit meine ich Dinge wie Gildenstädte mit Händlern etc., welche extrem viel zur Stimmung in einem MMO ausmachen. Man hatte bei WoW nie sowas zum Release angekündigt. Im Gegensatz zu Funcom wo man halt naja damit Spieler wie mich ganz heiss gemacht hat. Für mich ist AoC nachwievor ein gutes Spiel, aber die erste Ernüchterung kam als ich zum ausprobieren der verschiedenen Klassen wieder auf Level 20 das gleiche Startgebiet (nämlich Tortage) durchkämmen musste.

Solche Dinge sind halt einfach naja langweilig. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet redet stuss, denn die kleinen Abweichungen in der Story machen den Braten dann auch nicht feiss. Zusätzlich ist dieses eklige Dialoge-System nach level 20 nur noch eine Farce, man klickt sich mühsam durch und hat, was vorher bis level 20 toll war, keine Sprachausgabe mehr. Ich verstehe denn Grund, und ich möchte die Rechnung für all diese Sprecher gar nicht sehen, jedoch sind solche Dinge halt auch Gründe warum man auf ein solches Dialoge-Quest-System hätte verzichten sollen. 

Nachdem jedoch meine lieblingsklasse der Hammerträger bei WAR gestrichen wurde, werde ich wohl in ein paar Monaten mein Comeback in AoC feiern - und ich bin sicher, dass dann einiges schon viel besser ist.


----------



## Devilyn (25. Juli 2008)

Voll der Fanboy kampf hier xD

echt^^ macht kaum spass zu lesen^^

naja werds mir aber mal anschauen sobald ich ein neuen rechner habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mich dann selbst überzeugen^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Hättest du dich genauer informiert der client download kostet 3 eus
> 
> genauso gut kannst du ihn woanders kostenlos saugen oder dir die disc vom Freund borgen und so instalieren ;D


also erstens muss du mich nicht zitieren, wenn mein beitrag direkt über deinem ist.

funcom will das ich nen testacc mache, denn das soll ja werbung für aoc sein. dafür noch geld zu verlangen, und sei es nur für den download ist einfach dreist.
wenn die wollen das ich das spiel kaufe, dann sollen sie auch ihren testacc incl download kostenlos anbieten.
seh nicht ein denen 3€ in den arsch zu blasen, oder groß nach nem gescheiten mirror zu suchen.

von daher ist aoc für mich tod. die wollen nicht das ich es teste, und 50€ für etwas hinlegen, was ich netmal probespielen konnte, werd ich sicher nicht.

aber dafür geld zu verlangen ist einfach nur dreist und sowas werd ich bestimmt net unterstützen.

und ich wette das funcom damit noch einige mehr potenzielle spieler vergrault. viele wissen ja nichtmal, dass man es auch woanders saugen könnte.


so macht man langsam aber sicher ein spiel kaputt. erst bringt man ne beta raus, daher mundpropaganda äußerst negativ. und dann sind die gröbsten fehler behoben und man kann nen testacc rausbringen, verlangt man noch geld dafür, was wieder leute davon abhält.
also wenn die tatsächlich so weitermachen wollen, sehe ich schwarz für aoc.


----------



## knusperzwieback (27. Juli 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also erstens muss du mich nicht zitieren, wenn mein beitrag direkt über deinem ist.



Oh, guten Tag Herr Hilfsmorderator *g*

Macht bestimmt Spaß so kleine Stiche anzubringen wo man sich dann später schön rausreden kann... ich wollte ihm doch nur helfen, blablub.



> seh nicht ein denen 3€ in den arsch zu blasen, oder groß nach nem gescheiten mirror zu suchen.
> 
> von daher ist aoc für mich tod. die wollen nicht das ich es teste, und 50€ für etwas hinlegen, was ich netmal probespielen konnte, werd ich sicher nicht.
> 
> aber dafür geld zu verlangen ist einfach nur dreist und sowas werd ich bestimmt net unterstützen.



Heul doch! *g*


----------



## Jinntao (27. Juli 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> funcom will das ich nen testacc mache, denn das soll ja werbung für aoc sein. dafür noch geld zu verlangen, und sei es nur für den download ist einfach dreist.
> 
> wenn die wollen das ich das spiel kaufe, dann sollen sie auch ihren testacc incl download kostenlos anbieten.
> seh nicht ein denen 3&#8364; in den arsch zu blasen, oder groß nach nem gescheiten mirror zu suchen.
> ...



Ganz unabhängig davon, ob man es gut oder schlecht findet dass der Client-Download kostet, ist die Vorgehensweise von Funcom absolut logisch.

1. Verursacht soviel Traffic hohe Kosten. Nicht jeder Tester wird sich das Spiel kaufen, wahrscheinlich nichtmals jeder zweite, dafür ist die Atmosphäre zu speziell. Das heisst, Funcom zahlt für Leute, die null Gewinn einbringen.
2. Hat kein MMO nach so kurzer Zeit eine kostenlose Probezeit angeboten. Das ist eigentlich Luxus. 3 &#8364; für einen Highspeed-Download von 25 GB ist extrem günstig, wenn man mal die Preise der gängigen Hoster zum Vergleich heranzieht.
3. Ist man nicht gezwungen den Download-Clienten zu nutzen. Es wird sogar darauf hingewiesen, dass man die Install-DvDs eines Freundes nehmen kann.

Wie kann es eigentlich ernsthaft sein, dass soviele den *Anspruch* erheben, ein Produkt dass jahrelang in millionenhöhe entwickelt wurde, komplett kostenlos mal abzuchecken (was ja sogar geht, 2 Monate nach Release, eine absolute Ausnahme bei MMOs!)? Und sich dann hier ernsthaft über 3 (!) Euro aufregen, ich fasse es nicht. Aber macht ja nix, niemand zwingt euch. Nehmt die 3 Kröten und holt euch stattdessen ein Eis, habt ihr sicher mehr von.


----------



## Xiaojun (27. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Die Belagerungs Waffen sind Panzer. ich sag da nur Fantasy spiel im Mittelalter und dann Panzer.......



A) Die Belagerungswaffen kennt man schon größtenteils aus den alten Warcraft teilen und somit brauchst du dich, nur weil du unwissend bist, nicht über die Entwicklung des MMORPGS zu beschweren.

 AOC mit WoW zu vergleichen macht nur teilweise Sinn, da es sehr viele Unterscheide zwischen den 2 Spielen gibt.


----------



## Spittykovski (27. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Ganz unabhängig davon, ob man es gut oder schlecht findet dass der Client-Download kostet, ist die Vorgehensweise von Funcom absolut logisch.
> 
> 1. Verursacht soviel Traffic hohe Kosten. Nicht jeder Tester wird sich das Spiel kaufen, wahrscheinlich nichtmals jeder zweite, dafür ist die Atmosphäre zu speziell. Das heisst, Funcom zahlt für Leute, die null Gewinn einbringen.
> 2. Hat kein MMO nach so kurzer Zeit eine kostenlose Probezeit angeboten. Das ist eigentlich Luxus. 3 € für einen Highspeed-Download von 25 GB ist extrem günstig, wenn man mal die Preise der gängigen Hoster zum Vergleich heranzieht.
> ...



So kann mans einerseits sehen. Andererseits sind Demos, und nen Testaccount kann man als Demo zählen, Werbung um neue Kunden zu gewinnen. Schon möglich das es schon vorher kostenpflichtige Demos gab, aber es ist nicht die Regel. Jedes andere Softwareprodukt sei es ein vierstellig teures Grafikprogramm bishin zum Teletuppi game hat ne kostenlose trailversion, die Einschränkungen beinhalten.

Aber naja das ist nunmal Funcoms Firmenpolitik und so ist es nunmal. Kann man sowieso nix dran rütteln, wird sich nur zeigen, ob es eien gute oder schlechte Strategie ist.


----------

